# SCURFA WATCHES - 2019



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well fellow Divewatch afficionados, microbrand lovers and Scurfa fans....
Paul, Allison and Scurfa certainly started 2019 with a bang. 
They made Gear Patrol's Jan 2's article on the best micros where GP selected the top 25 boutique watch brands across the globe. Various countries and watch styles were represented. 
Congrats to Paul and Allison for making the list  @scurfa



























I figured I'd start a 2019 thread for Scurfa too since the other one was targeted at 2018 releases. I'm sure Paul has got new stuff cooking  and he can use it to share what he has planned for us when he is ready --
And we can use this to ask Paul questions and post plenty of pics too


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

JeepDad:
Yes they certainly did IMO.

Lou Snutt (aka X Traindriver Art)


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well fellow Divewatch afficionados, microbrand lovers and Scurfa fans....
> Paul, Allison and Scurfa certainly started 2019 with a bang.
> They made Gear Patrol's Jan 2's article on the best micros where GP selected the top 25 boutique watch brands across the globe. Various countries and watch styles were represented.
> Congrats to Paul and Allison for making the list  @scurfa
> ...


I was amazed to see this yesterday as we knew nothing about it, now I'm having trouble fitting my swollen head through the door!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Paul! All of us in the Scurfa family are excited about this honor!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

scurfa said:


> I was amazed to see this yesterday as we knew nothing about it, now I'm having trouble fitting my swollen head through the door!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Expect more orders...


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

Awesome congrats guys !


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Awesome to see, and well deserved.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Good to know that GP recognise a bit of class when they see it.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations indeed! Here are mine as a tribute. Not the best pic. Got some room for more, including the yellow faced beastie.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Couldn’t have been awarded to a nicer, harder working gentlemen. Congratulations!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Droyal said:


> Congratulations indeed! Here are mine as a tribute. Not the best pic. Got some room for more, including the yellow faced beastie.


Got me me beat, I only have 6 !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I need that yellow DiverOne


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks Jeep99dad for the thread and the good news. And big congrats to scurfa! :-!


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

I need to add a Scurfa to the collection


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

The yellow dial can’t get here fast enough for orders to be live.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So I think this thread needs more pics 
Carrying over a couple of Paul's pics and announcements from the 2018 thread for products to hit on 2019


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

That Yellow Diver One is a delight to behold.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

You guys are killing me, had to order another watch box & it's only going to have one vacant slot !!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pic time 
So when #ScurfaSunday comes around it's always a challenge...

Which Scurfa to wear ?? 









......

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD for a beautiful afternoon and 21c  keeping Z company as she does her homework outside





































Big boy be eyeballing me


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

So you guys got me interested in buying a Scurfa Bell Diver. I all not a diver and I don't plan to swim with this watch. I like the look of the watch but am worried about the thickness. Do you guys find this watch too thick as a daily wear?


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

It would be problematic under a cuffed shirt, otherwise, easily suitable for daily wear imo.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pneuma said:


> So you guys got me interested in buying a Scurfa Bell Diver. I all not a diver and I don't plan to swim with this watch. I like the look of the watch but am worried about the thickness. Do you guys find this watch too thick as a daily wear?


I shared your worry and asked the same question. Answer came there none. Nevertheless, I took the plunge, and am so glad I did. Lovely watch. It is thick, no doubt, but the bracelet is a great piece of work and allows the watch to wear very well. I had it on the rubber strap before and much prefer the bracelet - it flatters the look of the watch and makes it more comfortable and better looking to my eyes. The lume is very bright, colours work very well together, and the quality is great. Plus Scurfa's CS is great, so you can buy with confidence.












I don't find this watch too thick as a daily wear, not at all.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I just received this one two days ago, a Diver One Nato V1. It is a replacement. I never should have sold my V2, I really prefer the ceramic lumed bezel. I'll take what I can get. Kitty approved.









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pic time
> So when #ScurfaSunday comes around it's always a challenge...
> 
> Which Scurfa to wear ??
> ...


Amazing pics Brice, beers and the sun is shining 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Oooh, I'm liking the bracelet Snaggletooth, wasn't available when I got mine.

Glad to see its available as an accessory. Is it a b1tch to fit? I find getting the end links set a PITA even with a Bergeron tool.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Oooh, I'm liking the bracelet Snaggletooth, wasn't available when I got mine.
> 
> Glad to see its available as an accessory. Is it a b1tch to fit? I find getting the end links set a PITA even with a Bergeron tool.
> 
> ...


Have you tried pliers?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Bruce u wanna sell one lol?? I know I am a cheapskate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scillis said:


> Bruce u wanna sell one lol?? I know I am a cheapskate
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nope. None for sale


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Patiently waiting for the 40mm version of this:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Oooh, I'm liking the bracelet Snaggletooth, wasn't available when I got mine.
> 
> Glad to see its available as an accessory. Is it a b1tch to fit? I find getting the end links set a PITA even with a Bergeron tool.
> 
> ...


The bracelet was a cinch to fit, even for a muppet like me! Far easier than the Strapcode I got for my SKX.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

How about this - gloss black dial, gilt hands and printing with old style lume


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeh, How about that? Is it real? or a mock up to tease our senses 

... & I think you better get back in that diver bell before you monopolize the entire watch market

This is getting out of hand! You're having completely too much fun, at our expense ;-)


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Yeh, How about that? Is it real? or a mock up to tease our senses
> 
> ... & I think you better get back in that diver bell before you monopolize the entire watch market
> 
> This is getting out of hand! You're having completely too much fun, at our expense ;-)


Ha ha! This one is in production now and should be ready mid April

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Gilt is a great idea. |>

But vintage lume might make it too bland. Just a suggestion, might want to consider to use C3 X1 lume instead.

Next, the index markers on the bezel insert seems a bit too yellow. If Scurfa can do the bezel gilt markers like the BB58 ...

Yup, it's going to be a bit more costly. Anyway, just my 2 suggestions. Ignore me if it is not feasible. 

Edit : Oops, the gilt model already in production. Please ignore my untimely suggestions.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

iuam said:


> Patiently waiting for the 40mm version of this:
> View attachment 13782203


It's on hold at the minute, the case is correct but the dial and hands don't capture the original 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> How about this - gloss black dial, gilt hands and printing with old style lume


Big fan of that one  nice change from the prior versions too. Colors work well together


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Big fan of that one  nice change from the prior versions too. Colors work well together


I have been wearing it and every one that looks at it have said they want one, this is the forth attempt to get it right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

scurfa said:


> How about this - gloss black dial, gilt hands and printing with old style lume


One word: yes :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> I have been wearing it and every one that looks at it have said they want one, this is the forth attempt to get it right
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you build it, they'll come 


Seems like we're looking at another great year for Scurfa


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> If you build it, they'll come
> 
> 
> Seems like we're looking at another great year for Scurfa


You my friend are the most influential when it comes to these !


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

CV50 said:


> You my friend are the most influential when it comes to these !


RIGHT!?!? I am still convinced it's secretly Paul using an alias. 
This is ruining my "one watch guy" collection. 
Either way, making some great watches Paul.

That 40mm Sat Diver looks great especially on that rubber! I like that the hands extend to the minute markers. 
Do you find the seconds hand hard to read when the lume fades with the small area? 
Also, can't remember, is this model quartz ir auto?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> RIGHT!?!? I am still convinced it's secretly Paul using an alias.
> This is ruining my "one watch guy" collection.
> Either way, making some great watches Paul.
> 
> ...


It's a quartz, I'm not happy with the hands, they are visible but don't look exactly like the larger originals 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

New watch day! Black ND Diver One on a Crown & Buckle Chevron. I have a MN strap in the mail, but I like it with the green too. Promised the black rubber strap to my brother, so I didn't keep it on that (though Scurfa rubber is the best).


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations on the write-up in GP. You have given these guys some street cred now. 

Never cared for black watches or gilt hands and bezels.

Until now.

And great to see the 40mm Sat Diver. I think the hands and dial are pretty close...I understand, though, why you think they are not _quite_ there. Seems the hour markers need to be a bit bit smaller, and maybe the hands closer to the original style. I'm sure you will get it. Definitely will be on my getit list for 2019.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

scurfa said:


> It's on hold at the minute, the case is correct but the dial and hands don't capture the original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scrufa really needs to get rid of the groove with red paint on the crown.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Do not mess with the sword hands for hours or minutes. The have lume an are awesome very similar to Orient Mako USA line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

supawabb said:


> Scrufa really needs to get rid of the groove with red paint on the crown.


Any particular reason? I would disagree, I think it's a cool look you don't see very often.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks “gimmicky” to me, unless it serves to alert you to not being screwed down, in which case you wouldn’t see it when tightened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Odd I really like the 40mm SAT diver proto? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

smkader said:


> Any particular reason? I would disagree, I think it's a cool look you don't see very often.


I feel it cheapens the overall look of the watch. It is something I would expect to see on a brand like Aragon.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Any autos to be released?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> Any autos to be released?


I have plans for a few but as last year proved I don't have the time to put them into production, I nearly spontaneously combusted at the end of last year, the autos will have to wait for now


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Congratulations on the write-up in GP. You have given these guys some street cred now.
> 
> Never cared for black watches or gilt hands and bezels.
> 
> ...


Your right the markers turned out too large and I definitely need the original hands to make it work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Guess I have to figure out a new way to take wrist shots...


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> Guess I have to figure out a new way to take wrist shots...


Amazing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Scurfa Sunday


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Scurfa Sunday
> View attachment 13798177


Snap


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

scurfa said:


> How about this - gloss black dial, gilt hands and printing with old style lume


WAAAAAHHHH!!! That's so awesome! You REALLY want me to be poor don't you!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

captainbonobo said:


> WAAAAAHHHH!!! That's so awesome! You REALLY want me to be poor don't you!


Ha ha I'm chuffed with this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

All black kind of day


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> All black kind of day
> 
> View attachment 13813491


That looks really good 

I need to try and destroy my daily work beater so I can get a diver 1 in as a perfect replacement


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Here is mine...now I want a black D1...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

scurfa said:


> How about this - gloss black dial, gilt hands and printing with old style lume


Yup, sign me up. Are you taking preorders? I can't give you my money fast enough.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

nvrp813 said:


> Yup, sign me up. Are you taking preorders? I can't give you my money fast enough.


I don't normally but it might be an idea with this one, the yellow diver one and the MS19


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Stop it, stop it, stop it. I’m supposed to be on a watch fast and you’re making it really hard for me - that’s 3 Scurfas I’ve seen/want now.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I think now the much anticipated D1 bracelet is just as viable as any new watch release!!!!


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

smkader said:


> All black kind of day
> 
> View attachment 13813491


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> I think now the much anticipated D1 bracelet is just as viable as any new watch release!!!!


It's looking more like April, I just received the revised end pieces this week and the clasp needed some tweaks, watchmaking is a slow business 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

scurfa said:


> It's looking more like April, I just received the revised end pieces this week and the clasp needed some tweaks, watchmaking is a slow business
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all good with me. It needs to be the best it can be and fit nicely on both wrist & all the watches that are out there just longing for the bracelet ;-)

I think the bracelet will change the wear habits immensely on this watch and also make the watch stand out even more by design.

Thank you!


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Congratulations, that is a great accomplishment. Scurfa's are my new favorite watches and all I have been wearing for the past several years. I'm waiting for an orange face Scurfa. That would be my favorite.


----------



## tmcwhorter15 (Jan 16, 2019)

Scurfa Sunday! Every Sunday! Loving the lume in low light at the movies...


----------



## tmcwhorter15 (Jan 16, 2019)

Scurfa Sunday! Every Sunday! Loving the lume in low light at the movies...


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Bell Diver 1 in the winter sun


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

ND513RD Blue on the grey Toxic NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BD1 on bracelet is a killer setup


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> BD1 on bracelet is a killer setup


Thanks Brice


----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)

Congrats!! I own two and love them. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

My no. 1 favourite grab & go quartz diver this weekend.









Been happy with this StrapCode bracelet since Apr 2018, which carried over from the M.S.17 in Q3 2017 which I initially used. I wonder the new incoming stock bracelet for Diver One would be better.


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

smkader said:


> Guess I have to figure out a new way to take wrist shots...


Very creative pic! :-!


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Enjoying my nd513rd blue on this #scurfasunday 🙂 love this watch so much and the Hookstrap from Nick Mankey is a perfect match for me.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul has there been any interest in a Scurfa Root Beer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Paul has there been any interest in a Scurfa Root Beer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What like a GMT style insert?


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Happy Sunday


Looks great Paul. Can't wait for the preorder to open


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> What like a GMT style insert?


Just the colour-way. 
Curious what other colours you have considered with all the new variations coming out and your appreciation for some of the old classic pieces. 
The black and gold is getting lots of love.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Just the colour-way.
> Curious what other colours you have considered with all the new variations coming out and your appreciation for some of the old classic pieces.
> The black and gold is getting lots of love.


Thanks, I have one colour under wraps for now, I get some this week to look at, should be good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Thanks, I have one colour under wraps for now, I get some this week to look at, should be good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm...White dial? Lime green dial?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Hmm...White dial? Lime green dial?


Not enough good white dials...

A white Dial with black bezel would be beauty.

The key would be black outlines on the lume plots and hands for crisp legibility.

I could get really excited by that one!


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

I would like an orange dial.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

You mean like this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scillis said:


> You mean like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the yellow dial Diver One. That will be a great summer watch!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking forward to the Yellow faced beastie as well. That silver bezel just looks so good.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The other thing I would add for a white Dial is for it to be cooler pure white. Warmer Off white and cream don’t do it for me.


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Happy Thursday fellow Scurferers 🙂


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

captainbonobo said:


> Happy Thursday fellow Scurferers 🙂


Snap!
















In the ⛄


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Messing about with a cheapo macro lens for my phone...


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

captainbonobo said:


> Messing about with a cheapo macro lens for my phone...


Very good, what lens is it?


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Mpow from Amazon 🙂


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13857701


Excellent pic, I cannot wait to get these back in stock.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Excellent pic, I cannot wait to get these back in stock.


Great watch, my favourite colour scheme out of the D1 stable.








Looking forward to the arrival of the D1 bracelet and the yellow dial D1.


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Took this photo yesterday...I think half of my D1 had been in the sun. Thought it looked cool.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Not enough good white dials...
> 
> A white Dial with black bezel would be beauty.
> 
> ...


100% agree. There is a dearth of good white dial dive watches.


----------



## Mirei (Nov 16, 2018)

I can't wait to buy the yellow dial Diver One.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Mirei said:


> I can't wait to buy the yellow dial Diver One.


Me too, I had to send the yellow sample away to the factory to make sure they go the shade of yellow correct, part of the fun for me is to wear the samples of up and coming models


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

gaopa said:


> I'm looking forward to the yellow dial Diver One. That will be a great summer watch!


I just can't warm up to yellow dials. I have a yellow dial Doxa 600T Divingstar that I've only worn twice since I bought it new and I sold a yellow dial Citizen diver years ago.


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Lads I am in love with the black D1 RD. Looks fantastic on the black and grey Toxic Rogue. Thanks Paul. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> Lads I am in love with the black D1 RD. Looks fantastic on the black and grey Toxic Rogue. Thanks Paul.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks to you too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Work watch earning its keep.


----------



## mrpackerguy (Dec 26, 2015)

An overdue thank you to Paul and Allison. I'd been having an issue with my Diver One the past 12 months. Allison had me send it back in December. It's working great again. Paul went above and beyond. I just want to express my thanks. My Diver One and Bell Diver 1 are my daily wear watches. Great to be able to wear the Diver One again. Can't seem to take it off! Great customer service.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Has anyone found a stainless bracelet to go with the Diver One WITH curved endlinks?


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I fell off the planet for a while, but what's the latest on the bracelets for the Diver One?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Theres an oem bracelet coming around april. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> I fell off the planet for a while, but what's the latest on the bracelets for the Diver One?


Still slow, the end pieces needed tweaking and that's now sorted, it's looking like April when the Diver Ones are finished


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Still slow, the end pieces needed tweaking and that's now sorted, it's looking like April when the Diver Ones are finished


Thanks for the update! I think we can all patiently wait a couple more months. Do you have a guesstimate on price to the US?


----------



## Wookie (Jun 19, 2013)

Just picked up my first Scurfa an MS17 from my Mate in Sydney!
Should have a new ND due this week!


----------



## Wookie (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't know if this has been asked, but does anyone know when ND513 Blue will be back in stock? I am wondering if I should wait or get the Blue radium dial.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookie (Jun 19, 2013)

Blue ND RD just in!


----------



## Wookie (Jun 19, 2013)

Comparison


----------



## Wookie (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Full circle. I bought one of these when Paul had them for sale. It wasn't getting enough wrist time, so I passed it along. Immediately afterwards I started having regrets. This one is the first I've seen since I let mine go in late 2017. I'm all better now:


----------



## nosamk (Apr 28, 2014)

congrats!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ctf0015 said:


> Has anyone found a stainless bracelet to go with the Diver One WITH curved endlinks?


i've enjoyed it on a Strapcode bracelet made for an SKX023:

























they fit pretty near perfect, they just wiggle a little bit. but not noticeable on the wrist. but yes, the new one is coming soon. i got this one several months back because i am impatient. =)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> i've enjoyed it on a Strapcode bracelet made for an SKX023:
> 
> View attachment 13892351
> 
> ...


Lol, I'm not impatient. I'm simply a bracelet guy. ;-)

Btw, for a moment, I thought your shots were taken are my own wrist shots, as I find the end links are so familiar. Lol. |>









Mine says hi. :-!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I am enjoying my Diver One watches on mesh. They look good, IMHO, and wear well.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

gaopa said:


> I am enjoying my Diver One watches on mesh. They look good, IMHO, and wear well.


Mesh looks great on your Scurfas, Bill! Can you refresh my memory with the make and model of these bracelets?


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi all ..

I recently picked up a "Diver One Scurfa" watch from a mate in Qld. I really love the watch, it's beautifully proportioned. But can't see which one i have as the model that i have doesn't seem to be on the website. Mine has the "Diver One" text at 6 O'Clock in orange. The hands are also a different shape from any of the current models on the official Scurfa website.

Can anyone please tell me exactly what model and year watch that i have. Thanks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

aussietanker said:


> Hi all ..
> 
> I recently picked up a "Diver One Scurfa" watch from a mate in Qld. I really love the watch, it's beautifully proportioned. But can't see which one i have as the model that i have doesn't seem to be on the website. Mine has the "Diver One" text at 6 O'Clock in orange. The hands are also a different shape from any of the current models on the official Scurfa website.
> 
> ...


That looks like the diver one silicone version two, with ceramic bezel.

I believe that was about 2016-7??

I had one and really liked it. It was just a smidge big and angular for my smaller wrist.

Great to see one again!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Horoticus said:


> Mesh looks great on your Scurfas, Bill! Can you refresh my memory with the make and model of these bracelets?


Here is the link....

https://www.amazon.com/J-VANDER-Mil...0258962&sr=8-11&keywords=20mm+mesh+watch+band


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

gaopa said:


> Here is the link....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/J-VANDER-Mil...0258962&sr=8-11&keywords=20mm+mesh+watch+band


Thing of beauty...thank you good sir!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Happy Scurfa Sunday boys (and girls).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Bit late but had a great #scurfasunday on og rubber !


----------



## AJS (Aug 6, 2009)

I need a nice quartz diver in my life, these Scurfas will fit the bill nicely.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

AJS said:


> I need a nice quartz diver in my life, these Scurfas will fit the bill nicely.


I've said it before but it's worth repeating: "Scurfa fears no other watch."


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Decided I couldn't wait for the blue and white version to come back in stock.








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Durkano said:


> Decided I couldn't wait for the blue and white version to come back in stock.
> View attachment 13907173
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you and remember the Radium Dial version is a limited edition and won't be coming back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

My wish for 2019 would be some large numbers on the Dial 😉


----------



## vagabondJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Happy Sunday!


Are the hands in this photo white or just reflecting a lot of sun?


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks like a limited edition D1 MS 17 or !8


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Jack Kustoh said:


> My wish for 2019 would be some large numbers on the Dial &#55357;&#56841;


Not for me.....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

CV50 said:


> Looks like a limited edition D1 MS 17 or !8


It would have a 60 minute marked bezel if that were the case;


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

@scurfa Are the models with the black dial | yellow hands and black dial | orange hands going to be restocked or are they no longer available?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Black dial & orange hands model available April 2019.


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks @snaggletooth ... and any idea about the black dial and yellow hands?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sorry, no. I'm sure Paul will be along to update us when he can. Probably busy on/in the briny.


aussietanker said:


> Thanks @snaggletooth ... and any idea about the black dial and yellow hands?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

vagabondJoe said:


> Are the hands in this photo white or just reflecting a lot of sun?


The MS19 will be blue with gloss white hands, the watch I'm wearing in the pic has the white hands as I was checking they looked right,


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

aussietanker said:


> @scurfa Are the models with the black dial | yellow hands and black dial | orange hands going to be restocked or are they no longer available?


Yes they will be restocked, the ND513RD black and blue are limited edition models and will not be coming back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Jack Kustoh said:


> My wish for 2019 would be some large numbers on the Dial 😉


Large numbers would be pretty cool! I know it's not the typical aesthetic of this brand, but still sounds interesting.


----------



## Wookie (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh Wow! Somebody take my money!!!
That’s epic!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

scurfa said:


> The MS19 will be blue with gloss white hands, the watch I'm wearing in the pic has the white hands as I was checking they looked right,


Sorry if this has been discusses before...will this come on a bracelet?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

gaopa said:


> Not for me.....


Second that. No large numbers please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Sorry if this has been discusses before...will this come on a bracelet?


I believe it is coming on a grey Warsaw Pact strap. The previous versions came on same style strap for the mil-spec vibe. 
Paul is working on steel straps for the watches to be sold separate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

Something Olive Green would be cool


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Back to our regularly scheduled programming:

Awesome watch on an awesome strap (Alex Moss of Yellowdog Straps). All from our friends across the pond:


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul, do you have a favourite out of your line that you like to wear for work? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore this today 
Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Another enjoyable Scurfa Sunday for me 🙂


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

I like that khaki nato!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> I like that khaki nato!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from Timefactors - came with my prs18q. Not sure they do this colour any more though...


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> I like that khaki nato!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from Timefactors - came with my prs18q. Not sure they do this colour any more though...


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My Bell Diver 1 on the OEM bracelet is getting a lot of wrist time. That is one good solid watch!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

gaopa said:


> My Bell Diver 1 on the OEM bracelet is getting a lot of wrist time. That is one good solid watch!


Totally agree.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Looks great gents!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sharp looking watch indeed! Paul makes a great watch. 

How do you find the comfort of the bracelet and clasp? Does the clasp have smooth edges? 

Great pics btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm currently Scurfa-less while I wait for the yellow Diver One to come out but did buy a few Scurfa rubber straps for the smaller dive watches I own and have to say that they're the best straps I've tried yet -- thin, comfortable, and plenty of adjustment slots.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Ya, I too am Scurfa-less after foolishly letting my blue yellow hands version go. 
I will say that the rubber strap on the new diver one’s is one of the most comfortable. Suits many other watches well, as Paul has shown on his IG on his Tudor’s. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Shockwave said:


> Sharp looking watch indeed! Paul makes a great watch.
> 
> How do you find the comfort of the bracelet and clasp? Does the clasp have smooth edges?
> 
> ...


Would be interested to hear also. Wasn't available when I bought my Bell Diver. They are currently out of stock but given I am a bracelet man will probably pull the trigger once they become available again.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Sharp looking watch indeed! Paul makes a great watch.
> How do you find the comfort of the bracelet and clasp? Does the clasp have smooth edges?
> Great pics btw.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find the bracelet and clasp more comfortable than the rubber I had mine on originally. It adds to the weight of course, but I much prefer this watch on bracelet. It is extremely comfortable, and there are no sharp/rough edges on the inside of the clasp. The external corners of the clasp are perhaps a little pointy, but this hasn't caused me any problems. I like the fact that it doesn't taper and it enhances the look of the BD1 considerably. Wetsuit ratchet is a very useful feature and works like a charm.













View attachment 13930413






































Buy with confidence is my advice, and be assured Scurfa's CS is everything you would want it to be.

In a nutshell - a quality offering from a quality outfit.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Paul make the diver one with the snowflake hands, or better make it auto!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scillis said:


> Paul make the diver one with the snowflake hands, or better make it auto!!!!


Please don't.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Please don't.


U either hate it or you love it...what about auto?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> I find the bracelet and clasp more comfortable than the rubber I had mine on originally. It adds to the weight of course, but I much prefer this watch on bracelet. It is extremely comfortable, and there are no sharp/rough edges on the inside of the clasp. The external corners of the clasp are perhaps a little pointy, but this hasn't caused me any problems. I like the fact that it doesn't taper and it enhances the look of the BD1 considerably. Wetsuit ratchet is a very useful feature and works like a charm.
> 
> View attachment 13930409
> View attachment 13930411
> ...


Thanks for the pics Snags. Sharp looking watch on the OEM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

"Snowflake Hands and Auto"

I used to be on this ship but I kind of agree with the no snowflake hands.

It keeps Scurfa unique in its own right.

The Bell Diver one is an auto if that helps.

If you are looking for a Tudor snowflake 1:1 auto try NTH nacken.










Can't wait for this to be back in stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BD1 hard at work over the North Sea, while The Creator may be hard at work on/in it


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

scillis said:


> Paul make the diver one with the snowflake hands, or better make it auto!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be cool


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BD1 on duty.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

scillis said:


> Paul make the diver one with the snowflake hands, or better make it auto!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really hope he won't

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Paul, do you have a favourite out of your line that you like to wear for work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I wear the Bell Diver 1 on rubber in the dive system and at home when training and working I wear my MS17 001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Just took delivery of some Toxics. My current favorite:


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Jack Kustoh said:


> That would be cool
> View attachment 13934247


This one is making me excited for the black gilt D1!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## rdranade (Sep 26, 2015)

Will the diver 1 ever be offered with the Ronda 715? The lack of end of life indicator is such a bummer.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This thing is such a beauty


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Another excellent Scurfa Sunday for me


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

In case anyone was wondering (I was), a Scurfa looks fantastic with a hydro mod


















And the oil will definitely overwhelm the movement .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

scurfa said:


> Me too, I had to send the yellow sample away to the factory to make sure they go the shade of yellow correct, part of the fun for me is to wear the samples of up and coming models


Paul, any updates on when this version will be available? Dave


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> And the oil will definitely overwhelm the movement .


So what was the point?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> So what was the point?


Well the point was I was curious to see A: could I do a hydro mod a la Sinn UX and B: did the movement have enough torque to move in the oil. 
A:yes B: No.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Droyal said:


> Paul, any updates on when this version will be available? Dave


Yes I should have them mid April, I'm hoping to have them available first if it's possible


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

View attachment 13954515


I could need a few more automatics


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

MadsNilsson said:


> Well the point was I was curious to see A: could I do a hydro mod a la Sinn UX and B: did the movement have enough torque to move in the oil.
> A:yes B: No.
> 
> Your oil experiment was an interesting one, MadsNilsson. I had a SINN UX, but did not own it long enough to need an "oil change". An oil change from the SINN factory in Germany costs around $500 plus shipping and typically a 4-6 month wait. The gas model SINN watches can be serviced here in the USA, but not the oil filled models. I do not know about SINN service in other parts of the world.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of the Diver One I have put together for the Mondani family, they are big fans of green watches, if your not familiar with the Mondani family they are from Italy and are huge Rolex collectors, they publish lots of books on brands like Tudor, Rolex, Patek Philippe, Omega and Panerei, I have most of the books and will be in the new Mondani Web magazine that is handed out at Baselworld.








The case back has the Mondani Web logo and I will post more pictures nearer the release of the magazine.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

gaopa said:


> MadsNilsson said:
> 
> 
> > Well the point was I was curious to see A: could I do a hydro mod a la Sinn UX and B: did the movement have enough torque to move in the oil.
> ...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

scurfa said:


> Here is a pic of the Diver One I have put together for the Mondani family, they are big fans of green watches, if your not familiar with the Mondani family they are from Italy and are huge Rolex collectors, they publish lots of books on brands like Tudor, Rolex, Patek Philippe, Omega and Panerei, I have most of the books and will be in the new Mondani Web magazine that is handed out at Baselworld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great colour for the watch !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

It’s the first model I’ve been happy to use Grade A C3 lume!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Here is a pic of the Diver One I have put together for the Mondani family, they are big fans of green watches, if your not familiar with the Mondani family they are from Italy and are huge Rolex collectors, they publish lots of books on brands like Tudor, Rolex, Patek Philippe, Omega and Panerei, I have most of the books and will be in the new Mondani Web magazine that is handed out at Baselworld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





scurfa said:


> It's the first model I've been happy to use Grade A C3 lume!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally, C3 lume on a Scurfa! :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Here is a pic of the Diver One I have put together for the Mondani family, they are big fans of green watches, if your not familiar with the Mondani family they are from Italy and are huge Rolex collectors, they publish lots of books on brands like Tudor, Rolex, Patek Philippe, Omega and Panerei, I have most of the books and will be in the new Mondani Web magazine that is handed out at Baselworld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool 

Will that one be available to the public?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you and yes it will be available later in the year.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Thank you and yes it will be available later in the year.


Great! That's good looking in green.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Outside for one minute then in a cupboard for a quick lume shot


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Thank you and yes it will be available later in the year.


I have a question, is it possible that you have a black dial/black bezel/no date/C3 combination?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I have a question, is it possible that you have a black dial/black bezel/no date/C3 combination?


I had a sample made with gloss green hands as that was going to be the original Mondani Web watch but went with the green dial version instead, I don't think I have a photo of it on my work phone if I do I'll post a pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

scurfa said:


> .


Looks good! Not my thing but very fetching!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D1 Braided Clover


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

scurfa said:


>


Paul this looks amazing! I love green dial divers. Can't wait for this and the forthcoming stainless steel bracelet (the green silicone strap is cool too). Also looking forward to that new quartz saturation diver. Nice to see a piece coming with a ceramic bezel once again. I love that you do quartz watches. They're often overlooked by most micro brands or are relegated to the cheap entry level watches without the high end features.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Whilst waiting for the Bell Diver SS bracelet to come back into stock. Wasn't available when I picked this one up.

For the future Paul. Any chance when offering up models they come with a no date option... I don't really care if you go phantom no date.

My eyes don't deal very well with dates these days and I reckon no date just looks cleaner and more balanced.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> Paul this looks amazing! I love green dial divers. Can't wait for this and the forthcoming stainless steel bracelet (the green silicone strap is cool too). Also looking forward to that new quartz saturation diver. Nice to see a piece coming with a ceramic bezel once again. I love that you do quartz watches. They're often overlooked by most micro brands or are relegated to the cheap entry level watches without the high end features.


Thank you, I'm sticking to mainly quartz with a small amount of auto's each year, one thing I have realised since starting out is long term wear, for a one man and his wife operation the future problems you could encounter with autos could be massive, with quartz it's a simple case of a battery and reseal and any watch repair centre can manage that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Whilst waiting for the Bell Diver SS bracelet to come back into stock. Wasn't available when I picked this one up.
> 
> For the future Paul. Any chance when offering up models they come with a no date option... I don't really care if you go phantom no date.
> 
> ...


It could be an idea to offer a date and no date option, no need for phantom movements as you can get both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> It could be an idea to offer a date and no date option, no need for phantom movements as you can get both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A no date version would look great. 

I think the bell diver may be a tad too bulky for me, but I do consider it often, amazing value I reckon. And a nice unique look. Love the matching black surrounds on the hands and indices.

Would you ever consider different dial colours?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

scurfa said:


> Here is a pic of the Diver One I have put together for the Mondani family, they are big fans of green watches, if your not familiar with the Mondani family they are from Italy and are huge Rolex collectors, they publish lots of books on brands like Tudor, Rolex, Patek Philippe, Omega and Panerei, I have most of the books and will be in the new Mondani Web magazine that is handed out at Baselworld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul, very excited about this one a will definitely be a buyer. I'll be hawking this thread and the site for it's release. Really appreciate your passion and design style. Thanks for following your dream!


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

Green and PVD looks also nice....


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Whilst waiting for the Bell Diver SS bracelet to come back into stock. Wasn't available when I picked this one up.
> 
> For the future Paul. Any chance when offering up models they come with a no date option... I don't really care if you go phantom no date.
> 
> My eyes don't deal very well with dates these days and I reckon no date just looks cleaner and more balanced.


FIFY


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Jeep99Dad:
Thanks to you for my 2200th "Like" on this forum.
Not trying to be arrogant or condescending. Just
like it when WUSers "like" my comments 2200
times. I'm 81 y o. Bought my 1st watch in the
last century. 1949.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

boatswain:
It just occurred to me that beside 2,201 "Likes", I have 4394
posts since May 2003. Holeee Moley life is good!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

larkja said:


> FIFY
> 
> View attachment 13968133


I see what you did there... had me confused for a short while... now can you do that for my watch? The no date looks much better!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

I second that !


----------



## Mirei (Nov 16, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> I see what you did there... had me confused for a short while... now can you do that for my watch? The no date looks much better!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


That's apparently a photoshop trick


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone else counting down to one of these ?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

CV50 said:


> Anyone else counting down to one of these ?
> 
> View attachment 13974485


I am and hope it is released in April so I can show it to the lads at the Spring ATL GTG on April the 27th.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Nope. I'm wait for a black dial no date, C3 lume, black bezel insert, and bracelet. ;-)


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

CV50 said:


> Anyone else counting down to one of these ?
> 
> View attachment 13974485


I was until I saw the green, now I'm conflicted.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The green Diver One was made for the Mondani family in Italy, they publish books about vintage and modern watches, I'm involved with Mondani Web and will have an advert in the magazine that is given out at Basel, it turned out nice and I have ordered more that will be for sale later in the year.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nope. I'm wait for a black dial no date, C3 lume, black bezel insert, and bracelet. ;-)


Whatever trips your trigger I guess ! It would cool if I could own them all, but not practical.


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

I like both the yellow and the green. Maybe both... I'll just have to wait and see what availability is when they are released.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

scurfa said:


> The green Diver One was made for the Mondani family in Italy, they publish books about vintage and modern watches, I'm involved with Mondani Web and will have an advert in the magazine that is given out at Basel, it turned out nice and I have ordered more that will be for sale later in the year.


Will you post here when they become available? I've wanted a green diver for some time and tjis would be perfect.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

CV50 said:


> Whatever trips your trigger I guess ! It would cool if I could own them all, but not practical.


Lol, true. :-!


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Yellow w green strap would be nice to wear amongst the pines and azaleas in a few weeks....


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I already know that the yellow dial Diver One on a nice mesh bracelet like this one will be my favorite watch of summer! Can't wait!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

It's Basel and I can post pics of my advert in the Mondani Web magazine that is given away to 100,000 guests of Baselworld
















This is the Diver One model I made for the Mondani family


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

scurfa said:


> It's Basel and I can post pics of my advert in the Mondani Web magazine that is given away to 100,000 guests of Baselworld


Right next to Rolex - awesome placement!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

larkja said:


> Right next to Rolex - awesome placement!


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

scurfa said:


>


Is that a helium escape valve on the side? Does it change the thickness overall?


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

That really looks great. I will be on the lookout for a release date. I think a few more Scurfa watches will be joining my collection this year.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> Is that a helium escape valve on the side? Does it change the thickness overall?


No the mid case is the same, the case back is 0.3mm thicker to stop any flex for the new 500m water resistance, the 1mm back gasket and the crown and tube with four gaskets make up the rest


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I need that green diver! :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah nuts.

I think may just have to bite the bullet and get the MS19 when the time comes.

It's pretty much perfect for me as a daily wearer. Especially when the bracelet comes around.

If beggars could be choosers a matte ceramic bezel insert would make it simply unbeatable. But that would also increase cost and complexity.

Paul, will it come with the excellent Scurfa rubber strap or just a nato?

The rubber would be excellent


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Ah nuts.
> 
> I think may just have to bite the bullet and get the MS19 when the time comes.
> 
> ...


The ceramic insert is not necessarily more expensive I found the aluminium one is far stronger, the ceramic inserts can crack or break, we had a few cases of diver one stainless steels damaged, I also cannot match the colours very well in ceramic.

The MS19 comes on a grey Toxic NATO strap to keep with the military specification and the blue rubber scurfa strap will also be included

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul, is that a black dial/blue bezel on the MS19, or blue/blue like the blue no-date blue?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> The ceramic insert is not necessarily more expensive I found the aluminium one is far stronger, the ceramic inserts can crack or break, we had a few cases of diver one stainless steels damaged, I also cannot match the colours very well in ceramic.
> 
> The MS19 comes on a grey Toxic NATO strap to keep with the military specification and the blue rubber scurfa strap will also be included
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paul

That's great news! thanks

Grey nato and blue rubber will be perfect. 


The tone of blue looks excellentI have heard too that it ceramic only really comes in 2 shades of blue. A bright tone that can look purplish and a very dark navy.

Do you have a target release date?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking forward to the MS19!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> No the mid case is the same, the case back is 0.3mm thicker to stop any flex for the new 500m water resistance, the 1mm back gasket and the crown and tube with four gaskets make up the rest


Does this mean the other New Diver 1 Models will have a new case design from the previous generation that sold out? eg: New Diver One Blue. Or will they be the exact same specs and design as before.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Does this mean the other New Diver 1 Models will have a new case design from the previous generation that sold out? eg: New Diver One Blue. Or will they be the exact same specs and design as before.


All new improved specs, I'll make a new post today of my tests and improvements

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Paul, is that a black dial/blue bezel on the MS19, or blue/blue like the blue no-date blue?


It's blue dial blue bezel like the no date but has the usual MS bezel insert and a date window

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

scurfa said:


>


When can we order these and what is expected delivery date?


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

I really liked the next (MS style) Kestrel D1 with the red hands but can’t find the photo of it ... anybody see this or did I dream it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> When can we order these and what is expected delivery date?


We are looking at around July, we are having a brand new website made and a pre order facility will be built in


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> I really liked the next (MS style) Kestrel D1 with the red hands but can't find the photo of it ... anybody see this or did I dream it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Kestrel watch was made for 75 crew members at work and will not be for sale again, the 75 watches have been a perfect testing ground for the new diver one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry to dredge up the bracelet again, I know it is in the necessary refinement phase,

But is the ratcheting clasp a final decision?

I ask as I have found them to be a bit bulky and can often be a bit uncomfortable with lots of sharp corners and right angles.

Or perhaps you are able to refine the typical ratchet clasp we see into something a bit sleeker?

All that to say, great that a bracelet is in the works and I'm really impressed with profess from Scurfa across the board 

PS...any chance of a stark white dial with black hands and indices outlines?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

I am going with the ratchet clasp, it has cost a lot to be tooled down to the 18mm taper, I have been wearing it and it feels fine


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks Paul,

Is the MS-19 going to have the green C3 lume or the BGW9? 

Still looking at April for the regular models? 

Sorry for all the questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

That bracelet is gonna be awesome! Thanks Paul. It can’t come soon enough!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> I am going with the ratchet clasp, it has cost a lot to be tooled down to the 18mm taper, I have been wearing it and it feels fine


Thanks!

Oh that's great knowing it tapers to 18. 

I assumed with that style it was a straight 20.

That may explain all the work!

Also that clasp looks fairly short compared to other ratchets. Well done.

Thanks for the pics and the work.

We appreciate you putting up with all us nags.  can't please everybody but you are darn close!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> Is the MS-19 going to have the green C3 lume or the BGW9?
> 
> ...


Grade A BGW9 that's the best I can get, the C3 is for the green model and the black RD, still mid April as of now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oh that's great knowing it tapers to 18.
> 
> ...


The feedback from WUS members is important and taken on board

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I really like that you didnt just go with an oyster link bracelet. There is something vintage-Seiko about the one you chose and it is great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> I am going with the ratchet clasp, it has cost a lot to be tooled down to the 18mm taper, I have been wearing it and it feels fine


Thanks Paul, for the pics. From your 2nd pic, it seems to be already sized for 6.5" wrist, if my guess is correct?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Bracelet looks fantastic! A smaller ratchet clasp is a marvel and everything looks high quality. Great combination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Really like that bracelet, and I think the ratchet clasp is a good idea, even if adds a few quid to the price.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Bracelet looks great Paul! Any idea on what the price will be? Are we going to be able to order Diver 1 on the bracelet, or would we just have to add the bracelet to an order of a Diver 1 already on the silicone strap?


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Any updated planned for the Bell Diver 1? Dateless movement (Miyota 9039) or different dial colour?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> Bracelet looks great Paul! Any idea on what the price will be? Are we going to be able to order Diver 1 on the bracelet, or would we just have to add the bracelet to an order of a Diver 1 already on the silicone strap?


Not sure on the price, it has racked up a bit and it's going to be an option at checkout on the new website

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

kiwi.bloke said:


> Any updated planned for the Bell Diver 1? Dateless movement (Miyota 9039) or different dial colour?


Sorry no updates planned for the Bell Diver 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Happy ScurfaSunday fellow Scurffians.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Sunday from Wembley stadium with the MS17


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

Green and Swordhands looks good


----------



## BlakeA (Apr 11, 2018)

scurfa said:


> Not sure on the price, it has racked up a bit and it's going to be an option at checkout on the new website


I bought the D1 pvd last year. Will the new bracelet be available in pvd black also? Thanks
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BlakeA said:


> I bought the D1 pvd last year. Will the new bracelet be available in pvd black also? Thanks
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked Scurfa the same question last year and the answer was yes.


----------



## BlakeA (Apr 11, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> I asked Scurfa the same question last year and the answer was yes.


Great! Thank you. The rubber strap is nice but I just tend more towards bracelets these days. I expect there will be quite a demand for them. Until this pvd bracelet was confirmed, I've been trying to buy a straight end Strapcode 20mm pvd for weeks, and all four styles are sold out, so I'll just wait for Scurfa's!


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi scurfa experts..

I have a quick couple of questions that i have been unable to find the answer to via Mr Google and hope that i am asking this in the right thread. 

1. What is the difference between the Diver One M.S.17 and M.S.18 limited edition, other than the name and the logo on the back of the watch? 
2. Was there a M.S.16 or any other number for that matter?
3. I have a scurfa watch (pic posted some time back in this thread) that has a black bezel, black face, date, and the crown has a ridge around the center - but the hands are different from the current scurfa versions in that they are tapered with a flat tip. It has the words "Diver One" in red text at 6 O'clock. Some pictures of this model that i have seen show it with a thin red band in that ridge, but none of the two of this model that i possess have this red band. What version is this watch and what is the history behind this particular model.

Oops. That was 3 questions  

Cheers
rod w


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

aussietanker said:


> Hi scurfa experts..
> 
> I have a quick couple of questions that i have been unable to find the answer to via Mr Google and hope that i am asking this in the right thread.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have the "silicone" version so called because of it's fitted strap.

Yes it came originally with a red rubber band in the crown groove.

I think there were two versions, an earlier one with an aluminum bezel insert and a later one with a ceramic insert.

I think they came after the original watches but before the automatic bell diver and recent updated diver ones.

I had the ceramic version at one point but didn't quite bind with it as I hoped, that was purely due to size and case shape though. Cracking good watch and value. So much so that I keep waiting around to see the right combo for my next Scurfa!

I am sure others around here can chime in with better details and specifics.


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Rainy Scurfa Sunday. I just love this watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

aussietanker said:


> Hi scurfa experts..
> 
> I have a quick couple of questions that i have been unable to find the answer to via Mr Google and hope that i am asking this in the right thread.
> 
> ...


There was no MS 16. The MS 17 and 18 were the same watch for the years 17 and 18. Only 100 of each made. 
This year, under the suggestion of a handsome forum member, the MS 19 will be blue instead of black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

BD1 on a C&B Chevron


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The newly released yellow dial Diver One is amazing! Mine came today and I could not be more pleased with it. Another winner, Paul!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

gaopa said:


> The newly released yellow dial Diver One is amazing! Mine came today and I could not be more pleased with it. Another winner, Paul!


Excellent pics as usual! Just ordered one. :-!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Horoticus said:


> Excellent pics as usual! Just ordered one. :-!


Thanks for your kind words about my photos. Congratulations on your purchase! You will not be disappointed!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Can’t wait for the blue!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow  nice pics 
Can't wait for mine


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Is that a helium escape valve on the other side of the case (opposite of the crown)? Great Photos!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Is that a helium escape valve on the other side of the case (opposite of the crown)? Great Photos!


It is. New addition and increased WR to 500M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Is it just me or these look very NTH-esq


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

DanBYU said:


> Is it just me or these look very NTH-esq


It's just you.

Could be because some of the NTH subs are pretty close to 1:1 copies of Tudor and Rolex Subs, the inspiration behind Scurfa's offerings have been the Tudor Sub.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D1 500


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally got my yellow delivered  I LOVE IT  it really turned out great. My first yellow dial watch.

Great job Paul. 

Thanks


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

My Diver One M.S. 18 arrived yesterday. Loving it so far! Excellent build quality, solid lume, and the super cool domed sapphire crystal. Here's my unboxing video:






On a side note; does anyone have a ETA on when the Diver One bracelets will be available? Thanks!


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

That knife is aggressive! Nice vid - thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

It's a lousy, rainy day at the office. Fortunately I don't have to go out in too much. My Scurfa laughs at the weather. This is one of the early LE's (has the 9015 movement). Really is a brute of a watch despite how good it looks.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Got a Bell Diver 1 about 4 weeks ago, a D1-500 Black PVD 2 weeks ago, and a D1-500 Green Meanie will be showing up Thursday. Love this brand. Again, awesome efforts Paul!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Any updates on the bracelet availability ? Gotta have one !


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Picked up a 2nd hand black dial ND513RD to go with my blue. Unfortunately the dial moves from side to side when I undo/redo the crown to set the time...anyone else found this? I did have an issue with alignment on my blue one which Paul sorted out for me, but this is slightly concerning...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been enjoying this with bracelet for a year.

























And about 4 months for MS.17 before.

I'm looking forward, if any in the future, to the model same with this one, but with C3 grade A lume. And with stock bracelet this time of course. :-!


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

CV50 said:


> Any updates on the bracelet availability ? Gotta have one !


Me too! Any update?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I have been enjoying this with bracelet for a year.
> 
> View attachment 14140251
> 
> ...


Bracelet looks awesome!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Have my eyes on ordering the D1-500 yellow.....just wondering on how it will wear on a 6.5" wrist?


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

TinyHippo said:


> Have my eyes on ordering the D1-500 yellow.....just wondering on how it will wear on a 6.5" wrist?


Have a 6.75" & works well for me


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

TinyHippo said:


> Have my eyes on ordering the D1-500 yellow.....just wondering on how it will wear on a 6.5" wrist?


I have a flat 6.5 in wrist and it wears very well.

Take the plunge!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

TinyHippo said:


> Have my eyes on ordering the D1-500 yellow.....just wondering on how it will wear on a 6.5" wrist?


About like this as a close up. At 40mm it will look great.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TinyHippo said:


> Have my eyes on ordering the D1-500 yellow.....just wondering on how it will wear on a 6.5" wrist?


My wrist is 6.8"


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

It's arrived and it's awesome!


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

It's my new favourite!


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know if this has been asked before but how does this watch do with aftermarket straight end bracelets? Better than a Seiko Sumo? Anyone have a photo?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14153159
> 
> 
> View attachment 14153161
> ...


Awesome pics !

Always great to see a watch being used on adventure as intended.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Awesome pics !
> 
> Always great to see a watch being used on adventure as intended.


First distance sea-swim of the season - there will be more.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> First distance sea-swim of the season - there will be more.
> View attachment 14153211
> 
> 
> View attachment 14153213


Awesome.

Great coordination with the ring 

How far/long are we talking here ?!?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Great coordination with the ring
> 
> How far/long are we talking here ?!?


1.4 miles. Long enough to try and come up with reasons not to purchase the gorgeous yellow D1-500. I'm struggling to resist.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

That's a studly swim for sure.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> 1.4 miles. Long enough to try and come up with reasons not to purchase the gorgeous yellow D1-500. I'm struggling to resist.
> View attachment 14153229
> 
> 
> View attachment 14153231


Awesome!

Good for you 

Be safe out there.

I hear yellow repels aquatic predators....


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

London006 said:


> It's my new favourite!
> 
> View attachment 14152437


As it should be.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So my yellow DiverOne has become the favorite


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Like many of you, my yellow Diver One is a favorite in my collection. What a great watch for summer!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Then I guess unlike many of you, the MS18 is my favorite until I can get the D1 500 MS19 :-d

But I do love your photos of all the beautiful colors ;-) Scurfa Watch has got it going on for certain !!!


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

TinyHippo said:


> Have my eyes on ordering the D1-500 yellow.....just wondering on how it will wear on a 6.5" wrist?


It should be fine. My wrist is around 6.8 to 6.9" and I think it sits well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Second one... First since the early days.. Strap swapped


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't know if you guys saw but there is a green meanie Scurf for sale on eBay

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303161400377

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

Are there any good curved end rubber straps out there that are known to fit the Diver One?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

These straight end bracelets will have to do until Paul's awesome bracelet is ready.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Just posted over on Public Forum my new jewel 
In the absence of a bracelet, I have just ordered a Gallox brushed milanese bracelet (on sale half price at Watchgeko)


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> These straight end bracelets will have to do until Paul's awesome bracelet is ready.


Awesome Pics!!!! 
I've been curious how the blue would look with steel and this is the exact style I would get for it. Straight links and all.

Is it a Hadley Roma by chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Shockwave said:


> Awesome Pics!!!!
> I've been curious how the blue would look with steel and this is the exact style I would get for it. Straight links and all.
> 
> Is it a Hadley Roma by chance?
> ...


Thanks! All 3 bracelets are by Miltat.

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

2 Haverston straps and an ADPT.





































Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> 2 Haverston straps and an ADPT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking badass!!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

New WatchGecko "MarineNationale" strap. Super comfortable!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

While the straps are nice, the bracelet makes the watch, IMHO.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

gaopa said:


> While the straps are nice, the bracelet makes the watch, IMHO.


Oh, and by that I suppose you mean mesh. ;-). :-d


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Bring on the bracelets !!!


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

ND513RD on the new 'Paratrooper' strap from Cheapest Natos. Single pass elastic. Looks great, is super comfy and less than a tenner !


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Oh, and by that I suppose you mean mesh. 😉


While I like the mesh bracelets on my Diver One watches, I also like the OEM bracelet on my Bell Diver 1. I hope Paul can source a nice OEM bracelet for the Diver One models.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

gaopa said:


> Riddim Driven said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and by that I suppose you mean mesh. ?
> ...


I know what you're saying. I was just twisting your bezel you & me both on the D1 bracelet.

Keep persevering Paul.

RD


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> I know what you're saying. I was just twisting your bezel you & me both on the D1 bracelet.
> 
> Keep persevering Paul.
> 
> Yep, RD..... we both like our bracelets.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

captainbonobo said:


> ND513RD on the new 'Paratrooper' strap from Cheapest Natos. Single pass elastic. Looks great, is super comfy and less than a tenner !


interesting... does the little adjustable buckle piece seem like it will stay in place?


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Today's rotation !


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Boys weekend with our D-1s. Had so much fun three of us bought more. Should arrive on Thursday.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Droyal said:


> Boys weekend with our D-1s. Had so much fun three of us bought more. Should arrive on Thursday.


Pics when they arrive !!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow! I am the second owner of this beauty, although I can't see any traces indicating it was ever worn. To reiterate what has been said many times; how can this much watch be delivered for the price? These are very well made tanks to say the least. Shown with what I was sporting today when I picked it up (after sneaking out of work early) from the PO:









Flash view:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I hear yellow repels aquatic predators....


I finally gave up the fight tonight and ordered a yellow D1-500 to keep my D1 PVD & BD1 SS company. It was only going to end one way what with all the wonderful pics on this and other Scurfa threads. Great looking watch, can't wait. Got an Erika's Original ordered too. Expensive hobby this!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> I finally gave up the fight tonight and ordered a yellow D1-500 to keep my D1 PVD & BD1 SS company. It was only going to end one way what with all the wonderful pics on this and other Scurfa threads. Great looking watch, can't wait. Got an Erika's Original ordered too. Expensive hobby this!


Right on! 

And ironically you will be enjoy yours before me


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Going to visit my grandparents. First a 2hr drive.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> I finally gave up the fight tonight and ordered a yellow D1-500 to keep my D1 PVD & BD1 SS company. It was only going to end one way what with all the wonderful pics on this and other Scurfa threads. Great looking watch, can't wait. Got an Erika's Original ordered too. Expensive hobby this!


Snaggletooth.... you are going to LUV the yellow dial Scurfa Diver One. It is my most bright and cheerful watch and I'm crazy about it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore my green D1-500 last night as i enjoyed a FL IPA on the front porch trying to catch a breeze in this early heat.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Sweet !! If I didn't already have a Jade Sumo, I would have one.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone know which diver one has C3 lume? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scillis said:


> Does anyone know which diver one has C3 lume?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the green Dial picture above


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is so good


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

apologies for the delayed reply...it's a resounding NOOOOOOOO!!!! Those Paratrooper straps are rubbish. Look great but that buckle is waaaay too loose. I nearly flung a watch across the garden whilst doing some digging.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Should have gone with an Erika's Original 



captainbonobo said:


> apologies for the delayed reply...it's a resounding NOOOOOOOO!!!! Those Paratrooper straps are rubbish. Look great but that buckle is waaaay too loose. I nearly flung a watch across the garden whilst doing some digging.


My Yellow D1 was delivered yesterday - _after_ I left for work. So I have another 4 hours of waiting before I get my grubby little mitts on it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On a brown Barton silicone.










Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14193511
> 
> 
> View attachment 14193513
> ...


What kind of strap is that orange one? I love it!!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> What kind of strap is that orange one? I love it!!


Borealis isofrane-a-like. I swapped the PVD buckle over from the Scurfa strap. Nothing against Scurfa's straps, I think they're great & very comfortable, but variety is the spice of life n'est ce que pas?

https://www.borealiswatch.com/store...t-Offer-in-Market-for-Diver-Watches-p83375030


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Borealis isofrane-a-like. I swapped the PVD buckle over from the Scurfa strap. Nothing against Scurfa's straps, I think they're great & very comfortable, but variety is the spice of life n'est ce que pas?
> 
> https://www.borealiswatch.com/store...t-Offer-in-Market-for-Diver-Watches-p83375030
> 
> View attachment 14193575


They are great straps aren't they? Had one like this on my Suunto Core (with adapters).

Maybe i'll be ordering one for the D1!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14193511
> 
> 
> View attachment 14193513
> ...


Congrats! Looks great 

Looking forward to some pics by the beach.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

About 30 degrees celcius here in holland. D1 on the Zuludiver "Parachutewebbing" strap.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Pairs up nicely !


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

The Borealis straps hold up quite well! I've had one of my skx for a few years now (really only wear during the summer by a pool or in the ocean).


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

CV50 said:


> Pics when they arrive !!


Alison had them delivered spot on. Here are the pics of the three new ones. Dave


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D1 PVD on a C&B CHEVRON NIGHT


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Have a good weekend


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Have a good weekend


That is just sooooo bad a$$!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa yellow D1-500


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Just been lucky enough to grab this. Very happy.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Did I miss any updates about the Diver One bracelets? I thought they were going to be available Q1/Q2 2019, but it sounds like that's not going to be the case. Does anyone know when we might expect them?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

End of July was the latest from Scurfa.


Horgh said:


> Did I miss any updates about the Diver One bracelets? I thought they were going to be available Q1/Q2 2019, but it sounds like that's not going to be the case. Does anyone know when we might expect them?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Struggling to resist the urge to put an MN strap on my blue Diver One. A green strap on a blue watch though?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Horgh said:


> Did I miss any updates about the Diver One bracelets? I thought they were going to be available Q1/Q2 2019, but it sounds like that's not going to be the case. Does anyone know when we might expect them?


That's funny because I got an email from Alison at Scurfa with an April/May availability. Sounds like that's blown or a bit.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Horgh said:


> Did I miss any updates about the Diver One bracelets? I thought they were going to be available Q1/Q2 2019, but it sounds like that's not going to be the case. Does anyone know when we might expect them?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> That's funny because I got an email from Alison at Scurfa with an April/May availability. Sounds like that's blown or a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


They're also depending on an other party, which are fabricating them (if i'm correct). I think it will definitely be worth the wait.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I now think the wait will be longer than anticipated even with the current speculations. Only Paul will know. Nevertheless it seems everyone is fine, and the bracelet will be a welcome addition whenever. I just hope there’s enough to go around. The Bell Diver bracelet was understocked perhaps. I don’t see them on the site. That model is somewhat reversed. Buy it on rubber & add the bracelet as accessory. It seem bracelets are getting harder to source when one wants it designed to ones own specs. Halios, Scurfa, etc


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> I now think the wait will be longer than anticipated even with the current speculations. Only Paul will know. Nevertheless it seems everyone is fine, and the bracelet will be a welcome addition whenever. I just hope there's enough to go around. The Bell Diver bracelet was understocked perhaps. I don't see them on the site. That model is somewhat reversed. Buy it on rubber & add the bracelet as accessory. It seem bracelets are getting harder to source when one wants it designed to ones own specs. Halios, Scurfa, etc


Good counsel, Riddim Driven.... buy the model of your choice on the OEM strap and when it arrives have fun with straps or perhaps straight end bracelets until the OEM bracelets are available. That's what I'm doing and enjoying my Diver One watches daily.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

The bracelet is only thing on my radar right now, hopefully they come sooner than later.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

The later the better on the bracelets. My watch fund is already overdrawn.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

It's arrived, my second scurfa. My new favourite... ;-)


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Congrats, very nice ! They will @ some point become addicting.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New-look website - very smart.

https://www.scurfawatches.com/


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> New-look website - very smart.
> 
> https://www.scurfawatches.com/


Looks really great! I'm already in doubt between the Bell Diver 1 and another D1-500 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

This








But there's no wrong/bad choice!



AlexxvD said:


> Looks really great! I'm already in doubt between the Bell Diver 1 and another D1-500
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Good to see the new site up & running, more user friendly !


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Can someone please enlighten as to the difference between the ND713 and the ND513?

Different depth rating and movement, one with a HEV but everything else seem identical size-wise?

What does everyone think of the 14mm thickness?

TIA!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Can someone please enlighten as to the difference between the ND713 and the ND513?
> 
> Different depth rating and movement, one with a HEV but everything else seem identical size-wise?
> 
> ...


The ND713 has a end of life indicator where the second hand jumps 2 seconds instead of every second, when the battery needs replacement. Batterylife is a bit better.

14mm thickness is fine by me, but this is my first sub-45mm watch.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

New 500s also have stronger lume. 

I have one coming in Sunday and I can weigh in with thoughts on wear then and will try to tackle a review soonish.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

househalfman said:


> What does everyone think of the 14mm thickness?
> 
> TIA!


Scurfa's have the nice ability to hide most of the thickness in the wrist with the mid case design. It wears thinner than my SKX007 for example.


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

New Scurfa MS19 just ordered...means my old one will be up for sale


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok? why not automatic movements? Is this a diving thing? 

The D1 PVD 500 looks awesome. 

It’s this or NTH which is automatic an 12 mm thin or thinner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

scillis said:


> Ok? why not automatic movements? Is this a diving thing?
> 
> The D1 PVD 500 looks awesome.
> 
> ...


It defeats the purpose of being a grab-and-go diver. [From my understanding] Paul is looking for a watch he can actually pick up and any time and not worry about a darn thing. And make a watch he himself (and buddies) would use.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

AlexxvD said:


> The ND713 has a end of life indicator where the second hand jumps 2 seconds instead of every second, when the battery needs replacement. Batterylife is a bit better.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


Being a serial flipper I'd most definitely flip it before it runs out of battery so probably not something I'd miss, but that's good to know. Thabk you.



smkader said:


> Scurfa's have the nice ability to hide most of the thickness in the wrist with the mid case design. It wears thinner than my SKX007 for example.


Thanks. I don't recall anyone complaining about the thickness, but I've not really seriously considered getting one (until now) so maybe I just missed it.



boatswain said:


> New 500s also have stronger lume. [/QUOTE
> 
> Now we're talking!
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Being a serial flipper I'd most definitely flip it before it runs out of battery so probably not something I'd miss, but that's good to know. Thabk you.
> 
> Thanks. I don't recall anyone complaining about the thickness, but I've not really seriously considered getting one (until now) so maybe I just missed it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

My first post here, so 'hi'.
I'm a fan of the Scurfa brand and have just ordered my 4th; can you guess which?!
Put my yellow D1-500 on a limited edition erikasoriginal m&n strap. "candy".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

And they have great lume...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodrog70 said:


> My first post here, so 'hi'.
> I'm a fan of the Scurfa brand and have just ordered my 4th; can you guess which?!
> Put my yellow D1-500 on a limited edition erikasoriginal m&n strap. "candy".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch. Great pics.

Welcome


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

scillis said:


> Ok? why not automatic movements? Is this a diving thing?
> 
> The D1 PVD 500 looks awesome.
> 
> ...


Originally, I sort of felt the same way, but lately I've been gravitating more and more to quartz watches. The novelty of having an auto has worn off a bit. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy automatic movements too, but having a watch I can just pick-up and go is awesome. In my humble opinion, the quality of the watch overall is top notch so the price is kept very reasonable with a quartz movement.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Dear Mr / Ms Scurfa:
I really love your watches. But your dial logo is too big and unsightly. It’s boxy and unnecessarily conspicuous. To be frank, it’s an ugly logo. Which is unfortunate, because your watches are very nice and from what unread on this watch enthusiasts website that I frequent, well made and reliable. So...please fix the logo problem and I promise to buy one of your watches. Until then, I remain,
Just in time,
Johnny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

No problem Johnny but the logo stays, it matches the logos used subsea on oil wells and all the other dive equipment we use, it’s a tool watch logo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

scurfa said:


> No problem Johnny but the logo stays, it matches the logos used subsea on oil wells and all the other dive equipment we use, it's a tool watch logo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please explain what u mean by your logo being a tool watch logo. That is something that I would like to learn about. Thank you very much.

Ride A Bike.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

FIFY.


johnny action said:


> Dear Mr / Ms Scurfa:
> I really love your watches.
> Johnny.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

johnny action said:


> Please explain what u mean by your logo being a tool watch logo. That is something that I would like to learn about. Thank you very much.
> 
> Ride A Bike.


I wanted to follow the same format the company's used offshore in the oil and gas/diving industry use, they follow a similar format of the company name surrounded by a box and normally with what the company does underneath, I'm not saying it's the correct format for all tool watches just relevant for mine.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

And not a dissimilar look to the Comex branding on Rolex's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

johnny action said:


> Dear Mr / Ms Scurfa:
> I really love your watches. But your dial logo is too big and unsightly. It's boxy and unnecessarily conspicuous. To be frank, it's an ugly logo. Which is unfortunate, because your watches are very nice and from what unread on this watch enthusiasts website that I frequent, well made and reliable. So...please fix the logo problem and I promise to buy one of your watches. Until then, I remain,
> Just in time,
> Johnny.
> ...


Perhaps you should try one & if it's not for you, sell it ! I'm sure it would go quick !


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

To be honest, I never really cared for the rectangular shape of the logo either. The watch quality and appearance overpowered my mild dislike of the logo. Now that I understand the reason for the shape, I'm completely reformed. The watches are perfect.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

CV50 said:


> Perhaps you should try one & if it's not for you, sell it ! I'm sure it would go quick !


Exactly! Best thing you could do. I didn't know what i was going to get, when i ordered my D1-500, apart from all the promising words here.

When i started wearing it, it grew on me and now i love it. The dial printing is part of Paul's design, so why change it? I think it has a great look, especially after explaning why he chose it!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

CV50 said:


> Perhaps you should try one & if it's not for you, sell it ! I'm sure it would go quick !


+1 on this...I don't mind the logo in the least, but the watch has many qualities which far outweigh the logo. For me, I think the best part about this watch is it's actually used for diving - made and used by a professional diver.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy father's guys.

I wore my yellow DiverOne yesterday 


















6.8" wrist 









Today I'm wearing the meanie tho 


















When Paul put out his first diver on the market I remember the logo conversations. I do recall initially not being a fan of the boxed name. Fast forward to today and I have a dozen Scurfa. I don't even notice the logo. It just works well and it's all very cohesive design-wise and it's actually not as big as one may think based on photos. It's just the right proportions imho and leaves a lot of open real estate on the dial. I highly recommend one trying them and not letting the logo get in the way of the purchase decision. It just works and makes sense based on Paul's explanation too. There is a logic behind it.

Buy one and you won't be disappointed. Great watches


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I’m off to their website to shop for a black PVD quartz. Hope Scurfa makes those. 


Ride A Bike.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, BTW: what’s the consensus on lume? I don’t need it to be blindingly bright, but I’d really like it to last through the night. 


Ride A Bike.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

johnny action said:


> Oh, BTW: what's the consensus on lume? I don't need it to be blindingly bright, but I'd really like it to last through the night.
> 
> Ride A Bike.


Lume is great and bright. Lasts all night. And regarding your previous post: bell diver 1 is in pvd black and the d1-500 also.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

AlexxvD said:


> Lume is great and bright. Lasts all night. And regarding your previous post: bell diver 1 is in pvd black and the d1-500 also.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


Unfortunately the quartz movement is only available in the smaller 40mm case. That's a pity, because if the larger Bell Diver came in a black PVD quartz I'd order one now. Rats!

Ride A Bike.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

johnny action said:


> Unfortunately the quartz movement is only available in the smaller 40mm case. That's a pity, because if the larger Bell Diver came in a black PVD quartz I'd order one now. Rats!
> 
> Ride A Bike.


The 40mm doesn't disappoint. This is my first ever watch below 45mm, thought i couldn't wear it and it looked small, but it's such a great watch.

Quartz is also in a PVD case, with black dial and orange handset.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

This maybe a stupid question, but I know MS19 is for Military Spec, however I can’t find a difference except for NATO strap, an MS19 logo on back. The new d1s have the updated Quartz, an seem to have the updated lume, but what’s the difference? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scillis said:


> This maybe a stupid question, but I know MS19 is for Military Spec, however I can't find a difference except for NATO strap, an MS19 logo on back. The new d1s have the updated Quartz, an seem to have the updated lume, but what's the difference?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Besides the nato and caseback, there also are the fully indexed bezel (think Sea Dweller vs. sub for example ) and the white hands vs. the SS framed hands


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Besides the nato and caseback, there also are the fully indexed bezel (think Sea Dweller vs. sub for example ) and the white hands vs. the SS framed hands


Also they are numbered 1-100 limited editions.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Freshly arrived D1-500


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

johnny action said:


> Unfortunately the quartz movement is only available in the smaller 40mm case. That's a pity, because if the larger Bell Diver came in a black PVD quartz I'd order one now. Rats!
> 
> Ride A Bike.


Yes agree. 40mm is just a tad too small for my liking. Now if they did this in 42 to 44mm, high end quartz and..... T100 lume. That would get me in!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

The yellow & my MS18 are among my favorites of my 6 D1's ! However wore my BD1 today


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


That green is sweet !!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Loving this


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


 Nice strap! Erikasoriginal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Nodrog70 said:


> Nice strap! Erikasoriginal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yes it's an Erika's....one of fifteen I own. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Good morning. I have a question regarding Diver 1 dial color.
Is the Blue dial No date Silver Hands the same color as the Blue dial Date Yellow Hands??
The no date blue version looks darker (similar to an SKX) or it just my eyes?? Thank you.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> Good morning. I have a question regarding Diver 1 dial color.
> Is the Blue dial No date Silver Hands the same color as the Blue dial Date Yellow Hands??
> The no date blue version looks darker (similar to an SKX) or it just my eyes?? Thank you.


They are different colors. The no date has a darker blue, while the yellow hands blue has more of a green hue to it.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

smkader said:


> They are different colors. The no date has a darker blue, while the yellow hands blue has more of a green hue to it.


Thank very you!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the new MS19 blue.  May need one of those too.

Today I'm wearing my Automatic Bell Diver 1 PVD on its (very nice) bracelet 









This tells me what waiting for the new DiverOne bracelet is well worth it.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Right you are sir !


----------



## trueblue40 (Sep 25, 2007)

I only discovered this brand on Friday, but having read/watched some reviews, I ordered a Diver One 500 with yellow dial this morning.

Can't wait for it to arrive.

Nick


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

trueblue40 said:


> I only discovered this brand on Friday, but having read/watched some reviews, I ordered a Diver One 500 with yellow dial this morning.
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> Nick


Well done  congratulations  the yellow is my favorite of the dozen I have. 
You won't be disappointed


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

On the yellow Scurfa, are the outlines of the hands blue or black?


----------



## trueblue40 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well done  congratulations  the yellow is my favorite of the dozen I have.
> You won't be disappointed


Thank you! you must be a real fan with 12 of them.

Just got shipping notification which I wasn't expecting on a Sunday.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

dji27 said:


> On the yellow Scurfa, are the outlines of the hands blue or black?


Black.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

trueblue40 said:


> Just got shipping notification which I wasn't expecting on a Sunday.


Likewise 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mikeee (Apr 29, 2018)

Been ordering and impatiently waiting for M.S. 19.
I am curious about the EOL indicator? How will it indicate EOL? Also the Ronda webpage would not give any more info about it.
Anyone know more?


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

If I recall correctly it ticks in 5 second increments to to indicate the battery is low.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday. Somehow I prefer this one over my vintage blue dial. Much thinner.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Monday. Somehow I prefer this one over my vintage blue dial. Much thinner.
> 
> View attachment 14257557
> View attachment 14257559


Love seeing that one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Naughty, naughty, verrry naughty!


scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I ordered 2 more Diver One watches and the MS 19 today to add to my current yellow-green-blue Diver One rotation and now this PVD yellow appears....it's HOT and I'm in trouble again!! 

Edit: still hoping for an orange dial too....












scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Ha ha, I just put it together, I’ve got some other colours coming to try next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Ha ha, I just put it together, I've got some other colours coming to try next week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?






We'll know when we've been tangoed!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Monday. Somehow I prefer this one over my vintage blue dial. Much thinner.
> 
> View attachment 14257557
> View attachment 14257559


You inspired me to kick some life back into this one (only took a new battery). It is a '16 I think?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Ha ha, I just put it together, I've got some other colours coming to try next week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any hints?!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Tonight


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne Tonight


Love that dark dark blue 

Going yellow over here


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

On a newly arrived Zuludiver NATO. Looks the bees knees.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just when you think you're good ? They reel you back in !!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Such a versatile strap monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Woke up this morning to an email and a text from DHL saying the MS19 will be here by EOD on Monday...the first time I've been excited for a Monday in a long time!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne Tonight


I have the blue one. The colour is perfect.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My MS19 is arriving on Monday!



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> My MS19 is arriving on Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want a Scurfa and this may be my favorite..


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

ctf0015 said:


> Woke up this morning to an email and a text from DHL saying the MS19 will be here by EOD on Monday...the first time I've been excited for a Monday in a long time!


Mandatory pics ASAP upon arrival !


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

CV50 said:


> Mandatory pics ASAP upon arrival !


Number 1!


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My MS19 arrived yesterday to join 6 other D1-500s!

Would love to add the black PVD yellow that Paul teased us with and keeping my fingers crossed for an ORANGE....














































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Looks great! Can't wait for mine to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

thejollywatcher, your Scurfa collection looks great! I really like your color choices for the Erika straps. Well done!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The MS19 is a beauty.

I always thought that's the one I'd get before getting distracted by the yellow.

Let's hope they sell out before I convince myself that the MS19 is the perfect daily wearer....


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Switched to another new arrival yesterday.























































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUSers:
Kept the 1st watch I bought (a WW2 Mil Issue A11 til I got employment as a Student Engr on the CRI&P RR) sold it to buy a Hamiliton RR grade
992b pocketwatch. A11 was produced by 4 WW2 watch companies. Bulova (the brand I bought) Hamiliton, Elgin and Gruen Hammy 359 movement,
36mm case, and 16 jewels. They also made Issue pocketwatches for the USN and the USCG. Size 16 (same size as US RRs.used)

X Traindriver Art


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> WUSers:
> Kept the 1st watch I bought (a WW2 Mil Issue A11 til I got employment as a Student Engr on the CRI&P RR) sold it to buy a Hamiliton RR grade
> 992b pocketwatch. A11 was produced by 4 WW2 watch companies. Bulova (the brand I bought) Hamiliton, Elgin and Gruen Hammy 359 movement,
> 36mm case, and 16 jewels. They also made Issue pocketwatches for the USN and the USCG. Size 16 (same size as US RRs.used)
> ...


Wrong thread or weird flex?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> Wrong thread or weird flex?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


D. All of the Above


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's a nice stark combo.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> That's a nice stark combo.


Thanks! I got this one as a break from the other fun, colorful Scurfas I have. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks! I got this one as a break from the other fun, colorful Scurfas I have.
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


It's hard to top a black diver for classic versatility.

Starting my day with the yellow Scurfa as is usual of late.


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Does anyone know if Paul places a "low on stock" warning on the website when they are down to the last few units or do they just suddenly "disappear" and are no longer available? I have 2 more scurfas that i wish to purchase but unfortunately life has presented me with a couple of other priorities that will delay my purchases buy a couple of weeks


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

My newly arrived MS19. Presently on a single pass BluShark NATO. Its also great on the supplied rubber strap and NATO. I'm considering cutting the 'flappy bit' off the supplied NATO but for now...


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

My son is wearing the 4th one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Just landed and I'm impressed. Very nice indeed! Goes perfectly with a Hirsch Heavy Calf.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parto (Jun 13, 2019)

My first Scurfa, really liking the MS19 so far


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's my MS19


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Nodrog70 said:


>


Where did you get the tan strap on the left? That looks as if it matches the hands and indices perfectly.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Parto said:


> My first Scurfa, really liking the MS19 so far


It might just be an illusion but is your 10 o clock / 50 min indicie peeling off?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Quartersawn said:


> Where did you get the tan strap on the left? That looks as if it matches the hands and indices perfectly.


Hi, that's from Toxicnato. It just arrived yesterday too and I agree, a perfect match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shockwave said:


> Parto said:
> 
> 
> > My first Scurfa, really liking the MS19 so far
> ...


It's the light reflection from those glorious office lights I live under.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I was talking about Parto’s pic. Unless you have two profiles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

My third scurfa arrived today b-)


----------



## tonyR90 (Apr 17, 2019)

Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahh sorry...was on my phone



Shockwave said:


> I was talking about Parto's pic. Unless you have two profiles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Happy 4th!


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Happy 4th! - Damn double post


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

ctf0015 said:


> Happy 4th!
> View attachment 14284091


Where did you get the bracelet? Looks a perfect match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Where did you get the bracelet? Looks a perfect match.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077YF3Q7B/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I was skeptical at first, but this is a quality bracelet for the $$ and the brushing is darn near perfect with the case. I recommend using different spring bars than what was provided (if you do decide to go with this).


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

ctf0015 said:


> Happy 4th!
> View attachment 14284091


Great pic, I ordered a similar bracelet yesterday too. Kindred spirits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Jollywatcher just gave me an idea for my new blue Scurfa. TY!

MS19 on perlon on a hot Fourth.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Nodrog70 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the blue with radium lume ?


----------



## NorCalCruzin (May 24, 2016)

BBQ with the new MS19


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh that's nice! 
Which bracelet did you use? The endlinks look like a great fit.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh that's nice! 
Which bracelet did you use? The endlinks look like a great fit.


----------



## NorCalCruzin (May 24, 2016)

It’s a Scurfa bracelet. From my original diver one


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

CV50 said:


> That's the blue with radium lume ?


Yes, it is indeed the blue with radium lume. Khaki nato matches the markers and hands well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

NorCalCruzin said:


> It's a Scurfa bracelet. From my original diver one


Did you have to manipulate it much or was it an easy fit (plug and play)?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I have one of the old Scurfa bracelets somewhere if anyone fancies one. 
(I doubt if it’s a perfect fit). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCalCruzin (May 24, 2016)

Shockwave said:


> Did you have to manipulate it much or was it an easy fit (plug and play)?


Easy plug and play


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Is that MS19 or the D1 Dark Blue ? NICE ! either way.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

CV50 said:


> Is that MS19 pr the D1 Dark Blue ? NICE ! either way.


Thanks! It's the MS19.

What sets it apart from the D1 is the fully indexed bezel. Makes the overall look even more striking! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks! It's the MS19.
> 
> What sets it apart from the D1 is the fully indexed bezel. Makes the overall look even more striking!
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Thanks for educating me on that, just looked @ my MS18 !!!


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

aussietanker said:


> Does anyone know if Paul places a "low on stock" warning on the website when they are down to the last few units or do they just suddenly "disappear" and are no longer available? I have 2 more scurfas that i wish to purchase but unfortunately life has presented me with a couple of other priorities that will delay my purchases buy a couple of weeks


I guess this message got lost in the wave of amazing watch images so i thought that i would take the liberty of asking again  Does any have any idea about this?

Thanks
A|T


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

aussietanker said:


> I guess this message got lost in the wave of amazing watch images so i thought that i would take the liberty of asking again  Does any have any idea about this?
> 
> Thanks
> A|T


Never seen a low on stock message, however if you use Paypal Credit you can get 6 month interest free on purchases $99 & up, just food for thought.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

aussietanker said:


> I guess this message got lost in the wave of amazing watch images so i thought that i would take the liberty of asking again  Does any have any idea about this?
> 
> Thanks
> A|T


I think from he posts on his instagram and sometimes in the forum if there are only a few left. 
If he finds a few rogue stock he will usually post it as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> I think from he posts on his instagram and sometimes in the forum if there are only a few left.
> If he finds a few rogue stock he will usually post it as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's awesome. Hoping to bite the bullet soon anyway. That LE MS19 is VERY enticing. I can hear it calling my name


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

aussietanker said:


> Thanks. That's awesome. Hoping to bite the bullet soon anyway. That LE MS19 is VERY enticing. I can hear it calling my name


Better hurry, they seem to be selling fast. Someone posted the other day that I think 75 have sold already of 100.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

So many nice D1s to choose from... I'm so getting one, but I'm waiting to get it with a bracelet. I'm counting the days, I'll need two of those as soon as they come out. Watch me miss the boat (again)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> So many nice D1s to choose from... I'm so getting one, but I'm waiting to get it with a bracelet. I'm counting the days, I'll need two of those as soon as they come out. Watch me miss the boat (again)


4 digits for you Horgh...

BGW9


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Orange Farer rubber.




























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## mrbw (Apr 5, 2019)

Guess I joined the club.  This brand slipped under my radar, but thanks to this thread now I know. Great color combo for the summer. Methinks yellow is the next..or maybe white one if it happens one day.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> 4 digits for you Horgh...
> 
> BGW9


I have an MS18, I think it has the same grade A BGW9 as the new D1 500s. But maybe not? It's still pretty strong.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> I have an MS18, I think it has the same grade A BGW9 as the new D1 500s. But maybe not? It's still pretty strong.


Sweet

The Scurfa lume is no slouch and a big improvement since the earlier days when I had a C1 powered Scurfa.

I'm not the authority here, but I think Paul said the new D1-500 series which I believe now includes the MS19 have upgraded lume.

I'm sure one of the folks with multiple Scurfa's can chime in


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Jollywatcher just gave me an idea for my new blue Scurfa. TY!
> 
> MS19 on perlon on a hot Fourth.


This one's for you T


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Sweet
> 
> The Scurfa lume is no slouch and a big improvement since the earlier days when I had a C1 powered Scurfa.
> 
> ...


The MS19 is derived from the D1 500's that were introduced earlier this year and have the new improved lume. The pre 500's had good lume but the 500's are brighter and longer lasting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Chocolate brown Barton.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I admit it, in the past when perusing the Dive Watch subforum, I scoffed at Scurfa Watches, without knowing anything about them. ("scoffed at Scurfa" - say that 10 times fast) Scurfa?? Who needs a Scurfa? (A: I do, apparently)

Once I checked out the website, I was intrigued. Great specs on the watches, and nice to know they've been proven in their natural environment.

Given that the Diver 1 at 40mm is smaller than I like for most any watch - but especially a diver, I gravitated toward something larger. So now I have this one incoming, with a bracelet. ;-) I like the size, the Miyota 9015, the ceramic bezel insert, and the BGW9 lume. (& it looks great, too!)

I have many divers, but don't have any with a matte grey dial. (did have an Oris Aquis with a sunray grey dial, but sold it). Should arrive by the end of the week! :-!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> I admit it, in the past when perusing the Dive Watch subforum, I scoffed at Scurfa Watches, without knowing anything about them. ("scoffed at Scurfa" - say that 10 times fast) Scurfa?? Who needs a Scurfa? (A: I do, apparently)
> 
> Once I checked out the website, I was intrigued. Great specs on the watches, and nice to know they've been proven in their natural environment.
> 
> ...


Good choice, it works best on bracelet IMHO. Enjoy, it's a great watch.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Good choice, it works best on bracelet IMHO. Enjoy, it's a great watch.
> View attachment 14298045


Yep.... still waiting.... it's gotta come back into stock soon!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Red PeeKay said:


> Yep.... still waiting.... it's gotta come back into stock soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


So I take it you already have the watch, just not the bracelet?

I noticed yesterday that the bracelets are listed as "out of stock" if you want to buy one separately. However, when I went to purchase this watch, the option was there to get the watch with just the rubber strap, or with the rubber strap AND the bracelet. So I'm getting the bracelet with it as I'm more of a bracelet guy.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

BD1 on a bracelet is Kool !


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> So I take it you already have the watch, just not the bracelet?
> 
> I noticed yesterday that the bracelets are listed as "out of stock" if you want to buy one separately. However, when I went to purchase this watch, the option was there to get the watch with just the rubber strap, or with the rubber strap AND the bracelet. So I'm getting the bracelet with it as I'm more of a bracelet guy.


Affirmative. Bracelet wasn't as option when I purchased the BD1. Am patiently waiting for them to come back into stock.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Picked this one to wear for a week's vacation with family. Aloha🍍🌞🌊🏊🏼

Enjoy your day:-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Picked this one to wear for a week's vacation with family. Aloha
> 
> Enjoy your day:-!
> 
> ...


Have a great time! Should be a perfect companion for the adventure.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Have a great time! Should be a perfect companion for the adventure.


Thanks B. Wife will be wearing my other Scurfa|>


----------



## danotheplumber (Sep 14, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me the difference between the M S series and the diver one ? Besides being limited edition? Thanks Dan


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

danotheplumber said:


> Can anyone please tell me the difference between the M S series and the diver one ? Besides being limited edition? Thanks Dan


Technical specs are the same.

The MS19 offers a fully indexed bezel vs D1 model only indexed to 15. 
The handset is also all white vs the D1 that is silver with white lume plots or whatever the colour way is.

Both models are ballin' though.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szydlowsky (Jul 12, 2019)

Really enjoy it


----------



## mrbw (Apr 5, 2019)

danotheplumber said:


> Can anyone please tell me the difference between the M S series and the diver one ? Besides being limited edition? Thanks Dan


As I can see.. bezel markings, back cover writing and bonus nato strap? SE still comes with matching rubber strap. Dont think there are any inside differences.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sold my MS18 few months ago and now I dont know which one to get to replace it. Do I play it safe and go MS19, I like the yellow the most but I have yellow retrospect and 2 yellow watches is an overkill hmmm. Love how these look on Erikas strap









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Tough call! There’s got to be less than 10 of the MS19s left now...

I do really like the “Original” yellow-hander... If I were to re-Scurf myself, I’d probably choose that one.

Good luck!


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Been going back and forth between the two blue models. Love a clean bezel but would really like a date option. I suppose there is no "perfect" watch so I need to pick whats more important. Date..or aesthetic. 

for the price I could get both but that seems redundant.


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> Better hurry, they seem to be selling fast. Someone posted the other day that I think 75 have sold already of 100.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's on its way!

Now i need to track down an MS18 to add to the collection


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine just landed!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I wonder if ms19 sold out, I just tried to pay for it twice and my order is not processing. I emailed Paul

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I wonder if ms19 sold out, I just tried to pay for it twice and my order is not processing. I emailed Paul
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Bummer !


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

TankCommander1554 said:


> View attachment 14303485
> 
> 
> Mine just landed!


Nice combo !


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

They are not sold out from ms19. 
There is or was an issue with paypal.
Waiting to hear from Scurfa when I can try again. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

10Swiss10 said:


> Been going back and forth between the two blue models. Love a clean bezel but would really like a date option. I suppose there is no "perfect" watch so I need to pick whats more important. Date..or aesthetic.
> 
> for the price I could get both but that seems redundant.


The blue yellow hander has date and clean bezel.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Bell Diver 1 just arrived today. 

My first Scurfa watch. Very impressed with what I got for the price. (I looked twice to make sure I didn't overlook a manual, but there was none, so I assume it doesn't come with one). Very nice looking, great size, very nice bracelet, well-done case, etc. Lume is very strong at least initially, will have to see how long it lasts. My only minor criticism is that the bezel action is a good bit tighter than it needs to be, but it's not a deal breaker. I haven't met a watch yet that's perfect. ;-)

The bracelet is outstanding, especially for the price!! (though it was a pain to size with those dang collars, at least until I figured out a trick to do it easily). It's got the right amount of chunkiness, looks fantastic, and is very comfortable. I have the rubber strap also, but will keep it on the bracelet for awhile. (just noticed that it does not have drilled lugs - too bad, as that makes strap changes much easier). The bracelet extender on the clasp is wonderful - all watches should have it, IMO. The crown screws down very smoothly, and I've had a number of Miyota 9015s so I'm confident the movement will be just fine. ;-)

Beautiful watch, fits like a dream. I'm finding that my sweet spot for divers is normally 43-45mm. Very happy with this purchase! :-! Thanks to this forum for bringing Scurfa watches to my attention, or I surely would never have found them.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great! Congrats!

Seems a perfect fit

My humble wrists are jealous


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> Bell Diver 1 just arrived today.
> 
> My first Scurfa watch..... I'm finding that my sweet spot for divers is normally 43-45mm......
> 
> View attachment 14304457


Great photos! Congrats on your new diver. I also like a big dive watch. That's a stunning looking watch.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> They are not sold out from ms19.
> There is or was an issue with paypal.
> Waiting to hear from Scurfa when I can try again.
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Had the same problem, still having issues as of this morning. Add item to basket, then it takes you to paypal and when you hit pay it says something like "This invoice has already been paid. For more information, please contact the merchant."


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> Had the same problem, still having issues as of this morning. Add item to basket, then it takes you to paypal and when you hit pay it says something like "This invoice has already been paid. For more information, please contact the merchant."


Yep that's what I was having. They told me yesterday that they would get back to me when they solve it with Paypal

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yep that's what I was having. They told me yesterday that they would get back to me when they solve it with Paypal
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Besides the website issues, which you'd think they'd want to resolve asap, I'm having decision issues deciding which to get. I'm leaning towards the D1-500 Blue because that aqua-blue isn't a color I have in my collection. The closest I have is a Vostok scuba dude which looks to be a similar blue. The MS19 is nice too, but that might be unavailable depending how many people are ready to pounce on the few remaining whenever the site get back up and running.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Fergfour said:


> Besides the website issues, which you'd think they'd want to resolve asap, I'm having decision issues deciding which to get. I'm leaning towards the D1-500 Blue because that aqua-blue isn't a color I have in my collection. The closest I have is a Vostok scuba dude which looks to be a similar blue. The MS19 is nice too, but that might be unavailable depending how many people are ready to pounce on the few remaining whenever the site get back up and running.


I think Paul is currently working and in saturation and may have difficulty himself in getting things sorted or communicating with the outside world. He'll get it sorted as soon as he can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Aloha part 2.

Scurfa's 2 arm gmt model(s)😃. Honululu and Toronto time👍🏽🖖🏽

Happy Saturday folks.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Got the word from Scurfa, the paypal issues are resolved. Tough decision between the M.S.19 and the D1-500 Blue (yellow hands) but I went M.S.19 while I still had the chance. Alison at Scurfa told me there are 3 remaining. Figure the D1-500 Blue will be easier to pick up down the road.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Tough call between the white hands and the black hands - I am very much enjoying the white hands! I also noticed the Lume is awesome...I was just walking in from my truck and as soon as I got inside, my watch looked like a cool blue flame.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Went with the classic all blue. Gonna miss a date, especially with quartz movement, but I like the clean bezel and hands better. Guess there isn't a perfect watch. And hey, for the price no reason not to pick another one up down the line 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

10Swiss10 said:


> Went with the classic all blue. Gonna miss a date, especially with quartz movement, but I like the clean bezel and hands better. Guess there isn't a perfect watch. And hey, for the price no reason not to pick another one up down the line
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a owner of several, it's just a matter of time & the more time spent on this forum will ensure that ! Enjoy ! Pics please !


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Aloha b-). Day 3.

Happy Monday, Scurfers


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Any updates on the D1 Silicon? 

If you're somewhere on the bottom of the North Sea, it can wait until you're topside again.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Has anyone had to replace the battery on one of these? Is it doable? I mean as long as you get the seal back in an the case back tight I am assuming this wouldn't be an issue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

scillis said:


> Has anyone had to replace the battery on one of these? Is it doable? I mean as long as you get the seal back in an the case back tight I am assuming this wouldn't be an issue


Of course it's doable, just like any quartz watch which will eventually need a battery change. While you're in there you can grease up the gaskets for good measure.

p.s. my MS19 is scheduled to arrive tomorrow!!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Had to stop wearing bracelets because of the heat! I've been flipping between the black rubber & an Erica's MN for the summer. Both are extremely comfortable, and both look great. One of these days I'm going to have to track down a MS18


----------



## Jagamov (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi, I’m new here.

Thanks to this website, I’ve discovered this brand. I’m about to pull the trigger on a black Diver One as I’m partial to diving watches and this seems like a great value for what it offers. I would like an automatic, but not sure about the gray face.

I’d assume this is a good quartz movement and I see it has a sapphire crystal...anything else I need to know?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jagamov said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> Thanks to this website, I've discovered this brand. I'm about to pull the trigger on a black Diver One as I'm partial to diving watches and this seems like a great value for what it offers. I would like an automatic, but not sure about the gray face.
> 
> ...


It's well built and Paul put a lot of thought into the design and development of the watch.

For the price it is an amazing value for the package.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Off the rubber and onto the gray nato

Anyone have a bracelet recommendation for these?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

smkader said:


> Had to stop wearing bracelets because of the heat! I've been flipping between the black rubber & an Erica's MN for the summer. Both are extremely comfortable, and both look great. One of these days I'm going to have to track down a MS18


What bracelet have you been using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

#97/100 arrived today, some quick pics

































My first Scurfa and I'm extremely happy with it. Was a little concerned with the thickness before I received it but now that it's on the wrist it's totally fine. It's a great overall size for me personally, the bezel lines up perfect, the lume is wonderful. Wow. I regret not supporting Scurfa sooner.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> #97/100 arrived today, some quick pics
> 
> My first Scurfa and I'm extremely happy with it. Was a little concerned with the thickness before I received it but now that it's on the wrist it's totally fine. It's a great overall size for me personally, the bezel lines up perfect, the lume is wonderful. Wow. I regret not supporting Scurfa sooner.


Great pics, really make me wish I ordered an MS-19 when I had the chance! Hopefully one pops up for sale used before my beach vacation next month...


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

10Swiss10 said:


> What bracelet have you been using?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh sorry for the confusion. I've worn a Tudor Black Bay 36 for about 4 months straight, that's the bracelet I was referring to.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

We need that okurrr chick to say Scrrrfa

#98 Checking in. 
Was secretly hoping for 100 but glad I got in on time.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Decided to throw a leather strap on today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

TankCommander1554 said:


> Decided to throw a leather strap on today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're interested in selling the MS 18 let a brother know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm new to the Scurfa game and have a few questions from those who have followed them for a while.
Historically, if they've sold out of a non-limited model, do they make another batch? If so are we talking a few months? Or do they move on to something new? 
Have there been any rumors of an orange D-1?
On the website there's a blurb about diving in the North Sea with a team of three: Diver 1, diver 2, and the bellman. Seeing as there's the Bell diver auto and the D-1, can we assume there'll be a "D-2" model at some point?


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

_Admin Note: 8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._

Today's fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (Jul 10, 2018)

TankCommander1554 said:


> Decided to throw a leather strap on today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

stevie g said:


> Snap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! MS18? The light makes mine look like the MS18, but it's really a MS19.


----------



## stevie g (Jul 10, 2018)

TankCommander1554 said:


> Sweet! MS18? The light makes mine look like the MS18, but it's really a MS19.


Nice. I'm gutted I missed out on the MS19, maybe I'll be able to pick one up second hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14320249


This watch with an automatic movement would cause me to take my eye off the CWC SBS auto, no date. It is one nice piece.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

My Scurfa on the beach in Sunderland, where Scurfa is based.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagamov (Jul 17, 2019)

Ok, so anyone have trouble deciding on the black dial, steel hands, vs the black dial, yellow hands w/ date?

I really think I like the yellow hands, but I’m typically a no date guy if it’s a choice. When I bought my a Sub, choices were plentiful (even the LV was available) and the sales guy was surprised when I chose the no date model. I love the clean dial and am a big Bond fan. I wanted one the minute I saw Connery wearing it. 

I’ve never really shared my watch fascination with too many people, so I’m glad I found this place.

Anyway, thanks everyone.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I've only had my Bell Diver 1 for a short time, but I'm impressed with this watch! The bracelet is quite nice, and the grey dial is very unique. And I think the sapphire crystal is somewhat domed. It's a looker!! :-!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> This watch with an automatic movement would cause me to take my eye off the CWC SBS auto, no date. It is one nice piece.


I have a similar problem with the CWC; good looking, but way overpriced.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jagamov said:


> Ok, so anyone have trouble deciding on the black dial, steel hands, vs the black dial, yellow hands w/ date?
> 
> I really think I like the yellow hands, but I'm typically a no date guy if it's a choice. When I bought my a Sub, choices were plentiful (even the LV was available) and the sales guy was surprised when I chose the no date model. I love the clean dial and am a big Bond fan. I wanted one the minute I saw Connery wearing it.
> 
> ...


Me too. I already have the yellow dial and the PVD with orange hands, but I keep getting drawn to the brushed steel hand no-date. Makes no logical sense but _we wants it!_


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Well the brushed hands are VERY nice (blue here though).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

D1 300 at the beach.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Me too. I already have the yellow dial and the PVD with orange hands, but I keep getting drawn to the brushed steel hand no-date. Makes no logical sense but _we wants it!_


If it makes you happy, go for it ! You can't go wrong b-)


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Beach day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Very kool indeed !


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## TheSecondHand (Oct 12, 2017)

Gutted to see the Diver 1 D513RD Blue has sold out. Will there be any more?

Choice is now between the D1-500 ND713 Blue or the ND713RD. Decisions decisions! Maybe both?


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

TheSecondHand said:


> Gutted to see the Diver 1 D513RD Blue has sold out. Will there be any more?
> 
> Choice is now between the D1-500 ND713 Blue or the ND713RD. Decisions decisions! Maybe both?


Paul has stated via Instagram that there will be no further D513RD Blue's as it was a Limited Edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSecondHand (Oct 12, 2017)

Nodrog70 said:


> Paul has stated via Instagram that there will be no further D513RD Blue's as it was a Limited Edition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I saw this about a minute after I posted on here. Damn.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

TheSecondHand said:


> Yes I saw this about a minute after I posted on here. Damn.


Not to rub it in or anything ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSecondHand (Oct 12, 2017)

Nodrog70 said:


> Not to rub it in or anything ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, is there any need?

Looks great mate


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

What about the blue with yellow hands?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

You guys are going to pull me back in with all these photos... looking great, all!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

My first Scurfa arrived yesterday. Very, very nice.


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

Lucky with one of the last MS19's


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Heliox said:


> Lucky with one of the last MS19's
> View attachment 14335243


What bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

It's the Gallox Milanese (in Brushed steel) from Watchgecko. Good discount atm!


----------



## cjkent555 (Jun 3, 2019)

Will the yellow be available again?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Reddington (Sep 22, 2016)

In about 4 months.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Late to the thread, and to the brand. The watches look great, if anyone has a yellow dial and wants to flip it let me know, please.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodrog70 said:


> Not to rub it in or anything ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's one of my fave of the various DiverOne models


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Just got mine a few days ago and am very pleased. I was going to buy a Scurfa last year but ended up buying the Ralf Tech from Paul's personal collection. Now I have this to accompany it.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

bjjkk said:


> Late to the thread, and to the brand. The watches look great, if anyone has a yellow dial and wants to flip it let me know, please.


Get in line


----------



## cjkent555 (Jun 3, 2019)

Fergfour said:


> Get in line


I'm totally in hate with quartz but I love the look!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vagabondJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

Has anyone ever thought to themselves that the Scurfa watches might look the slightest bit better if the case brushing was horizontal rather then vertical? Just wondering really.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

In for a swim today, N 42° 6' 57", W 70° 40'...


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Pre-installation. If all goes well I've got a new travel watch

Sent via Fax


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

...and closing the day trying out a new elastic type strap...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

vagabondJoe said:


> Has anyone ever thought to themselves that the Scurfa watches might look the slightest bit better of the case brushing was horizontal rather then vertical? Just wondering really.


Yup. I agree with that.



















Vertical brushing is undoubtably a tool watch aesthetic but I do find it makes a watch just look a bit more rough and unfinished.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Loving my MS-19, but it's been a while since I've owned a quartz watch.... Is the seconds hand supposed to hit then minute markers exactly as it makes its way around? Just curious...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cdonald said:


> Loving my MS-19, but it's been a while since I've owned a quartz watch.... Is the seconds hand supposed to hit then minute markers exactly as it makes its way around? Just curious...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


It's definitely not unusual for Quartz watches and even on more expensive ones.


----------



## Mr. Reddington (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks good jollywatcher! Mine arrives on Monday. I like the blue rubber strap you have on it. It's a nice combination!


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

cdonald said:


> Loving my MS-19, but it's been a while since I've owned a quartz watch.... Is the seconds hand supposed to hit then minute markers exactly as it makes its way around? Just curious...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


On some Quartz watches the seconds hand is slightly off the markers, and many times only off on some specific markers.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Still loving this one


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

I've been a bit naughty this year and I blame Paul ;-)


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

cdonald said:


> Loving my MS-19, but it's been a while since I've owned a quartz watch.... Is the seconds hand supposed to hit then minute markers exactly as it makes its way around? Just curious...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


It's annoying. You would think in this day and age one could get the second hand to hit the mark exactly. When purchasing a quartz I ask the seller to pick one out where the second hand is hitting the second. It drives me nuts if it doesn't.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

Red PeeKay said:


> It's annoying. You would think in this day and age one could get the second hand to hit the mark exactly. When purchasing a quartz I ask the seller to pick one out where the second hand is hitting the second. It drives me nuts if it doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


+1. Also, It's more a Dial placement issue than the movement, which comes down to QC.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

BurninTheDayAway said:


> Pre-installation. If all goes well I've got a new travel watch
> 
> Sent via Fax


Did this work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

cdonald said:


> Loving my MS-19, but it's been a while since I've owned a quartz watch.... Is the seconds hand supposed to hit then minute markers exactly as it makes its way around? Just curious...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Here's a copy / paste from another thread from a few years ago.

........


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

scillis said:


> Did this work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Beautifully. And it really wasn't too difficult. For those interested in trying something similar I used a sloped ceramic bezel insert for an SKX007

Sent via Fax


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

BurninTheDayAway said:


> Beautifully. And it really wasn't too difficult. For those interested in trying something similar I used a sloped ceramic bezel insert for an SKX007
> 
> Sent via Fax


Any tips for popping off the bezel? I imagine the insert is just double sided tape holding it in place.


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

smkader said:


> Any tips for popping off the bezel? I imagine the insert is just double sided tape holding it in place.







Here's the video guide I used. Pretty straightforward, just takes a steady hand and a little patience

Sent via Fax


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

BurninTheDayAway said:


> Here's the video guide I used. Pretty straightforward, just takes a steady hand and a little patience
> 
> Sent via Fax


Ahh ok. I've done a couple SKX's. Wasn't sure if it was the same. Thank you!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sunday morning with the Scurfa MS19


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

I would just like to say since the inception of the this thread, I've become the owner of a BD1 & 6 D1's ! I like them all & rotate between them daily, all are are on Clover or RedRock canvas straps as well as a couple of C&B Chevrons.

Thanks for you inspiration ! Now if only the bracelets for the D1 would become available ?


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

CV50 said:


> I would just like to say since the inception of the this thread, I've become the owner of a BD1 & 6 D1's ! I like them all & rotate between them daily, all are are on Clover or RedRock canvas straps as well as a couple of C&B Chevrons.
> 
> Thanks for you inspiration ! Now if only the bracelets for the D1 would become available ?


Which is your favorite D1 color as I am having a hard time deciding on one color for my first purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

scillis said:


> Which is your favorite D1 color as I am having a hard time deciding on one color for my first purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An is it worth it to get the d1-500? Or get a d1-300?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I like the blue with yellow hands best. 

I would say get the upgrade 500. It has a longer battery life. 
Although the 300 is nothing to scoff at if you can get a deal or better price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

scillis said:


> Which is your favorite D1 color as I am having a hard time deciding on one color for my first purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't really have a favorite mainly because a simple strap change can change the look ! I have both the 300 & 500


----------



## Szydlowsky (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Still can't get over my MS19


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

A little blurry but looks good on swick










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I lucked out getting one of these on the sales forum; looks even better in person.


Arrived yesterday, time to pick a strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mattcantwin said:


> I lucked out getting one of these on the sales forum; looks even better in person.
> 
> Arrived yesterday, time to pick a strap.


Right on

I can't wait to get mine on again soon for some summer fun


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Starting out with a Haveston strap.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mattcantwin and JollyW

Excellent strap pairings gents


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Has there been any update on the forthcoming bracelet? Last I heard from this thread was 'end of July'.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Grendeline said:


> Has there been any update on the forthcoming bracelet? Last I heard from this thread was 'end of July'.


I checked with Paul last week when he was on the dive ship. He said he is hopeful bracelets will be available before too long. In the meantime, let's enjoy our Scurfa Diver One watches!


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

gaopa said:


> I checked with Paul last week when he was on the dive ship. He said he is hopeful bracelets will be available before too long. In the meantime, let's enjoy our Scurfa Diver One watches!


Fantastic. My problem is that I don't own a Scurfa yet.  I'm trying to decide what I want. And this one probably won't be my only one.

I want a fun weekender/beater watch that can replace my inaccurate SKX007. I want to throw it on a bunch of straps and have fun with it. I'm trying to decide between the Blue w/Yellow hands (which I think looks amazing, but definitely very 'Summery' and has limited strap choices), the Original (black with yellow hands), which can be fun, or the more traditional Black with the stainless hands. This one has the most strap options because of the lack of color, but it's also the least 'fun' stock.

Paralysis by choice, let me tell you.

I'm thinking of ordering one of the black ones and then getting the blue/yellow one later (maybe in the spring?) or just ordering both now!

But if the bracelet was coming within a week or so, I'd rather not order ASAP to save a bit on shipping costs.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's #ScurfaSunday with the green D1-500


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's #ScurfaSunday with the green D1-500


Isn't every Sunday #ScurfaSunday...? :-!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

New pickup!! Took 3 days from the UK to Malaysia. This is such an awesome watch! Should have pulled the trigger much more earlier.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hanif.rayney said:


> New pickup!! Took 3 days from the UK to Malaysia. This is such an awesome watch! Should have pulled the trigger much more earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats  they are awesome, aren't they. 
Great value, quality diver no doubt

I like that strap


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

I have been eyeing them for quite some time. It being quartz and the unavailability of bracelet has always stopped me.

A while ago, I really wanted a PVD watch and I got a Orient Ray Raven ii instead. That watch is gone now.

Glad I got this one this time around.

I can say that there's not many out there better at this price range! The build quality is superb, and I love the matte finishing. The proportions of the case is just right. The crown screws in smoothly with a solid feel.

I can live without a bracelet for now. But will Paul release pvd bracelets?


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

hanif.rayney said:


> I have been eyeing them for quite some time. It being quartz and the unavailability of bracelet has always stopped me.
> 
> A while ago, I really wanted a PVD watch and I got a Orient Ray Raven ii instead. That watch is gone now.
> 
> ...


Bracelet should arrive in a short amount of time. We've all been very patiently waiting for it, but it will be worth the wait in the end.

The rubber strap is very good. The watch is built like a tank, i really love it!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

hanif.rayney said:


> will Paul release pvd bracelets?


I asked the man himself a while ago; he say yes.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> I asked the man himself a while ago; he say yes.
> 
> View attachment 14384313


That would be awesome! Now i'm seriously doubting which D1-500 to add to the collection....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> I asked the man himself a while ago; he say yes.
> 
> View attachment 14384313


I should have waited then? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

This thing is a strap monster.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

YES ! Yes they are !


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

So far +1 sec over nearly two months. Not bad..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

hanif.rayney said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Really like the PVD and those orange outline hands!

I'm very close to pulling the trigger on one of these but for a couple of niggles;
The increased thickness over the 300m versions; 0.4mm doesn't sound like much but I really notice it, and, the distortion off the crystal.









I have 3 Scurfa D1's of which the MS18 is most commonly worn. Though I prefer the blue of the MS19 and its lume, I rarely wear it simply due to not liking the way it sits on my wrist and may end up flipping it 😞

MS19
















MS18
View attachment 14385829


All said though, I do appreciate that any Scurfa is exceptional value, and respect that Paul has designed it to his tastes.

I do like that PVD though.....doh!!!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> The increased thickness over the 300m versions; 4mm doesn't sound like much but I really notice it...


The difference is 0.4mm.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Jasper110 said:
> 
> 
> > The increased thickness over the 300m versions; 4mm doesn't sound like much but I really notice it...
> ...


Typo. Now corrected.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Grendeline said:


> Fantastic. My problem is that I don't own a Scurfa yet.  I'm trying to decide what I want. And this one probably won't be my only one.
> 
> I want a fun weekender/beater watch that can replace my inaccurate SKX007. I want to throw it on a bunch of straps and have fun with it. I'm trying to decide between the Blue w/Yellow hands (which I think looks amazing, but definitely very 'Summery' and has limited strap choices), the Original (black with yellow hands), which can be fun, or the more traditional Black with the stainless hands. This one has the most strap options because of the lack of color, but it's also the least 'fun' stock.
> 
> ...


I couldn't wait and I ordered one Sunday evening. It should be here this Wednesday, which is a fantastic shipping speed! Which did I order? Let's wait and find out!


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

hanif.rayney said:


>


This is really making me like PVD. I've been worried that the PVD is more likely to scratch off and show the regular steel underneath. Does anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I would have preferred DLC myself but I'll take what I can get. My watches don't usually see much dangerous action anyway, scratches are few and far between.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

My pvd hasn't picked up a mark. Don't worry









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Couldn't resist any longer. Since i sold my D1-500 Original, now pulled the trigger on a black D1-500 ND713. Love the timeless look of it.

Now we wait untill the watch arrives and the bracelets will be available!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Congrats !


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Why do I never wear this watch even though I really like it???


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Couldn't resist any longer. Since i sold my D1-500 Original, now pulled the trigger on a black D1-500 ND713. Love the timeless look of it.
> 
> Now we wait untill the watch arrives and the bracelets will be available!


Why did you sell your first one?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

tiki5698 said:


> Why do I never wear this watch even though I really like it???
> 
> View attachment 14387649


Only you can answer this. Two other yellows were listed and sold in the sales forum this week...


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

tiki5698 said:


> Why do I never wear this watch even though I really like it???
> 
> View attachment 14387649


It's amazing, just needs the bracelet !


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Don't know actually. I wasn't used to the size i guess and in combination with the yellow hands... But now it's gone, i'm really missing it!
So went for a no date, straight forward stainless steel with black watch, what could go wrong?


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Don't know actually. I wasn't used to the size i guess and in combination with the yellow hands... But now it's gone, i'm really missing it!
> So went for a no date, straight forward stainless steel with black watch, what could go wrong?


The black dial w/ stainless hands and no-date seems like it can be a really classy watch that will fit in almost everywhere. I kinda want one myself, but I decided to go a bit more 'sporty'. Luckily the Scurfas are cheap enough to have more than one. Mine arrives today!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Grendeline said:


> The black dial w/ stainless hands and no-date seems like it can be a really classy watch that will fit in almost everywhere. I kinda want one myself, but I decided to go a bit more 'sporty'. Luckily the Scurfas are cheap enough to have more than one. Mine arrives today!


Exactly. The build quality is outstanding and when you see the price, you may think they're making a joke. Paul & Alison are really nice people, when you have a question, you'll get an answer.

Definitely not the last Scurfa diver for me!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

tiki5698 said:


> Why do I never wear this watch even though I really like it???


I love the watch too, but yellow just isn't for everyone. I bought it and had to part with it. There's nothing wrong with the watch and it's design is executed perfectly, particularly with the silver bezel, but yellow just didn't wear well _on me through my eyes_.

But doesn't it look great on everyone else. :-!

RD


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> I love the watch too, but yellow just isn't for everyone. I bought it and had to part with it. There's nothing wrong with the watch and it's design is executed perfectly, particularly with the silver bezel, but yellow just didn't wear well _on me through my eyes_.
> 
> But doesn't it look great on everyone else. :-!
> 
> RD


True. It's hard to know how things will shake out in real life.

Luckily and surprisingly for me it went the opposite way and I found I liked and could wear the yellow more often than I expected.

I suppose it's all about our own personal tastes and eye. That's one of the fun things about this hobby. There are lots of watches I enjoy and appreciate on other people's wrists as I know they wouldn't work for me, but every now and then you get a surprise! 

I kind of hope I can find and pull off a bright turquoise dial (think doxa or Aquadive) but I also I am not sure how much I would love it on the wrist. Part of the appeal of the scurfa yellow is the price point. If it was a yellow dial for say $500 I may not like it as much oddly. For me I seem to want watches to be more versatile at a higher price point so they get worn more.

bright turquoise blue scurfa with same black highlights and silver beZel as the yellow...?!?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine is supposed to arrive Thursday evening. I hope it looks good on me! Lol

I heard about an orange option but a light blue or something might be interesting too!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Yellow D1 is one of my favorites & more so when the bracelets come out !


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

CV50 said:


> Yellow D1 is one of my favorites & more so when the bracelets come out !


Bracelets will come, it'll definitely be worth the wait!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Bracelets will come, it'll definitely be worth the wait!


I couldn't wait any more, so I bought a watch without. But the shipment was only 3 days, so I can get another shipment pretty easily. Does Scurfa have a rewards program? lol.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Grendeline said:


> I couldn't wait and I ordered one Sunday evening. It should be here this Wednesday, which is a fantastic shipping speed! Which did I order? Let's wait and find out!


It came in!

I ended up choosing the D1 Original. I bought this watch as a weekender/adventure watch. A watch to take with me auto racing, camping, volunteering, yard stuff, working on the cars, etc. I can just 'grab and go' with it and the yellow hands give it a sense of sportiness that is missing from my 'nicer' watches.

The rubber strap is really comfortable, but I'm going to want to try some other options. Maybe a Bond 2-piece NATO or similar. I had one on my SKX and I loved it. I like 2-piece straps because dive watches are typically thick enough without the extra nylon under the watch. I do wish the watch a bit thinner. But then I probably wouldn't have a 500m rated watch.

I may have to find myself an MS19. I like the white hands and the fully marked bezel. Even the blue/yellow hands and a couple others are on my list.

In the past couple hours I'm having a blast with it.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

It looks good on a Nato too!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Grendeline said:


> It came in!
> 
> I ended up choosing the D1 Original. I bought this watch as a weekender/adventure watch. A watch to take with me auto racing, camping, volunteering, yard stuff, working on the cars, etc. I can just 'grab and go' with it and the yellow hands give it a sense of sportiness that is missing from my 'nicer' watches.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Enjoy it 

I agree with you, I seldom wear a pass under strap on a diver unless both the strap and watch are pretty thin.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Well... This was unexpected. Alison told me, my watch would be shipped out today, but DHL was already on my doorstep!! Quite a nice surprise.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

AlexxvD said:


> Well... This was unexpected. Alison told me, my watch would be shipped out today, but DHL was already on my doorstep!! Quite a nice surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very clean dial!
If accuracy is anything to go by, mines been +-0 s/d for the past 3 months, having no date probably means you won't be touching the crown much at all!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Shrek2 said:


> Very clean dial!
> If accuracy is anything to go by, mines been +-0 s/d for the past 3 months, having no date probably means you won't be touching the crown much at all!


Exactly. I set it to my phone just now, and will look into the accuracy. I love this one! Can't wait for the bracelet to get released!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations.

Hard to beat a classic black diver. That is a watch that could be worn through anything all the time.

Enjoy


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Hard to beat a classic black diver. That is a watch that could be worn through anything all the time.
> 
> Enjoy


Thankyou!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

At the local fair









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The Yellow just arrived! I love it of course.

















Maybe it's just me but the strap on this one feels slightly more supple than the strap on my MS19.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> The Yellow just arrived! I love it of course.
> 
> View attachment 14392705
> 
> ...


Knew you would ! Congrats !


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

CV50 said:


> Knew you would ! Congrats !


So now the question to myself is, can I be content for a while with just the Yellow and MS19? The reasonable side of me says I should be. The nut case in me says just get all the Scurfas, sigh.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> So now the question to myself is, can I be content for a while with just the Yellow and MS19? The reasonable side of me says I should be. The nut case in me says just get all the Scurfas, sigh.


Those would be my two choices


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14394277


This is the sixth thread in the same forum on which this photo has appeared. Yikes.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> At the local fair


The watch looks great! And I really like this pic!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

PeteJ said:


> This is the sixth thread in the same forum on which this photo has appeared. Yikes.


Can't you just like the watch..? Isn't that what we're here for?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

AlexxvD said:


> At the local fair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a fleet of Scurfas, a mix of D1 300's and 500's. I was missing the classic black sub so I have recently received a Black D1 513ND to finish off the fleet; my last one... until Paul issues another "must have" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Nodrog70 said:


> I have a fleet of Scurfas, a mix of D1 300's and 500's. I was missing the classic black sub so I have recently received a Black D1 513ND to finish off the fleet; my last one... until Paul issues another "must have"
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about a pic of the group?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Nodrog70 said:


> I have a fleet of Scurfas, a mix of D1 300's and 500's. I was missing the classic black sub so I have recently received a Black D1 513ND to finish off the fleet; my last one... until Paul issues another "must have"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my second D1-500 after selling my first one. I don't know, what kind of watches Paul and Alison will be coming up with, but i'm afraid my wallet won't like it .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

PeteJ said:


> This is the sixth thread in the same forum on which this photo has appeared. Yikes.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Fergfour said:


> How about a pic of the group?


I'll see what I can do...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Nodrog70 said:


> I'll see what I can do...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











However today and I'm resting them all and put on this one... just because it's Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa yellow  getting locked in early for the weekend


----------



## Mr. Reddington (Sep 22, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Hard to beat a classic black diver. That is a watch that could be worn through anything all the time.
> 
> Enjoy


This ^^^

I'm really glad I went with classic black. Mine arrived just in time for vacation b-)


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

ARTSUMO said:


> This ^^^
> 
> I'm really glad I went with classic black. Mine arrived just in time for vacation b-)
> 
> View attachment 14396229


It is really nice indeed! This watch can handle everything: From a nice dinner to working on the north sea floor!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Quick pic of my six.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Nodrog70 said:


> I'll see what I can do...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Black D1 ND513, Black PVD D1, Blue D1 ND513RD, M.S.19 and Yellow D1-500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I think my next will be the Black PVD with orange hands then I'll be content. That'd make a nice trio and give me enough variety to choose from on any given day.


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Next will be the yellow when it is available again (but a white or orange dial could change this).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

stoltp said:


> Next will be the yellow when it is available again (but a white or orange dial could change this).
> 
> View attachment 14397947
> 
> ...


What straps are those?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

From iwantastrap.com. Sailcloth (but not really, I am a sailor) v1. To me, the best strap I have found. Perfect when it is warm and when it is wet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

stoltp said:


> From iwantastrap.com. Sailcloth (but not really, I am a sailor) v1. To me, the best strap I have found. Perfect when it is warm and when it is wet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Only thing i did, was walk from the outside, back inside and the lume is like a torch! I love it!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

This thread ia suddenly flooded with nice pictures. And I love it!! Keep the pictures coming guys!

My PVD on a green military Nato.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

hanif.rayney said:


> This thread ia suddenly flooded with nice pictures. And I love it!! Keep the pictures coming guys!
> 
> My PVD on a green military Nato.
> 
> ...


Great combo, PVD with the green strap looks excellent!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

This looks a lot better on a standard black NATO than I ever thought it could.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Out running errands...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike8 said:


> Out running errands...
> 
> View attachment 14400827


Great look with that strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> I think my next will be the Black PVD with orange hands then I'll be content. That'd make a nice trio and give me enough variety to choose from on any given day.
> 
> View attachment 14397117


I have a bunch of DiverOne watches of different generations, and I think these two are the best duo. If I had to pick two, it's be the yellow one first ( a surprise to me ) and the MS19.

Note my wife's watch broke and she stole my green D1 meany  I may never get it back.

Next i want to see a nice orange LE D1-500


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Got my heart set on the yellow D1. Hope I can snag one off the sale forum eventually.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yellow beat out the ms19 for me


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Yellow beat out the ms19 for me


I'm not a huge fan of the yellow Diver One for myself. But, man, you guys are doing to a good job of swaying me otherwise.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Grendeline said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the yellow Diver One for myself. But, man, you guys are doing to a good job of swaying me otherwise.


Oh it's sneaky good and oddly compelling...this is coming from a guy who loves matte black and dark blue dials. I was dead set in the dark blue MS19 and then...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Someone at the office just commented on my watch today, which has maybe happened 3-4 times in 16 years. I happen to be wearing my yellow Scurfa.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

On a slim seatbelt nato.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Vintage Bond Nato 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Kicking myself for not getting the date. Rotating between my scurfa and a watch with the date has be confused every time I wear it. Still fun though and for the price I might just invest in the black dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Was just on instagram and Paul mentioned that the bracelet could be on sale early September!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Shrek2 said:


> Was just on instagram and Paul mentioned that the bracelet could be on sale early September!


The date he's been given is september 1st.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

boatswain said:


>


I am stalking you and your amazing photos !


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Shrek2 said:


> Was just on instagram and Paul mentioned that the bracelet could be on sale early September!


Link? I follow ScurfaWatches on IG and I didn't see it.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Grendeline said:


> Link? I follow ScurfaWatches on IG and I didn't see it.


I asked Paul, via instagram, what date he could give, that was september 1st!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> I asked Paul, via instagram, what date he could give, that was september 1st!


Cool beans!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I was planning on buying a 3rd D1 but I guess I'll put that off until I see these bracelets. Wouldn't want them to sell out and have to wait months for another batch..


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> I was planning on buying a 3rd D1 but I guess I'll put that off until I see these bracelets. Wouldn't want them to sell out and have to wait months for another batch..


For sure, I hope Paul ordered enough ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Such a great summer watch; cheerful if you know what I mean.

















I'm tempted to try the Black no-date as the yin to this ones yang. D1-500 or 300 though, that's the question.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'm tempted to try the Black no-date as the yin to this ones yang. D1-500 or 300 though, that's the question.


I had the same question and eventually bought the 300. Still no regrets. I like the slightly slimmer case. But if you prefer a longer battery life, then get the D-1 500.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> I had the same question and eventually bought the 300. Still no regrets. I like the slightly slimmer case. But if you prefer a longer battery life, then get the D-1 500.


Isn't the 500 like 0.4mm thicker than the 300? Can you really tell the difference in person?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Grendeline said:


> Isn't the 500 like 0.4mm thicker than the 300? Can you really tell the difference in person?


Yes, it feels thinner on my wrist when I switch to the 300. YMMV.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14413953


Nice.

It looks surprisingly good on a light strap.


----------



## Olivercd (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone else play fantasy Scurfa designs?? This is what I would LOVE Paul to produce!

I have borrowed your lovely pic Snaggletooth... hope that is OK.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

double post


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Olivercd said:


> Does anyone else play fantasy Scurfa designs?? This is what I would LOVE Paul to produce!
> 
> I have borrowed your lovely pic Snaggletooth... hope that is OK.


Try a black gloss bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Try a black gloss bezel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Paul, don't tempt us !

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The orange dial Diver One is still a work in progress, it’s missed the next run we have coming in November so plenty of time to get it bang on for next year


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

scurfa said:


> It's missed the next run we have coming in November so plenty of time to get it bang on for next year


Any new color combos in this November "next run" Paul or is it just to replenish existing stock?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes a gray dial model, we got a lot of requests for the yellow dial in a black PVD case so just made the order with that, a more brushed and polished gloss black dial model with a date, (I cannot wait to see this one) this was another by popular demand style


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Yes a gray dial model, we got a lot of requests for the yellow dial in a black PVD case so just made the order with that, a more brushed and polished gloss black dial model with a date, (I cannot wait to see this one) this was another by popular demand style
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my. I think if i'm telling this to my bank account, it starts yelling at me .

All kidding aside, great to hear new watches are in the works, really curious to see what's coming.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

aussietanker said:


> Any new color combos in this November "next run" Paul or is it just to replenish existing stock?


Forgot to quote, see below!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Gonna need another watch box !!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Yes a gray dial model, we got a lot of requests for the yellow dial in a black PVD case so just made the order with that, a more brushed and polished gloss black dial model with a date, (I cannot wait to see this one) this was another by popular demand style


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Yes a gray dial model, we got a lot of requests for the yellow dial in a black PVD case so just made the order with that, a more brushed and polished gloss black dial model with a date, (I cannot wait to see this one) this was another by popular demand style
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excited about the colour lineup.

Paul can you speak to the grey remaining in the quartz series? Or are you considering a 40mm version of the BD1?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gloss black and grey sound like excellent options for the D1-500

Sweet.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

I can't wait to get a bracelet for this one!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Excited about the colour lineup.
> 
> Paul can you speak to the grey remaining in the quartz series? Or are you considering a 40mm version of the BD1?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops I meant to say silver! Grey is for later sorry 
MS19 on it's holiday 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Gloss black and grey sound like excellent options for the D1-500
> 
> Sweet.


Sorry it's not grey yet, it's silver, I'll post some artist drawings when I get home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

When might these new models being mentioned be up for sale?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> When might these new models being mentioned be up for sale?


November (ish)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Grey dial would be awesome !!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Silver / silver on bracelet sounds fantastic! Though It's the gloss black dial with polish / brushing w date on the new fancy bracelet that sounds the most striking of all. 

I'm hoping you did have to buy an exorbitant cache of bracelets (if I've followed the commentary) so when future editions of watches arrive, the bracelets will be there to accommodate. 

Nice to see you've surfaced again, and on holiday to boot! Enjoy! :-!

RD


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Gloss black and grey sound like excellent options for the D1-500
> 
> Sweet.


I agree! and the yellow with black PVD also a great color combo


----------



## pitmonster (Apr 27, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Yes a gray dial model, we got a lot of requests for the yellow dial in a black PVD case so just made the order with that, a more brushed and polished gloss black dial model with a date, (I cannot wait to see this one) this was another by popular demand style


Hi Paul,

It's great that there are new colours etc coming out, but do you know if every colour will be available with both a date and non-date option? That would be really great, although I understand that it complicates things at your end.

Some of us genuinely need a date on our watches, and while the ND models are very fashionable right now and have a strong following, for people like me no date means no sale.

The lack of a date is why I never bought that Rolex Daytona... ;-)


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes the three new versions of the D1-500’s have a date, the black dial model with the brushed and polished finish has the date so the ND713 black in brushed will stay the the same, this gives a bit of change between the two black dial models.

The yellow dial model in black has the date and the silver brushed dial with electric blue hands model also has a date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

pitmonster said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> It's great that there are new colours etc coming out, but do you know if every colour will be available with both a date and non-date option? That would be really great, although I understand that it complicates things at your end.
> 
> ...


See above forgot to quote again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Yes the three new versions of the D1-500's have a date, the black dial model with the brushed and polished finish has the date so the ND713 black in brushed will stay the the same, this gives a bit of change between the two black dial models.
> The yellow dial model in black has the date and the silver brushed dial with electric blue hands model also has a date.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's it, I'm cutting myself off from further purchases until these new models are available. Brushed silver dial with electric blue hands sounds beautiful!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> That's it, I'm cutting myself off from further purchases until these new models are available. Brushed silver dial with electric blue hands sounds beautiful!


That's all good & well, but I'm sure it's always going to be there in the back of your mind !


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Yes the three new versions of the D1-500's have a date, the black dial model with the brushed and polished finish has the date so the ND713 black in brushed will stay the the same, this gives a bit of change between the two black dial models.
> 
> The yellow dial model in black has the date and the silver brushed dial with electric blue hands model also has a date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds awesome. That will be another D1-500 to add . You're doing an awesome job Paul. Great watches with a legit story behind them. 
Going to add the Bell Diver to my collection soon!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Yes the three new versions of the D1-500's have a date, the black dial model with the brushed and polished finish has the date so the ND713 black in brushed will stay the the same, this gives a bit of change between the two black dial models.
> 
> The yellow dial model in black has the date and the silver brushed dial with electric blue hands model also has a date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh boy, I'm in trouble again.....definitely want the yellow PVD and will probably get the silver too! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

CV50 said:


> That's all good & well, but I'm sure it's always going to be there in the back of your mind !


It will be, that's why I'm saving up for a Scurfa shopping spree in a couple months


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> It will be, that's why I'm saving up for a Scurfa shopping spree in a couple months


Same here . In november, we get an extra months salary, before the holidays, that might come in pretty handy !

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul, do you offer a layaway program?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Paul, do you offer a layaway program?


What's a layaway program?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> What's a layaway program?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very American way to purchase things. J/k
I didn't know what it was either until I moved here

"Layaway is a purchasing method in which a consumer places a deposit on an item to "lay it away" for later pick-up when they are financially positioned to pay off the balance. Layaway also lets customers make smaller payments on the product until the purchase is paid in full.Jun 25, 2019"


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Does _any_ watch company have a layaway option? I can see it being a hassle for the seller, keeping track of all those partial payments and such.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fergfour said:


> Does _any_ watch company have a layaway option? I can see it being a hassle for the seller, keeping track of all those partial payments and such.


I believe in this country it was known as K-Mart. Please don't muddy the waters with the presentation of "lay-away" schemes. All the micros are upfront or COD, and unless you're working with a big box jewelry store during the holiday season I don't think you're going to find this method of acquisition. Nice thought though I suppose. Nowadays your credit card is the Layaway option. :-d

RD

EDIT: I expect a scheme like that for Paul or any other small solo operation would be called "Lay-awake" LOL


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> Does _any_ watch company have a layaway option? I can see it being a hassle for the seller, keeping track of all those partial payments and such.


Right. If I was a microbrand owner, it'd be straight No. It is hard enough to manage all aspects of the business as it is. 
Itd be a hassle I'm sure.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

It was supposed to be a joke. 

Tough crowd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Shockwave said:


> It was supposed to be a joke.
> Tough crowd.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. You never can tell on WUS. Case in point, the "can you wear an automatic watch on an airplane" thread.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Tu che. 
I should have thrown an emoji in there or a meme. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very American way to purchase things. J/k
> I didn't know what it was either until I moved here
> 
> "Layaway is a purchasing method in which a consumer places a deposit on an item to "lay it away" for later pick-up when they are financially positioned to pay off the balance. Layaway also lets customers make smaller payments on the product until the purchase is paid in full.Jun 25, 2019"


Ha ha in the North East of England it's called chucky! Now I get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> Does _any_ watch company have a layaway option? I can see it being a hassle for the seller, keeping track of all those partial payments and such.


Some of the U.K. micro's offer interest free credit but I expect it will only be for U.K. residents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Good morning -- Paul will the silver dial have a silver bezel? Will bracelets still be in stock in November?

Thank you


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Good morning -- Paul will the silver dial have a silver bezel? Will bracelets still be in stock in November?
> 
> Thank you


Regarding bracelets, see post #772


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fergfour said:


> Regarding bracelets, see post #772


Thanks I have been following closely. I've seen the Sept 1st estimation. I know it's been a long slog to these bracelets for Paul. I also know it has been challenging to build to Pauls desired specs. Many suppliers won't even think of making bracelets without ordering a specific amount which is usually quite large.

It's not necessary for Paul to divulge, and obviously he got it sorted, but I'm not sure if he got what he wanted and the amount of the pieces necessary to fulfill the order. I'd assume Paul has enough watches in the field now whereas a large order can be liquidated with strong customer desire.

The BD1 bracelets ran short for a bit I thought. So my enquiry is if bracelets will be sufficiently in stock to carry through to future D 500 releases, considering Novembers new round.

That said, I've sold the Diver ones I've bought, so some may wonder why do I even care LOL :-d


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Any offerings in 42+mm sizes?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Any offerings in 42+mm sizes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Check Paul's website for the Bell Diver 1.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

AlexxvD said:


> Check Paul's website for the Bell Diver 1.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


I have that one. I was hoping he would expand the range in that size.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> I have that one. I was hoping he would expand the range in that size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I feel you man, would love to see another model with 50mm lugtolug, but the D1-500 is a great watch. I have an 8(ish) inch wrist and it's fine. I do not own the Bell Diver (yet).

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Found a matching strap with the Barton elite silicone flatwater.





































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Loving the Retro Razar bracelet from Strapcode on a hot day! 














































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's some photos of the new bracelets posted by Paul on Instagram!










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds like to tomorrow is the day. 

I don't think I need one for the yellow but if I had a black or blue I think I would snap one up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing my yellow D1-500 and i just love this watch. Best one yet


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The bracelets for our Diver One watches are now available. I just ordered one.

https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-20mm-bracelet-in-stainless-steel/


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

gaopa said:


> The bracelets for our Diver One watches are now available. I just ordered one.
> 
> https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-20mm-bracelet-in-stainless-steel/


Same here.


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

Mike8 said:


> Same here.


Picked one up as well. Was almost tempted to order another Diver One to go with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see some pics and reviews on them. These look good and given what Paul puts into his watches, should be a great pairing and equally impressive strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really can’t wait to get mine on the wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I ordered both the ss and pvd bracelets. Here I have a Miltat PVD on.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Shockwave said:


> Can't wait to see some pics and reviews on them.


Same here.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D-1 Bracelet ordered


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

We need real life pictures of the PVD bracelet please! Anyway, ordered mine. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats on bracelets!

Holding fast with the excellent rubber for my yellow (for now). I reckon on bracelet it would look like too much metal with the silver bezel. 

But I know they will look awesome on the dark dials for sure. 

Looking forward to seeing them in and hearing the impressions.


----------



## Szydlowsky (Jul 12, 2019)

During vacation


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks good on a waffle strap!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> The bracelets for our Diver One watches are now available. I just ordered one.
> 
> https://www.scurfawatches.com/product/diver-one-20mm-bracelet-in-stainless-steel/


Thanks for the heads up. I've been waiting for stock bracelet since M.S.17, which is about 2 years of waiting till now. Man, longest wait ever. And I'm so used to StrapCode SKX023 bracelet that I almost want to continue to use it and forget about this new stock bracelet. Lol.



lps72pp said:


> Picked one up as well. Was almost tempted to order another Diver One to go with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too.

What stopped me is that I promised that I'll wait for ND713, but with grade A C3 lume, if it's ever available.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I've been waiting for stock bracelet since M.S.17, which is about 2 years of waiting till now. Man, longest wait ever. And I'm so used to StrapCode SKX023 bracelet that I almost want to continue to use it and forget about this new stock bracelet. Lol.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> What stopped me is that I promised that I'll wait for ND713, but with grade A C3 lume, if it's ever available.


There will be new colorways in November if i'm correct!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Congrats on bracelets!
> 
> Holding fast with the excellent rubber for my yellow (for now). I reckon on bracelet it would look like too much metal with the silver bezel.
> 
> ...


I agree that a SS bracelet on the yellow might look washed out - too much SS. On a PVD & yellow/orange dial however, I think a PVD bracelet would look immense. I've ordered a PVD bracelet for my PVD D1-300 - pics to follow as & when...


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Can anyone provide some real life side-by-side pics of the ND713 Black and the NC713RD? Having a bit of a conundrum deciding.
Thanks!


----------



## Olivercd (Jul 6, 2011)

scurfa said:


> Try a black gloss bezel!


Sorry all... I have been on holidays for a week! More like this then, Paul? Good to know when it does come it will be the perfect product


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AlexxvD said:


> There will be new colorways in November if i'm correct!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


Thanks. Hope that it'll be my preferred one then.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks. Hope that it'll be my preferred one then.


If you look back in this thread, Paul has mentioned some of the new ones.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Didn't Paul say he would post renders of the silver dial and gloss black dial coming in November?

Excitedly waiting


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AlexxvD said:


> If you look back in this thread, Paul has mentioned some of the new ones.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


Yes, I know he did.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Didn't Paul say he would post renders of the silver dial and gloss black dial coming in November?
> 
> Excitedly waiting


I remember seeing that there will be a silver dial. But somehow I missed the gloss black part.

Great :-! , if there is going to be a ND713 gloss black with grade A C3 lume.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Scurfa Monday...
ND513 D1 on ToxicNATOs Bond nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

Fantastic, I actually did fantasize about a Silver Bezel / Doxa Orange dialed D1. Nice photoshops.


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

scurfa said:


> Yes a gray dial model, we got a lot of requests for the yellow dial in a black PVD case so just made the order with that, a more brushed and polished gloss black dial model with a date, (I cannot wait to see this one) this was another by popular demand style
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By grey dial are you looking at the same grey seen on the BD1?

I really really really like the look of the BD1 PVD, especially with the dead sexy red second hand. However I am looking for a quartz option so the Black D1-500 PVD seems to be the next closest thing.

If the D1 will see a similar look to the BD1 I may forgo selling something off now to fund the purchase and just save to grow the collection in November... Or sell something off to justify buying two Scurfas


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone's impressions of the bracelet. I'm probably going to wait until I order my next Scurfa watch to order the bracelet.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, I need to get a bracelet. Problem is, I'm very tempted to order a green D1 along with it. And if that orange dial materializes with a black bezel later this year...yeah.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

BigBluefish said:


> Well, I need to get a bracelet. Problem is, I'm very tempted to order a green D1 along with it. And if that orange dial materializes with a black bezel later this year...yeah.


Go for it!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Well, I need to get a bracelet. Problem is, I'm very tempted to order a green D1 along with it. And if that orange dial materializes with a black bezel later this year...yeah.


I have the green meanie and I love it!!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Duplicate.. :-/


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

They're here!








































Typical Scurfa quality i.e. high.

Easily adjustable with collar & pins. Easy to fit.

Great stuff Paul - good work fella. Me likey!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> They're here!
> View attachment 14442125
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very nice! I'm quite a fan of the PVD one with orange hands. Bracelet finishes the watch off nicely!

Now i have to wait for mine . It's on it's way, the watch came the day after i ordered it, bracelet isn't here yet.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Shockwave said:


> Paul, do you offer a layaway program?


I read this and almost snorted my coffee. Can't imagine anyone offering layaway in this day and age of internet purchases...


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


This is a really cool combo!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

TankCommander1554 said:


> This is a really cool combo!


Thanks TC! I think the the texture of the strap adds nice contrast to the smooth look of the watch.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The new OEM bracelet looks nice! I'm eager to get mine.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> They're here!
> View attachment 14442125
> 
> 
> ...


That is cool!

Did you receive any tracking? I ordered one and have not received any tracking for it.

And I beg to differ from your pin and collars comment. Screws would have been much easier to work with.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Scurfa pulling SAR duty.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Scurfa pulling SAR duty.
> View attachment 14445433


The second hand do not land on the index marker?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

DanBYU said:


> The second hand do not land on the index marker?


I think no watch does, when you look at it, at this angle....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DanBYU said:


> The second hand do not land on the index marker?


The second hand _does _land on the markers; beware parallax.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Folks with and waiting for their new bracelets; if you are removing any links be very careful not to lose the collar that grips the pin. Lost two but recovered one (that's all I needed) after being down on hands and knees with a torch phew!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

How is the clasp on the new bracelet? Any sharp edges?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking forward to mine. Ordered the PVD and the plain stainless.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Nodrog70 said:


> Folks with and waiting for their new bracelets; if you are removing any links be very careful not to lose the collar that grips the pin. Lost two but recovered one (that's all I needed) after being down on hands and knees with a torch phew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as what Seiko uses for many of their diver bracelets. They can be tricky.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Nodrog70 said:


> Folks with and waiting for their new bracelets; if you are removing any links be very careful not to lose the collar that grips the pin. Lost two but recovered one (that's all I needed) after being down on hands and knees with a torch phew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone recommended doing it over a shallow tub the first time I took out links on a pin & collar bracelet. If only I read it before I started! Lost two but luckily didn't need them as well


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> The second hand _does _land on the markers; beware parallax.
> 
> View attachment 14445759


GOOD! it's an angle thing! LOL


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Shockwave said:


> How is the clasp on the new bracelet? Any sharp edges?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a quality bracelet. No sharp edges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

scurfa said:


> Yes a gray dial model, we got a lot of requests for the yellow dial in a black PVD case so just made the order with that,
> 
> a more brushed and polished gloss black dial model with a date, (I cannot wait to see this one) this was another by popular demand style


Looks like I might be adding a third.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Cant wait for my Bracelet. Ordered the day they went up so I hope it is here soon.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Before dropping 60ft to a Lake Michigan ship wreck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

10Swiss10 said:


> Before dropping 60ft to a Lake Michigan ship wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Paul would be proud.


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks TC! I think the the texture of the strap adds nice contrast to the smooth look of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


I agree. I think that the waffle strap really suits the watch. Someone posted a similar dark blue on a few pages back. It might have been the same brand. What brand are they and where do you get them from?


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

10Swiss10 said:


> Before dropping 60ft to a Lake Michigan ship wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally some love for the blue one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

aussietanker said:


> I agree. I think that the waffle strap really suits the watch. Someone posted a similar dark blue on a few pages back. It might have been the same brand. What brand are they and where do you get them from?


It's the Barton elite silicone strap. They're pretty popular and ship out of Texas.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Am set on getting a yellow dial when they are restricted in november. Have been searching for a yellow or orange dial quartz as a daily wearer and the D1 looks perfect. I seem to have read every online article about them and all I read is praise for them. Roll on november.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boy_wonder said:


> Am set on getting a yellow dial when they are restricted in november. Have been searching for a yellow or orange dial quartz as a daily wearer and the D1 looks perfect. I seem to have read every online article about them and all I read is praise for them. Roll on november.


Sounds like there will be a yellow dial PVD option too


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Still waiting for the bracelet...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

hanif.rayney said:


> Still waiting for the bracelet...


Patience you must have my young padawan. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Waiting for the bracelet here too. Tracking said it left Germany this morning, so if i'm lucky it'll arrive tomorrow.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

AlexxvD said:


> Waiting for the bracelet here too. Tracking said it left Germany this morning, so if i'm lucky it'll arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine left Germany as well. Thought that was a little odd for a UK company. Brexit insurance perhaps. 
Hopefully they arrive soon..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

scillis said:


> Finally some love for the blue one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love a blue diver. Best color you can go with imo. New Doxa Caribbean might be my next purchase 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Got notified by the local postal service, my bracelet is being sorted and scheduled for delivery tomorrow! 

I'm a happy guy.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone in The U.S. receive their D1 Bracelet yet ?


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

CV50 said:


> Anyone in The U.S. receive their D1 Bracelet yet ?


Ordered mine on 2 Sept and according to tracking just left Germany today. Hopefully will get to VA soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Something was dropped in the mail just now.

What a quality bracelet this is!


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

My Bracelet got delivered this morning, quality feels superb, will post some photos later.


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

After wearing the D1 Bracelet for a couple of hours now I can conclude it is super comfortable! Even more comfortable than the Oyster bracelet on the GMT Master II that I had. Finish is good and feels solid, not like the flimsy Seiko stuff etc. Well done Paul.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

What's the adjustment like? Can someone post photos of th he open buckle. TIA

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Heliox, your blue Diver One looks great on the new OEM bracelet. My bracelet is on order and when it comes I plan on mounting it on my blue Diver One. I enjoyed seeing your watch as I now know what mine will look like when mounted on my watch . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

gaopa said:


> Heliox, your blue Diver One looks great on the new OEM bracelet. My bracelet is on order and when it comes I plan on mounting it on my blue Diver One. I enjoyed seeing your watch as I now know what mine will look like when mounted on my watch . Thanks for sharing!


My pleasure!  enjoy yours when it arrives. Like Nodrog70 pointed out already: be careful with the collars when adjusting the bracelet, they are really tiny (!)


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Heliox said:


> My pleasure!  enjoy yours when it arrives. Like Nodrog70 pointed out already: be careful with the collars when adjusting the bracelet, they are really tiny (!)


collars.... oh no, are they like the Seiko bracelets with pins and collars????


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the "heads up".....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

gaopa said:


> collars.... oh no, are they like the Seiko bracelets with pins and collars????


Exactly that! Enjoy ;-)

Softly, softly, catchee monkey.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Exactly that! Enjoy ;-)
> 
> Softly, softly, catchee monkey.


I didn't have any trouble at all with sizing this bracelet, very well done!


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

AlexxvD said:


> I didn't have any trouble at all with sizing this bracelet, very well done!


Me neither, but if you aren't expecting such a tiny collar to drop out it can be a hard find!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Heliox said:


> Me neither, but if you aren't expecting such a tiny collar to drop out it can be a hard find!


If you lose one, you're lucky if you find it again .


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonnn (Sep 8, 2019)

Why is the stainless bracelet only for the Diver One with drilled lugs?
Are the holes for the springbars in different positions?
What about the Automatic Diver One?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Bonnn said:


> Why is the stainless bracelet only for the Diver One with drilled lugs?
> Are the holes for the springbars in different positions?
> What about the Automatic Diver One?


Yes but the Diver One with drilled through lugs has the 2mm spring bar so I've made the end pieces to suit that, also the end pieces don't need grooves because of the drilled lugs

Sorry no automatic Diver One.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bonnn said:


> Why is the stainless bracelet only for the Diver One with drilled lugs?
> Are the holes for the springbars in different positions?
> What about the Automatic Diver One?


Do you mean the Bell Diver 1 automatic? It has its own bracelet.


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

+ the 20 vs 22MM for the Bell Diver bracelet?


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D1 Bracelet show to be NY


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Do you mean the Bell Diver 1 automatic? It has its own bracelet.


I'm sure he is talking about the old Scurfas. The D1 Nato for example

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## radicalender (Sep 8, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Yes a gray dial model, we got a lot of requests for *the yellow dial in a black PVD case *so just made the order with that, a more brushed and polished gloss black dial model with a date, (I cannot wait to see this one) this was another by popular demand style
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YESSSSSS!

My wallet and body is ready.

Thanks Paul, you are the f#%ing best! :-!:-!:-!

I promise you I'll probably be the first to order the black yellow.


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Will an orange dial ever be released?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boy_wonder said:


> Will an orange dial ever be released?


#786


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> boy_wonder said:
> 
> 
> > Will an orange dial ever be released?
> ...


Sorry maybe I'm missing something. What is 786?


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

boy_wonder said:


> Sorry maybe I'm missing something. What is 786?


Post #786 in this thread will give you your answer. To save you some time, yes orange is coming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

My bracelet says it arrived in host country. Anyone else in the US been waiting this long?

I’m not upset. It’s fun to track it but u am waiting in anticipation !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

10Swiss10 said:


> My bracelet says it arrived in host country. Anyone else in the US been waiting this long?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine landed in NY and are still there. They're expected to arrive here on the left coast this Saturday. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


lps72pp said:


> boy_wonder said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry maybe I'm missing something. What is 786?
> ...


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Mine landed in NY and are still there. They're expected to arrive here on the left coast this Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Mine departed NY @ 1:38 am today


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Deutsche Post is SLOW! My parcel was shipped 9/1 and today shows.. ".In Transit, Arriving Late. Your package will arrive later than expected, but is still on its way. It is currently in transit to the next facility." Who knows when it will arrive?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry about the Deutsche post, it's exactly the same as the Royal Mail, it gets handed over to the mailing service in the destination country, sometimes it's quick and sometimes it takes ages


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Sorry about the Deutsche post, it's exactly the same as the Royal Mail, it gets handed over to the mailing service in the destination country, sometimes it's quick and sometimes it takes ages


Silver dial with blue hands is an insta buy for me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Sorry about the Deutsche post, it's exactly the same as the Royal Mail, it gets handed over to the mailing service in the destination country, sometimes it's quick and sometimes it takes ages


One question - what is the dial size of your last 2 pics?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Durkano said:


> Silver dial with blue hands is an insta buy for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Same. I need something besides a majority of blue and black dial watches in my collection. Trying to picture the overall look of that with either a silver/black/blue bezel....


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Silver dial blue hands will be added to the collection when it is available. Until then I will make due with the Diver 1 automatic.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Sorry about the Deutsche post, it's exactly the same as the Royal Mail, it gets handed over to the mailing service in the destination country, sometimes it's quick and sometimes it takes ages


Oh boy. 

Those both look excellent.

The gloss black with date would be an excellent everyday watch especially with the bracelet option.

The vertically brushed silver with blue hands also looks crisp and fun.

Well done!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I also just noticed the polished chapter ring and case sides on the black. Dressiest scurfa yet.


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

scurfa said:


> Sorry about the Deutsche post, it's exactly the same as the Royal Mail, it gets handed over to the mailing service in the destination country, sometimes it's quick and sometimes it takes ages


Im enjoying the two that Brice sent me to review Paul . I will have the full review up on YouTube soon . You def have another future buyer especially when that orange comes out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


>


This does look good! I'm curious as to how it compares to the matte dial side-by-side. The dial doesn't look that different from this pic.


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

scurfa said:


>


Will the silver dial be offered in a PVD case or is the plan strictly stainless for now?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> Same. I need something besides a majority of blue and black dial watches in my collection. Trying to picture the overall look of that with either a silver/black/blue bezel....


I've now tried them and the Matt black suits the watch best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Grendeline said:


> This does look good! I'm curious as to how it compares to the matte dial side-by-side. The dial doesn't look that different from this pic.


It's hard to photograph but it's really good in the hand,


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SwedishElite22 said:


> Will the silver dial be offered in a PVD case or is the plan strictly stainless for now?


The brushed case suits this combo best


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> One question - what is the dial size of your last 2 pics?


The normal diver one size dial for the D1-500 case 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

scurfa said:


> It's hard to photograph but it's really good in the hand,


Oh boy... polished case... Watch out Rolex, Scurfa coming to get you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

So I did it placed an order for the pvd version with the orange hands couldn’t resist . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Paul, any plans to release additional models in the 42 or 44mm range? The 40's look great but are a tad small. 

The BD one I have is great and am looking forward to fitting the incoming bracelet. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Silver dial looks nice. Was kinda hoping for something more grey and blue like the SMP they just launched. Maybe the BD1 dial with the blue hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> The normal diver one size dial for the D1-500 case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's around 28.5 mm, correct?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> That's around 28.5 mm, correct?


That sounds about right, crystal around 31. Curious why you ask. Is a 40mm watch larger than you normally wear?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Paul, any plans to release additional models in the 42 or 44mm range? The 40's look great but are a tad small.
> 
> The BD one I have is great and am looking forward to fitting the incoming bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I'm working on a 41mm and thinner watch, I won't have the helium valve, it will look bigger on the wrist, if it takes as long as the bell Diver you won't see it for around 15 months!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> That sounds about right, crystal around 31. Curious why you ask. Is a 40mm watch larger than you normally wear?


Well, I wear watches around 40 mm size. Sometimes as small as 37 mm, sometimes as big as 44 mm. My wrist size is 6.25".

As for me asking about the dial size, tbh, I'm considering whether to get my 4th & 5th Scurfa for future mod projects. That's all.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> I'm working on a 41mm and thinner watch, I won't have the helium valve, it will look bigger on the wrist, if it takes as long as the bell Diver you won't see it for around 15 months!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Sound like a interesting new design. Looking forward to see it end of 2020. :-!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, I wear watches around 40 mm size. Sometimes as small as 37 mm, sometimes as big as 44 mm. My wrist size is 6.25".
> 
> As for me asking about the dial size, tbh, I'm considering whether to get my 4th & 5th Scurfa for future mod projects. That's all.


Scurfa mods! Didn't cross my mind that's where you were headed, I like it


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Really like that gloss black/polished case model and the silver dial. 
Looks like two new Scurfas later this year.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> Scurfa mods! Didn't cross my mind that's where you were headed, I like it


Lol, thanks Bro. :-!


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Another satisfied customer, very nice and solid....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

OK, Paul, you did it again! You made a fine watch even finer by offering a quality OEM bracelet! Mine came today and is now on my wrist. Having the diver's extension on the clasp is so nice. For me, a bracelet makes a watch and the new bracelet for the Diver One model is first class! Well done, Sir!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

scurfa said:


> ...if it takes as long as the bell Diver you won't see it for around 15 months!


Plenty of time to replenish my watch fund.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Man I miss my Scurfa already. 

Paul I sent you the watch USPS but I am lucky if it takes 6 days from the US to get there to be fixed. 

In the mean time I get to see all these other photos of my blue diver one!! Nice bracelet but I like the oyster bracelet better. Anyone have the original Diver one bracelet they want to sell? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

scurfa said:


> It's hard to photograph but it's really good in the hand,


This looks incredible! Any chance of doing a polished D1-500 in blue in future? I'd get this one in a heartbeat if I didn't already have a black Scurfa


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

Got updated tracking mine gets here Monday can’t wait ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Chris Thorn said:


> Got updated tracking mine gets here Monday can't wait !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine too !


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

"


scillis said:


> Man I miss my Scurfa already.
> 
> Paul I sent you the watch USPS but I am lucky if it takes 6 days from the US to get there to be fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if the yellow dial will be in stock in November still?


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

How do you remove link to size it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

10Swiss10 said:


> How do you remove link to size it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Push through in the direction of the arrow on the links with arrows. Be careful not to lose the collars. Reinsert the pin in the sage direction of the arrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

10Swiss10 said:


> How do you remove link to size it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And if you are not sure, ask a jeweler / watch specialist to do it for you!


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Nodrog70 said:


> Push through in the direction of the arrow on the links with arrows. Be careful not to lose the collars. Reinsert the pin in the sage direction of the arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TW27 (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone use the D1-500 for diving? If so, how is it, esp. with regards to the lume?


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

TW27 said:


> Anyone use the D1-500 for diving? If so, how is it, esp. with regards to the lume?


Works like a charm. Tested at the bottom of Lake Michigan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TW27 (Sep 10, 2019)

Awesome - and it looks great! I figured it'd perform impeccably, considering it's designed by a legitimate diver. Any comments on the lume performance?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Superior 




























Bearing in mind it is BGW9 not C3 so it won't have the brightest initial blaze but it's mid and long term glow are excellent.


----------



## TW27 (Sep 10, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Superior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics - looks very impressive! Is BGW9 generally a longer lasting glow when compared to C3 (initial aside)?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TW27 said:


> Thanks for the pics - looks very impressive! Is BGW9 generally a longer lasting glow when compared to C3 (initial aside)?


You are welcome. 

BGW9 and c3 should have about the same mid to long term glow if application techniques and lume plot sizes are equal.

I'm a big BGW9 fan. 

I like the clean white in daylight and crisp blue glow. If well applied it is very effective. The D1500 is helped out by its large and legible plots.


----------



## TW27 (Sep 10, 2019)

Definitely looks great - thanks again for sharing


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> It's hard to photograph but it's really good in the hand,


Wow that's Hot, Paul


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chris Thorn said:


> So I did it placed an order for the pvd version with the orange hands couldn't resist .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Chris


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really like the bracelet, it really conforms to the shape of the wrist nicely. Very comfortable and looks great. 
It's was getting dark so apologies for the bad grainy pic


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like the bracelet, it really conforms to the shape of the wrist nicely. Very comfortable and looks great.
> It's was getting dark so apologies for the bad grainy pic


That looks like an awesome fit!

My bracelet is still in transit..
Such a contrast from the speed of when the watch was shipped!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Anybody knows if the clasp can be swapped to a normal one? Don't get me wrong, i love the bracelet and it's clasp, it's just that my size is in between a link. If i leave one in, it is too big and if i take it out it is a tad too small. I would love to have some micro adjustments


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AlexxvD said:


> Anybody knows if the clasp can be swapped to a normal one? Don't get me wrong, i love the bracelet and it's clasp, it's just that my size is in between a link. If i leave one in, it is too big and if i take it out it is a tad too small. I would love to have some micro adjustments


 it is an adjustable clasp... why don't you slide it a notch ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the bracelet. Looks great and is very comfortable. Glad it's not another oyster style.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> it is an adjustable clasp... why don't you slide it a notch ?


It was only a question, i'm sorry...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AlexxvD said:


> It was only a question, i'm sorry...


Sorry for what? I'm just asking you?
I was confused since the clasp adjust. 
I'm in the same boat as you regarding links. So I sized it to be a tad snug and use the clasp to size it up a bit


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry for what? I'm just asking you?
> I was confused since the clasp adjust.
> I'm in the same boat as you regarding links. So I sized it to be a tad snug and use the clasp to size it up a bit


Maybe it needs some getting used to. Never had a bracelet with a ratcheting clasp before, only with micro adjustments.

Thought these clasps are used to go over a wetsuit and such.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

AlexxvD said:


> It was only a question, i'm sorry...


I truly think he was trying to help, as I was when the same question was asked yesterday. Are you a whole link too big or too small? With adjustable clasps such as this, I try to get it to fit as close as possible if not perfect, with the clasp all the way closed. Ideally that's how I would like to wear it. I definitely experience the "wrist swell" effect as I ;I've in a hot climate. When that occurs I open clasp a notch or 3. Now, if I have to have a comfortable fit and it means opening the clasp a notch, so be it, then open as needed for wrist swell.

I'll be curious to try this bracelet one day. Maybe I've been fortunate with previous ratchet clasps. Only had um on the Hexa F74, a Bali Ha'i Q, and the Ginault. All worked great, and all could be in the closed position for general wear. The Ginault maybe I kept open a notch, then expanded as needed, but it wasn't excessive. I wouldn't like a clasp open a links worth. (don't know the the Scurfa links)

Good luck

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

AlexxvD said:


> Thought these clasps are used to go over a wetsuit and such.


Then I think you would be extending it open quite a bit, and you would be snugging down from all the way open.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

AlexxvD said:


> Anybody knows if the clasp can be swapped to a normal one? Don't get me wrong, i love the bracelet and it's clasp, it's just that my size is in between a link. If i leave one in, it is too big and if i take it out it is a tad too small. I would love to have some micro adjustments


The suggestion that Brice (Jeep99dad) gave is what I'm doing. I have my bracelet sized with the links, but find it is a tiny bit tight. Therefore, I just opened up the clasp one adjustment and now it is perfect. If you give it a try, I think you will be fine.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

scurfa said:


> It's hard to photograph but it's really good in the hand,


Looks great! Any pics of this one on bracelet?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

cdonald said:


> Looks great! Any pics of this one on bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


The current D1 bracelet is not Polished, don't think it would look balanced.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Heliox said:


> The current D1 bracelet is not Polished, don't think it would look balanced.


My thoughts exactly... I wonder if a bracelet with some polishing would be released for this new polished D1

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I got my SS bracelet in for my D1 Yellow. But not sure if I want to mess with it. It’s so awesome on the rubber already.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

jkpa said:


> I got my SS bracelet in for my D1 Yellow. But not sure if I want to mess with it. It's so awesome on the rubber already.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

cdonald said:


> My thoughts exactly... I wonder if a bracelet with some polishing would be released for this new polished D1
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I hope so! Really love the D1 on it's bracelet.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

TW27 said:


> Anyone use the D1-500 for diving? If so, how is it, esp. with regards to the lume?


https://www.ablogtowatch.com/watch-...ng-with-the-scurfa-diver-one-d1-500-original/

Here is a good review if you haven't seen this one yet. Tested in diving conditions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

On the beach today.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The bracelet is such a good fit and match for the diver one. I'm gonna try it on the green and yellow next.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if a rolex rubber B fits the Scurfas?


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

Shockwave said:


> Does anyone know if a rolex rubber B fits the Scurfas?


I was wondering the same, but the endlinks / lugs of a Submariner are a tad "rounder" and deeper..


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

My bracelet arrived. Very nice but I would have been just as happy with a less elaborate clasp. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

randb said:


> My bracelet arrived. Very nice but I would have been just as happy with a less elaborate clasp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Can you take a shot of the clasp? I want to see how it differs from the pictures on their site. Thanks!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TheRealTC said:


> Can you take a shot of the clasp? I want to see how it differs from the pictures on their site. Thanks!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

scurfa said:


> Sorry about the Deutsche post, it's exactly the same as the Royal Mail, it gets handed over to the mailing service in the destination country, sometimes it's quick and sometimes it takes ages


I have a number of leather straps I'm looking forward to trying on this.


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

Mine came in and got here pretty quick thanks Paul!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

randb said:


> My bracelet arrived. Very nice but I would have been just as happy with a less elaborate clasp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Elaborate...? As in too complex? Personally I really like the Doxa like clasp, especially on warm days when my wrists swell a bit!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Heliox said:


> Elaborate...? As in too complex? Personally I really like the Doxa like clasp, especially on warm days when my wrists swell a bit!


Yep too complex.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Goodnight from Holland guys!


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

AlexxvD said:


> Goodnight from Holland guys!


Is that the 500m?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

are these automatic or?


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

btcity380 said:


> are these automatic or?


They are mostly quartz. Do check out their site.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scillis said:


> Is that the 500m?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is, yes


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just curious, honestly... 
for those saying the clasp is too elaborate or complex, I dint understand what you mean. I am confused as these are designed to be easier, simpler, faster to operate/adjust for size. I don’t see what is too complex?
It’s seems to me it’s easier to adjust on the fly and on the wrist vs. The older style clasp that requires taking off the watch and using a tool to pop out the spring bar and move the link to a different hole in the clasp.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Night night people!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just curious, honestly...
> for those saying the clasp is too elaborate or complex, I dint understand what you mean. I am confused as these are designed to be easier, simpler, faster to operate/adjust for size. I don't see what is too complex?
> It's seems to me it's easier to adjust on the fly and on the wrist vs. The older style clasp that requires taking off the watch and using a tool to pop out the spring bar and move the link to a different hole in the clasp.


AMEN, Brice!


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

AlexxvD said:


> Night night people!


I think I see what you did there... and I really like it!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

gaopa said:


> AMEN, Brice!


500M? check. Sapphire crystal? check. Helium valve? check. Great lume? check. Bracelet with adjustable clasp extension? check. The Diver One is now complete.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Received this package yesterday.

















I bought extra spring bars together with the new bracelet.









Before, with StrapCode Miltat for SKX023.

























After, with new Scurfa Diver One stock bracelet.

























Totally worth the 2 years that I have been waiting for this bracelet. :-!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Some shots today of my "new" Scurfa ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

For those still on the fence about this new stock bracelet, I just want to explain a bit more about it.

My wrist size is 6.25", near to the small side. I have to remove all removable 6 links to suit my wrist. Though it's a bit tight to my liking, adding one link would have my watch head running all over my wrist. Note that the pitching between each link is about 8 mm.

The ratcheted divers extension extends in the following size.

About 2.5 mm









About 5 mm









About 8 mm









About 10.5 mm









About 13 mm


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ Nicely demonstrated, & I'm sure helpful to the ratchet clasp queries. The Scurfa bracelet looks great on the watch, though kudos to you for seeking out an alternative while you waited. It was nice and served the purpose but the OEM bracelet is the business IMHO. Well now you got versatility in bracelets, not to mention straps.

Thanks for the post


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Before the purchase, I already understand that with the extension fully closed, it might likely be a bit too tight or too loose, based on my experience with Citizrn Royal Marines Commando. With the extension open up to find the best fit, it kind of odd looking to me, and probably need some time for me to adjust to it. So I can totally relate to some posts before me, about the lack of microadjust holes on the clasp.

Thankfully, Scurfa choose a shorter clasp design, which better than my RMC longer clasp design.

The best solution I think, as suggested before me, would be to drill a 0.8 mm hole about 3 mm - 3.5 mm away from the default hole in the pic below.









I might do this mod within the next 1 - 2 weeks. But I also understand doing so will void the warranty, if any, of the bracelet. :-d

For those wanted to order the black PVD bracelet, the above solution will not work for you, unless you don't mind the silvery part exposing after the drilling.

Anyway, I think the new Scurfa bracelet is a much better match than the StrapCode bracelet that I had been using for more than 1.5 years. The full brushed finishing of the new bracelet integrate with the watch perfectly. So the StrapCode bracelet, with side being polished, might be ended up with the up coming polished case Scurfa.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^ Nicely demonstrated, & I'm sure helpful to the ratchet clasp queries. The Scurfa bracelet looks great on the watch, though kudos to you for seeking out an alternative while you waited. It was nice and served the purpose but the OEM bracelet is the business IMHO. Well now you got versatility in bracelets, not to mention straps.
> 
> Thanks for the post


No worries. You're welcome.


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Some shots today of my "new" Scurfa ...
> 
> View attachment 14481987
> 
> ...


Makes me wanna get a scurfa with the bracelet. Lovely post. Thanks!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Quincas said:


> Makes me wanna get a scurfa with the bracelet. Lovely post. Thanks!


You're welcome ;-)


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

@scurfa what are the odds of a Diver One with a day/date?


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Switched all of my 5 to metal.

Blue and PVD on Scurfa and the rest on Strapcode Miltats.

I removed 5 links for an almost ideal fit without having to use the extension. Now I'm considering removing one more link and using the extension to get the fit I want...

Looking to add the yellow PVD and silver in the next run and the orange in the run after that....
































































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

My bracelet just arrived.
First time sizing pin and collars, it was an experience!
Still prefer screw links instead.

The bracelet is of high quality, with solid link and solid end links. The clasp is just perfect. Love the ratcheting extension.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RPDK (Jan 26, 2019)

Just got my bracelet as well... Not a great honeymoon.  

Pins and collars were the usual experience, but the top end link is so tight with the bracelet, that the first link almost becomes an integral part of the case instead of the bracelet, and the clasp needs a base of bone to get a positive engagement. Mere mortal flesh isn't enough for mine to lock. 

So, hoping for a successfull break in... Looks ace though.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Well in all the excitement of the bracelet being released I didn't read the fine print... got the new bracelet today and behold, the end links are too small.... back to the purchase receipt..ahhh this is what happens when two models share similar names.

Fell for the old Diver 1 vs Bell Diver 1 trick. Will email Paul to see if I can send back for an exchange... so on leather it shall remain. 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

RPDK said:


> Just got my bracelet as well... Not a great honeymoon.
> 
> Pins and collars were the usual experience, but* the top end link is so tight with the bracelet, that the first link almost becomes an integral part of the case instead of the bracelet, and the clasp needs a base of bone to get a positive engagement. Mere mortal flesh isn't enough for mine to lock. *
> 
> So, hoping for a successfull break in... Looks ace though.


That doesn't sound right or chime with my experience. I'd reach out to the man and see what he says. Sounds faulty to me.


----------



## RPDK (Jan 26, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> That doesn't sound right or chime with my experience. I'd reach out to the man and see what he says. Sounds faulty to me.


It is what it is. I'll manage. Once in place, the fit and comfort are fine.


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Shockwave ...

Can you please give some details of the strap on this Scurfa. It looks different to the Barton Waffle straps that i have seen on here.

Thank you


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

aussietanker said:


> Hey Shockwave ...
> 
> Can you please give some details of the strap on this Scurfa. It looks different to the Barton Waffle straps that i have seen on here.
> 
> Thank you


You bet, it is just a rubber deployment strap. 
I tend not like keeper style straps, so I like these. 
They only run a couple of bucks per strap. 
Very lightweight and comfortable. Mine is darker blue so it pairs with the MS19 better, but it can still work with blue D1-3/500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks for the reply

Sorry, i should have been clearer. I really like the vertical lines in particular. I was hoping to get a brand and a source / website etc And do you think that the brand you have would be long enough for a 7&3/4" wrist?

Thank you


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Double post


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just curious, honestly...
> for those saying the clasp is too elaborate or complex, I dint understand what you mean. I am confused as these are designed to be easier, simpler, faster to operate/adjust for size. I don't see what is too complex?
> It's seems to me it's easier to adjust on the fly and on the wrist vs. The older style clasp that requires taking off the watch and using a tool to pop out the spring bar and move the link to a different hole in the clasp.


I don't think people like the pseudo ratchet extension. The sizing of the bracelets and issue and if it's too big full link and too small minus one people would rather not rely on the divers extension as a micro adjustment. Meaning it works on Rolex because it's hidden and implemented well. For this bracelet it's an after though and having the extension out plays with the symmetry.

Also the sharp edges on the clasp. I've noticed them more lately.

At first I loved it but I feel 2.0 has a lot it can improve on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

10Swiss10 said:


> I don't think people like the pseudo ratchet extension. The sizing of the bracelets and issue and if it's too big full link and too small minus one people would rather not rely on the divers extension as a micro adjustment. Meaning it works on Rolex because it's hidden and implemented well. For this bracelet it's an after though and having the extension out plays with the symmetry.
> 
> Also the sharp edges on the clasp. I've noticed them more lately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

10Swiss10 said:


> I don't think people like the pseudo ratchet extension. The sizing of the bracelets and issue and if it's too big full link and too small minus one people would rather not rely on the divers extension as a micro adjustment. Meaning it works on Rolex because it's hidden and implemented well. For this bracelet it's an after though and having the extension out plays with the symmetry.
> 
> Also the sharp edges on the clasp. I've noticed them more lately.
> 
> ...


I have four ratchet clasps from three different manufacturers and none of them have micro-adjustment holes.

What aspect is _pseudo_ about the Scurfa ratchet extension?


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally received my bracelet yesterday. It was one of the easiest pin and collar bracelet adjustments I've had to do. Everything fell right into place as if I'd been removing links from Scurfa bracelets for years. And removing only 2 links gave me a perfect fit without having to extend the ratcheting clasp. I do have to press a little extra to make sure the clasp snaps into place when closing it but it does close securely. The fact that it tapers makes this one my more comfortable ratcheting clasps. I'm very happy with it. Looks great on my M19 just like all the other ones that have been photographed.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

10Swiss10 said:


> I don't think people like the pseudo ratchet extension. The sizing of the bracelets and issue and if it's too big full link and too small minus one people would rather not rely on the divers extension as a micro adjustment. Meaning it works on Rolex because it's hidden and implemented well. For this bracelet it's an after though and having the extension out plays with the symmetry.
> 
> Also the sharp edges on the clasp. I've noticed them more lately.
> 
> ...


Pseudo ratchet extension? What is pseudo about it? Complex? It's like every other ratcheting extension clasp. I have several bracelets that don't fit perfectly because of the size of the removable link. The ratcheting clasp takes care of any minus or plus issues you would have regarding "removing one link makes it too small and not removing makes it too big". Just because you can't get the bracelet to fit properly does not make it "a lot to improve on". It's a pretty good bracelet at a pretty good price.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Tool belt, tools, MS19 and new front porch steps...I guess it is a tool watch 😁...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ C'mon now... you needed those tools to adjust the bracelet, and especially "the pseudo ratchet clasp". ;-). :-d


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Been wearing my Scurfa ND513RD for the past few days since arrival of the new bracelet, except yesterday which I was wearing my newly modded BSH dial watch.

























I would like to affirm that this Scurfa is my no. 1 favourite grab & go quartz diver. :-!

And I would like to add that I feel that my "new" Scurfa have a very similar vibe with my Steinhart OVM V1 42 mm, which is my favourite MilSub homage. 

























If you like the OVM, you wouldn't be disappointed with ND513RD, together with the new stock bracelet.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

My bracelet order is apparently lost in DHL limbo. I ordered it on September 1st and the one email I received says it was picked up on September 2nd. Nothing since. Notified Scurfa and they had no luck tracing it. Alison sent me another one and it's supposed to arrive Monday. I let them know if the original ever does show up I would either pay for it or return it.
Customer service is very important to me when it comes to watches and Scurfa is as good as it gets.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Fergfour said:


> My bracelet order is apparently lost in DHL limbo. I ordered it on September 1st and the one email I received says it was picked up on September 2nd. Nothing since. Notified Scurfa and they had no luck tracing it. Alison sent me another one and it's supposed to arrive Monday. I let them know if the original ever does show up I would either pay for it or return it.
> Customer service is very important to me when it comes to watches and Scurfa is as good as it gets.


I ditto that because my watch stopped working it was under warranty however the damage to the watch was not covered Paul and Alison fixed it anyway and it's on its way back to the United States via DHL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

scillis said:


> I ditto that because my watch stopped working it was under warranty however the damage to the watch was not covered Paul and Alison fixed it anyway and it's on its way back to the United States via DHL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man what caused that case damage?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The bracelet looks good on the meanie too


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Fergfour said:


> Man what caused that case damage?


The watch literally fell off the night stand flat on ceramic tile from about 3ft . That's it, I was so bummed as it will now go into a watch box each time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

scillis said:


> The watch literally fell off the night stand flat on ceramic tile from about 3ft . That's it, I was so bummed as it will now go into a watch box each time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im still fairly surprised such a fall would cause the watch to stop functioning.

The case ding is what it is... it's a tool watch after all, but for a 3' fall to kill a quartz movement in, again, a tool watch is kind of a head scratcher... or is that just me?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SwedishElite22 said:


> Im still fairly surprised such a fall would cause the watch to stop functioning.
> 
> The case ding is what it is... it's a tool watch after all, but for a 3' fall to kill a quartz movement in, again, a tool watch is kind of a head scratcher... or is that just me?


3ft drop on ceramic tile.. I'd say it's you. 
Tool watches aren't meant to be dropped period, let alone on hard surface


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys for commenting on my dilemma. Looking an feeling for a watch at 6 AM in the dark is a little tough.

I wish it never happened of course but at least I didn’t lose it at Sea like Bryce did. 

Paul fixed it anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Must be faulty lume. 

Crap happens. Glad it's fixed up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Does anyone know whether the black dial with date/yellow handset Diver One will be back in stock when Scurfa adds new models/colorways in November? 

Cheers!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

jfwund said:


> Does anyone know whether the black dial with date/yellow handset Diver One will be back in stock when Scurfa adds new models/colorways in November?
> 
> Cheers!


I would imagine so, I believe Paul said it was their best seller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Could I see some ND713RD photos with some other straps (maybe some NATOs)? I like it and am a big fan of all things Scurfa but I just haven’t quite been able to pull the trigger yet. Hoping some photos will push me over the edge! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> The bracelet looks good on the meanie too


I saw Paul show off this (or similar) picture from your Instagram last night and I've been enthralled with the Green Meanie on the bracelet ever since. <3


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grendeline said:


> I saw Paul show off this (or similar) picture from your Instagram last night and I've been enthralled with the Green Meanie on the bracelet ever since. <3


Thank you  
May have been this one without my buddy turbo










The green D1 is really awesome. Maybe less versatile and not for everyone as green watches can be love/hate. 
However I'm a fan and am blessed to have various colors to chose from. 
The green and yellow to me are the best colors though blue is m favorite color. 
I'll try the bracelet on the Ms19 next.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Have a look and listen to this, many thanks to Jason Heaton and James Stacey

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/episode-90-a-chat-with-paul-scurfield-of-scurfa-watches


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Have a look and listen to this, many thanks to Jason Heaton and James Stacey
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/episode-90-a-chat-with-paul-scurfield-of-scurfa-watches


Very interesting Paul. Well done & thanks for posting it.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Have a look and listen to this, many thanks to Jason Heaton and James Stacey
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/episode-90-a-chat-with-paul-scurfield-of-scurfa-watches


Just listened to the part where you talk about taking a camera that's good to 10m down in the bell with you, closing the battery hatch at the bottom, then taking it the extra 10m or less down to the work zone and the camera performing fine.

As an engineer, yeah, it makes perfect sense with it only being a pressure differential. As a watch nerd, it feels like every bit of marketing we've been told about saturation diving and watches is a lie. A 50m watch with a pressure normalization valve would work just fine at any depth of saturation dive.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


>


Oh wow  this is taking it up a notch  it looks so good. Impressive


----------



## lucidblvck (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for this, super informative! Wasn't too sure about Scurfa until now.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

scurfa said:


>


Nice Paul! My that does look quite fetching...

How will the new bracelet integrate with the snazzy sheen of this model? Is Alison polishing bracelet parts 'till her fingers are numb? Poor dear. ;-)

RD


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks like another Diver One for me, that looks great, Paul.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Nice Paul! My that does look quite fetching...
> 
> How will the new bracelet integrate with the snazzy sheen of this model? Is Alison polishing bracelet parts 'till her fingers are numb? Poor dear. ;-)
> 
> RD


Ha ha, good idea! The next run of bracelets will include some with polished links like the bell diver 1, this will cover the new black model and next years orange dial model that will also be polished, the orange colour looks really well in gloss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

scurfa said:


> Ha ha, good idea! The next run of bracelets will include some with polished links like the bell diver 1, this will cover the new black model and next years orange dial model that will also be polished, the orange colour looks really well in gloss.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for that news! Then the next question of course, is when may we expect the next round of bracelets , with the polished bits? Oh, and gloss orange! Delicious! It seems very difficult to coincide bracelet acquisition with watch, after all party's involved, persevering for the 1st release.

Thanks again. Have a good evening.

RD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm really excited About the orange and grey/blue versions


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Just when you think you're good to go, they reel you back in !!!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't even try.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ok that black gloss looks awesome... I might need to join the club again


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

That black gloss had me checking the Scurfa website in the hopes of an early update...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the yellow one. It's definitely the favorite of my dozen Scurfa's

Will the orange or grey dial dethrone the Scurfa King  ?


----------



## Thefang73 (Nov 16, 2017)

Posted this in the divers one thread and I meant to post it here. 

Just wanted to chime in and say I had heard of this watch but then Paul’s interview on the Grey NATO was really fantastic and I enjoyed hearing about how these watches came to be. Really born out of necessity and toughness. Now its got me looking and Im not sure whether I like the Divers 1 or the Bell Diver more. Browsing through the thread the Divers one certainly seems tk bring with it more hype. Maybe its the larger size of the Bell Diver. In both watches the quality for price ratio seems really really hard to beat, anywhere.


----------



## CLMacPherson (Aug 10, 2018)

I just listenend to a short interview with the owner of Scurfa watches. Sounds like an interesting guy that knows exactly what a good dive watch needs to have. Great watches!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bracelet on the 300.





































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying the MS19 today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Enjoying the MS19 today


Love that one


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Is anyone else having issues on Scurfa's website? A lot of the watches are missing (out of stock, maybe?) and the links to the straps is dead.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Scurfa website seems to working fine to me now. Look like a new web page update.

Maybe they were trying to update the website while you're trying to access it?


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Scurfa website seems to working fine to me now. Look like a new web page update.
> 
> Maybe they were trying to update the website while you're trying to access it?


Thanks. I went back now and took a look. It seems to be working as normal.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Grendeline said:


> Thanks. I went back now and took a look. It seems to be working as normal.


You're welcome Bro.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Finally had my bracelets fitted. I was too lazy to deal with the Seiko-esq collars so I waited to visit my watchmaker to give him the pleasure. During my visit, I explained Paul’s story to include the interview we’ve now all heard. He was impressed particularly about how Paul explained how he captured the Helium escape valve working and that he personally tested it to well over 100m.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Scurfa Friday... Black 513ND on grey cammo NATO from Hirsch. I like this combo #strapmonster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodrog70 said:


> Scurfa Friday... Black 513ND on grey cammo NATO from Hirsch. I like this combo #strapmonster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a cool combo for the weekend


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

My dad dropped in his Diver One for a battery change, this is one of the first watches from 7 years ago and the PVD coating has held up well, I love seeing these watches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> My dad dropped in his Diver One for a battery change, this is one of the first watches from 7 years ago and the PVD coating has held up well, I love seeing these watches


Nice  i wore my first gen with auto mvt the other day and i too was surprised how well it held up


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is definitely my favorite of the bunch this far


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice  i wore my first gen with auto mvt the other day and i too was surprised how well it held up


Can some one please post up a pic (or link) to image of 1st Gen and 2nd gen. I am keen to see exactly which ones i have in my scurfa collection. If possible, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## MikeVG (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Olivercd (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought I'd come on to see the reaction to Paul's new offering... surprised to not see any comments!










Really like the electric blue hands!


----------



## Olivercd (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought I'd come on to see the reaction to Paul's new offering... surprised to not see any comments!










Really like the electric blue hands!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I know it says vertical brush for that silver dial but I can’t see it. 

Looking forward to seeing other pics of it.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Olivercd said:


> I thought I'd come on to see the reaction to Paul's new offering... surprised to not see any comments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am impressed. The blue hands with white markers and cream dial is the type of "cool" I like. I never went for the super popular yellow dial, even though it is an incredibly nice looking version, because it was not my kind of "cool" but this one would fit into my lifestyle perfectly.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone notice that Jollywatcher is selling all of his Scurfas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I know it says vertical brush for that silver dial but I can't see it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing other pics of it.


It's a little hard to capture in certain lights, this one is the first sample, the new model has a slightly more visible brushed finish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> It's a little hard to capture in certain lights, this one is the first sample, the new model has a slightly more visible brushed finish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looking forward to seeing the deeper brush.

I am a big fan of vertically brushed dials and we don't see them enough


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> It's a little hard to capture in certain lights, this one is the first sample, the new model has a slightly more visible brushed finish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that you did a brushed dial on this one, I'm really keen on vertical lines too. 
I can't wait to see it.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

scillis said:


> Anyone notice that Jollywatcher is selling all of his Scurfas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they the ones on eBay for £350 each! I need to put the prices up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey hey, watch it mate LOL


----------



## MikeSunWest (Apr 9, 2019)

Another new watch brand for this newbie. Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

scillis said:


> Anyone notice that Jollywatcher is selling all of his Scurfas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not all....

Keeping the MS19 coz it's my fave. 

Need to raise funds for the yellow PVD and orange. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Are they the ones on eBay for £350 each! I need to put the prices up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. I sold them here on the forum to fellow Scurfa fans at a happy loss. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Paul,

I know u don't want to hear it, but what about bringing the Automatic back for the Diver 1 like older versions. Just a thought, I know they require more work an service an maintenance 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

scurfa said:


> My dad dropped in his Diver One for a battery change, this is one of the first watches from 7 years ago and the PVD coating has held up well, I love seeing these watches


This one but Auto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scillis said:


> This one but Auto
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Like this? Except for the hand color.

I'd love to see the latest version D1-500's with a NH38 mvt


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Why do foks always look to change a good thing or have a wish for something different in that good thing. Paul already explained his reasoning for not going auto in all lines. He's hit the sweet spot with a quartz grab & go excellent quality set affordable that you're all buying in multiples the minute they release. He's filling a niche, and it seems very well received and I assume successful for Scurfa overall.

There's plenty of autos out there. Buy a CWC...etc. Get a Ginault, or any number 40m sub/ mil spec sword hand divers.

It must be a WIS thing, this want of modifying an existing product that's already doing very well. Leave it be for crying out loud!

I'm assuming this request is somewhat tongue in cheek & I'm missing it, at least I hope that's the case.


----------



## PerfectZebra (Oct 23, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Why do foks always look to change a good thing or have a wish for something different in that good thing. Paul already explained his reasoning for not going auto in all lines. He's hit the sweet spot with a quartz grab & go excellent quality set affordable that you're all buying in multiples the minute they release. He's filling a niche, and it seems very well received and I assume successful for Scurfa overall.
> 
> There's plenty of autos out there. Buy a CWC...etc. Get a Ginault, or any number 40m sub/ mil spec sword hand divers.
> 
> ...


Had to resurrect my account and come out of super lurker mode to login and like this post. I just bought a Diver One (blue with yellow hands) and am wearing it for the second time today. I was specifically looking for something with a quartz movement to replace my Bernhardt Sea Shark which has been losing time since day one. I got tired of setting my watch daily and it's been sitting in the drawer for years. When I decided to look for a quality quartz diver I was surprised at how few options there seemed to be. I picked up a Phoibos a few weeks ago but when I kept looking and found Scurfa Watches I knew I had to have one.

Thanks to Paul for making a phenomenal watch and to all of you in this thread for turning me onto the brand.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

PerfectZebra said:


> Had to resurrect my account and come out of super lurker mode to login and like this post. I just bought a Diver One (blue with yellow hands) and am wearing it for the second time today. I was specifically looking for something with a quartz movement to replace my Bernhardt Sea Shark which has been losing time since day one. I got tired of setting my watch daily and it's been sitting in the drawer for years. When I decided to look for a quality quartz diver I was surprised at how few options there seemed to be. I picked up a Phoibos a few weeks ago but when I kept looking and found Scurfa Watches I knew I had to have one.
> 
> Thanks to Paul for making a phenomenal watch and to all of you in this thread for turning me onto the brand.


No kidding, it takes a good watch to bring someone out of an 8 year hiatus..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

PerfectZebra said:


> ...and found Scurfa Watches I knew *I had to have one*.


Give it a couple of days and then you'll have to have another.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

mattcantwin said:


> Give it a couple of days and then you'll have to have another.


And another, and another, and so forth and so on...;-)


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Why do foks always look to change a good thing or have a wish for something different in that good thing. Paul already explained his reasoning for not going auto in all lines. He's hit the sweet spot with a quartz grab & go excellent quality set affordable that you're all buying in multiples the minute they release. He's filling a niche, and it seems very well received and I assume successful for Scurfa overall.
> 
> There's plenty of autos out there. Buy a CWC...etc. Get a Ginault, or any number 40m sub/ mil spec sword hand divers.
> 
> ...


Woah  must of hit a wrong nerve. If I remember from other members Scurfa did have Autos for the Diver. I just quoted Paul's post since he mentioned the original Scurfa. Hint hint I like the 12 mm thickness better (NTH anyone?) Anyway just a different case design. I have the 500m an I just feel I would like the 300m maybe better or even the original

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Like this? Except for the hand color.
> 
> I'd love to see the latest version D1-500's with a NH38 mvt










Mine. Can't say I love it. Gets zero wrist time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tanksndudes said:


> View attachment 14608709
> 
> Mine. Can't say I love it. Gets zero wrist time.



I like it and used to wear it a lot but the new Scurfa Diverone are getting the wrist time now


----------



## jsdtx (Nov 4, 2019)

I am interested in the Bell Diver 1 Auto, but was wondering if someone could comment on how the PVD on the watch and the optional metal bracelet wears in daily use. Both the stainless and PVD are attractive. Some PVD coatings are quite durable. Wish they had a blue dial stainless in the auto. Looking forward to adding Scurfa to my collection. Thanks John


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jsdtx said:


> I am interested in the Bell Diver 1 Auto, but was wondering if someone could comment on how the PVD on the watch and the optional metal bracelet wears in daily use. Both the stainless and PVD are attractive. Some PVD coatings are quite durable. Wish they had a blue dial stainless in the auto. Looking forward to adding Scurfa to my collection. Thanks John


I've found my PVD BD1 to have been very durable so far and it has aged very well. I've worn it in the pool, at the beach, kayaking, hiking and it is still liking mighty fine 
The PVD appears to wear a bit smaller on the wrist as most black watches do.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Awesome!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

New combo; Heuerville Horween Tan strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mattcantwin said:


> New combo; Heuerville Horween Tan strap.


That looks really good


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne  on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Back in stock D1-500 ND Blue


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's a good looker


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

^ my favourite D1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Is an orange dial coming ?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

CV50 said:


> Is an orange dial coming ?


Early next year...

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Blue-White...mh SCURFA Bavaria.
I have to seriously think about it. 









Regards


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Autumn sunshine @ 60ºN.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That blue retook will sell out quick i bet. It's stunning. I'm gonna wear mine after in honor of the restock


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Not sure if this was announced yet but does anyone know when the new gloss black D1 will be available?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Later this monthI believe. Perhaps somewhere around the 20th, with a bracelet to suit in the New Year


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> Later this monthI believe. Perhaps somewhere around the 20th, with a bracelet to suit in the New Year


Thanks! I'm anxious to get back in the Scurfa club


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ I may have another go myself


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

The Scurfa website now shows the gloss black dial, the silver brushed dial and the pvd yellow dial models with a "Coming soon..." banner.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Desk diving  Blue diver one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Mike8 said:


> The Scurfa website now shows the gloss black dial, the silver brushed dial and the pvd yellow dial models with a "Coming soon..." banner.


Damn!!!! All 3 look really great!!!!!


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> Damn!!!! All 3 look really great!!!!!


Yeah! That glossy black one!!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne  on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Yellow watch seems fitting with a hazy ipa

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi I’m busy working on a small amount of the new Diver One order, I have been hit with a curve ball as I was supposed to go back to work on the 22nd of this month but now it’s 18th, the factory has sent me part of the order and I’m checking them now, the silver scurfa, stainless steel yellow and PVD will go on the site soon, I will take some pics in daylight tomorrow to post, I have the Gloss black, Original and black models to check over tomorrow unfortunately only around 20 of each, the rest will turn up as soon as I’m back on the boat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Hi I'm busy working on a small amount of the new Diver One order, I have been hit with a curve ball as I was supposed to go back to work on the 22nd of this month but now it's 18th, the factory has sent me part of the order and I'm checking them now, the silver scurfa, stainless steel yellow and PVD will go on the site soon, I will take some pics in daylight tomorrow to post, I have the Gloss black, Original and black models to check over tomorrow unfortunately only around 20 of each, the rest will turn up as soon as I'm back on the boat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Paul, are the bracelets for the stainless steel Bell Diver 1 in stock when i order one with the watch?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes we have them for orders only, none spare to sell at the minute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Paul, is the two-tone still in the works?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes for next year realistically April time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

scurfa said:


> Yes for next year realistically April time


Will there be a Two-Tone Bracelet?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Heliox said:


> Will there be a Two-Tone Bracelet?


I'm still waiting on an answer but I don't see why not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

That looks great. Could I see one of the gloss blacks Paul? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> That looks great. Could I see one of the gloss blacks Paul?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya gotta read these threads lazy man!!! There's been a few posted -- these are back on page 107. But seeing as how you're new.... well ;-) :-d


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks. It looks like the bezel insert is glossy also?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


>


 nailed it, Paul. I have to have this one, and the orange and the two tone


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> Thanks. It looks like the bezel insert is glossy also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do believe it is, and IICR the case is polished up bit too. This will be one fine dressed up chicken |>

RD


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice to see the vertical brushing more 

My guess is that brushed silver dial will likely fall into the "better in real life" category as I suspect the dial is tricky to photograph.

Very cool.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> I do believe it is, and IICR the case is polished up bit too. This will be one fine dressed up chicken |>
> 
> RD


Yes it's gloss black and just gone live on the site now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Nice to see the vertical brushing more
> 
> My guess is that brushed silver dial will likely fall into the "better in real life" category as I suspect the dial is tricky to photograph.
> 
> Very cool.


Correct it's easy to see in the flesh but a bit tricky to photograph, we increased the brushed finish after seeing the first sample

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

scurfa said:


>


Is this the D1-500 Silver ?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

CV50 said:


> Is this the D1-500 Silver ?


Yup. That's the one.

I've ordered my yellow PVD. Can't wait to get my PVD bracelet on it! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Yup. That's the one.
> 
> I've ordered my yellow PVD. Can't wait to get my PVD bracelet on it!
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Right on!


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Just ordered a yellow and brushed silver. Am on the fence re. the gloss black dial.

Paul, any chance you can do a side by side with the standard black and gloss black?

Thanks


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

larkja said:


> Just ordered a yellow and brushed silver. Am on the fence re. the gloss black dial.
> 
> Paul, any chance you can do a side by side with the standard black and gloss black?
> 
> Thanks


I cannot I'm all packed to go offshore in the morning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> I cannot I'm all packed to go offshore in the morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The travails of the working man. Hopefully this means you'll be off work and with family over Xmas.

Stay safe out there Paul, wishing you a smooth trip.









Still loving the yellow.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> I cannot I'm all packed to go offshore in the morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a safe trip Paul!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stay safe Paul. Hope you’ll be able to stay home for the holidays after you return


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

scurfa said:


> I cannot I'm all packed to go offshore in the morning


Maybe when you return. Stay safe!!!


----------



## Bbonn (Nov 19, 2019)

Took me half a year. I ordered 6 different bracelets. All didn't fit properly, or where to heavy, and the clasp was to big. 
But i finally found an extremely comfortable bracelet which fits perfectly, which is not to heavy, and not to bulky. After only three links (endlink plus two) it tappers to 18mm which makes it very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Bbonn (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I have to be honest here... The only quartz diving watches I've ever owned have been Seiko Tuna's, and frankly, the only ones I could ever see myself wanting to own. That is until now. I've always liked the Scurfa Diver One, but always wished it was an automatic, but after reading through this thread, seeing all of the great comments on the quality and watch itself, I really think I will pick up a Diver One and see how I like it. They look great and I feel it could be a nice weekend watch. Now I need to go check the site to see which one I'd like to get.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just noticed that they do make an automatic version called the Bell Diver One. I love the color combo on it. Now I'm conflicted! LOL


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> Just noticed that they do make an automatic version called the Bell Diver One. I love the color combo on it. Now I'm conflicted! LOL


The correct answer is both!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

We have an enabler in our presence! LOL


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

If my wrist could handle it i would choose the bell diver 

As is, its the D1-500  for me. For now.


----------



## Wolves5970 (Mar 15, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on the new brushed silver dial with electric blue hands. My second Scurfa watch, I purchased a Bell Diver Diver 1 in April this year very impressed with the quality & design. Paul & Alison are great to deal with too. Stoked!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> We have an enabler in our presence! LOL


Call me Legion...


----------



## Pit Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

For those who are interested, the D1-500 ND713 fits very nicely on the original Diver One SS bracelet!


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

My Yellow D1 will be here Thursday.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

scurfa said:


>


If anyone scores one of these, wrist shots would be appreciated !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CV50 said:


> If anyone scores one of these, wrist shots would be appreciated !


I'm getting one of these and can't wait to see it. The orange and TT will be awesome too


----------



## mrbw (Apr 5, 2019)

My PVD / Yellow just arrived so here are some pics. Rainy dark day, so I did best I could. Thanks Paul, its a keeper!

















Good glow lume on rainy day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow  the yellow PVD looks awesome  congratulations


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

mrbw said:


> My PVD / Yellow just arrived so here are some pics. Rainy dark day, so I did best I could. Thanks Paul, its a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 14641193
> 
> ...


Wow! Wow! Wow!

Is there a non date version?


----------



## mrbw (Apr 5, 2019)

Not in this combo. Check the website, only some colors.


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

mrbw said:


> Not in this combo. Check the website, only some colors.


Thanks and congrats!


----------



## mrbw (Apr 5, 2019)

The only two changes that would make this PVD/yellow model perfect for me would be a little warmer shade or yellow (mustard>rubber ducky) and double domed crystal to reduce the angle distortion.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Shipping label created. Waiting patiently for my bumblebee to arrive...

NTH Tropic rubber strap.

Edit: Argh. Missed delivery today. Will have to wait till Friday to pick it up...




























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

mrbw said:


> My PVD / Yellow just arrived so here are some pics. Rainy dark day, so I did best I could. Thanks Paul, its a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 14641193
> 
> ...


Damn ! I didn't know this was available, Nice !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not usually a PVD guy but...


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

I just got my silver D1 and I really like it. It shines in the light.








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I had the gloss black in the cart; all set to pay.


Took a step back from the computer, some calming breaths and resisted the urge.



I plan to get the two-tone and will (hopefully) be able to hang tough until April.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Pics with poor indoor lighting. The brushing is finer than I expected when I compare to Paul's pic in post #1155 but it may look different in better light tomorrow. The brushing does vary the color/look of the dial at different viewing angles from almost white to light grey.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mike8 said:


> Pics with poor indoor lighting. The brushing is finer than I expected when I compare to Paul's pic in post #1155 but it may look different in better light tomorrow. The brushing does vary the color/look of the dial at different viewing angles from almost white to light grey.
> 
> View attachment 14643165
> View attachment 14643167


Very neat 

Does it have a metallic shimmer to it?

Looking forward to seeing more pics in different light as you say.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

A little NATO dress up with mesh


























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

*Silver Scurfa*

Not only does the Silver shine, at some angles, it seems almost concave - very cool effect. I bought this on a whim because I don't have any white-faced watches. I really like the way it catches the light, is very legible, and varies in color from dark silver to white. The brushing is mild and works well for me. All in all, I think Paul really nailed this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new silver/blue looks great. 
Can’t wait to see mine tonight hopefully or tomorrow


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Mike8 said:
> 
> 
> > Pics with poor indoor lighting. The brushing is finer than I expected when I compare to Paul's pic in post #1155 but it may look different in better light tomorrow. The brushing does vary the color/look of the dial at different viewing angles from almost white to light grey.
> ...


Office (desk diving) light...didn't have time for an outdoor shot this morning. The dial brushing is very similar to the brushing on the top of lugs but with a little more depth and the "base" color is lighter than the case steel. I guess it's a shimmer but not shiney like polished steel.

Also agree with larkja about the concave effect, perhaps an interplay combination of vertical brushing and the single dome sapphire.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I finally listened to the TGN podcast with Paul. 

Fantastic to hear more about his work under water as well as affirming his passion for delivering a great product at a great price. 

I would certainly recommend giving it a listen if you own a Scurfa, are thinking about owning or are just a fan of dive watches and diving.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I finally listened to the TGN podcast with Paul.
> 
> Fantastic to hear more about his work under water as well as affirming his passion for delivering a great product at a great price.
> 
> I would certainly recommend giving it a listen if you own a Scurfa, are thinking about owning or are just a fan of dive watches and diving.


This is still my favourite, more so than the Yellow PVD, although that too is a good looking watch. I'm looking forward to seeing the Orange, I think I'll find that very hard, if not impossible, to resist. A great range of watches. Interesting in the podcast that Paul said if he was doing this as a full-time business he'd have to charge more for the watches. Reinforces for me what a great deal the Scurfa range offers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Agreed. It is clear that Scurfa isn't trying to make large profits. I appreciate that a lot and so does my wallet.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> This is still my favourite, more so than the Yellow PVD, although that too is a good looking watch. I'm looking forward to seeing the Orange, I think I'll find that very hard, if not impossible, to resist. A great range of watches. Interesting in the podcast that Paul said if he was doing this as a full-time business he'd have to charge more for the watches. Reinforces for me what a great deal the Scurfa range offers.


I was waiting on the Yellow dial re-stock and then Paul throws the Silver dial into the mix at the same time. Tough choices...looks like Yellow will have to wait for 2020...


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Mike8 said:


> I was waiting on the Yellow dial re-stock and then Paul throws the Silver dial into the mix at the same time. Tough choices...looks like Yellow will have to wait for 2020...


Get both. That's what I did


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Mike8 said:


> I was waiting on the Yellow dial re-stock and then Paul throws the Silver dial into the mix at the same time. Tough choices...looks like Yellow will have to wait for 2020...


Get both. That's what I did


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

It's here!

Slapped on an Erika's right away.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Mike8 said:


> I was waiting on the Yellow dial re-stock and then Paul throws the Silver dial into the mix at the same time. Tough choices...looks like Yellow will have to wait for 2020...





larkja said:


> Get both. That's what I did


Hmmm...let's see....

My oldest daughter's (college freshman) birthday is Sunday...
My Better Half's birthday is a week later...
Christmas is next month...
Oldest daughter, wife and my son all say they need new iPhones...
Oh, second semester tuition, room and board is due first week of January...

Yeahhhhhh...probably shouldn't have even bought this one...o|

Ah well,... no one to blame except the man in the mirror...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> It's here!
> 
> Slapped on an Erika's right away.
> 
> ...


Perfect match!

Congrats my man


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Perfect match!
> 
> Congrats my man


Thanks! I loved the ss yellow but I love this one even more.  

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mike8 said:


> Hmmm...let's see....
> 
> My oldest daughter's (college freshman) birthday is Sunday...
> My Better Half's birthday is a week later...
> ...


I can relate  I have two in college and just got the bills for tuition, dorm, meal plan and all sorts of crazy fees  one of my daughters phone crapped the bed. Just had two birthdays and one coming up. Jeep needs work... never stops


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Welp! I just placed my order for the gloss black. My third Scurfa. Love these things. Will put up a wrist pic when he arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> Welp! I just placed my order for the gloss black. My third Scurfa. Love these things. Will put up a wrist pic when he arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. 

I'm really looking forward to seeing that one


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Edit: The dreaded duplicate post. 


Sent from my flat 6.5” wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Any tips or tricks to fitting a D1 bracelet to my yellow D1-500 ? Any help appreciated !


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

*Silver Scurfa - Out in the wild*

Outside pics show the range of the dial much better. Would love to see how this looks underwater - probably great legibility.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

The Scurfa website now has photos of the three new dial color watches...


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

*Re: Silver Scurfa - Out in the wild*



larkja said:


> Outside pics show the range of the dial much better. Would love to see how this looks underwater - probably great legibility.
> 
> View attachment 14648005
> 
> ...


You know with these pics you're drawing me in ever closer ! Very Nice !


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Silver Scurfa - Out in the wild*



CV50 said:


> You know with these pics you're drawing me in ever closer ! Very Nice !


Here's another. Very versatile for the straps.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the silver colour tone in that last pic


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone know if there will be a Black Friday sale? Has there been in the past? 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Good question, anyone?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don’t think scurfa does discount sales. That I recall anyhow.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TheNightsWatch said:


> Anyone know if there will be a Black Friday sale? Has there been in the past?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


No & no.


----------



## Wolves5970 (Mar 15, 2019)

*Re: Silver Scurfa - Out in the wild*







Lume shot. Impressed so far the dial plays well withdifferent lighting conditions & the crystal distorts way more than the Bell Diver 1 auto which for me is a good thing.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

*Re: Silver Scurfa - Out in the wild*



Wolves5970 said:


> View attachment 14649193
> Lume shot. Impressed so far the dial plays well withdifferent lighting conditions & the crystal distorts way more than the Bell Diver 1 auto which for me is a good thing.


Couldn't resist any longer, ordered !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ACG said:


>


Congratulations  
How about a full pic now


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The silver dial looks great with the blue hands. Mine landed. Picking it up later.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TheNightsWatch said:


> Anyone know if there will be a Black Friday sale? Has there been in the past?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


No. Low price all year long.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> The silver dial looks great with the blue hands. Mine landed. Picking it up later.


This is # 8 for me, but you've got me beat ! Hopefully the orange dial model will fulfill my collection.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> No. Low price all year long.


Well put, Brice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CV50 said:


> This is # 8 for me, but you've got me beat ! Hopefully the orange dial model will fulfill my collection.


 yes I'm way past 8 even after losing one and gifting two. Sold one long ago too. 
Just picked up my Silver dial.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> yes I'm way past 8 even after losing one and gifting two. Sold one long ago too.
> Just picked up my Silver dial.


Nice. Congrats 

Looks creamy in that pic...the watch dial not the coffee that is...☕⌚

One of these days you will have to give us your scurfa rankings ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Nice. Congrats
> 
> Looks creamy in that pic...the watch dial not the coffee that is...☕⌚
> 
> One of these days you will have to give us your scurfa rankings ...


Ah it'll be tough but I can tell you that with no doubt whatsoever the yellow is #1 and this is now #2  can't wait for orange and TT.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

After seeing more pics of the silver, I'm trying so hard to resist pulling the trigger....

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

The silver is not my thing but those are very attractive pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah it'll be tough but I can tell you that with no doubt whatsoever the yellow is #1 and this is now #2  can't wait for orange and TT.


Many thanks for the enabling, Brice. Need to go buy the silver dial now...:-!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Ordered;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Horoticus said:


> Many thanks for the enabling, Brice. Need to go buy the silver dial now...:-!


You're welcome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 1bhs35 (Nov 23, 2019)

Can anyone post a picture of the silver dial on the Scurfa bracelet? I think I’m going to like that and might buy it. On the black rubber it’s excellent! Thanks for sharing your collections folks, really helps the buying process


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my silver D1-500 tonight 
#ScurfaSunday


----------



## deepreddave (Apr 2, 2015)

Well having just acquired my first Scurfa, a d1-500 for my stepson, we sat down to size the bracelet as he was excited to wear it. 45 frustrating minutes later we finally twigged that the collar needs to be inserted into the penultimate link section, being the one of two nearest the arrow.
If you've only encountered collars that sit inside the final link before this can be frustrating as you think it's your inability to line them up correctly. All sorted in 5 minutes once we figured out what to do!
I still prefer screws...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

1bhs35 said:


> Can anyone post a picture of the silver dial on the Scurfa bracelet? I think I'm going to like that and might buy it. On the black rubber it's excellent! Thanks for sharing your collections folks, really helps the buying process
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That silver looks good with the bracelet


----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey Paul, would you ever consider starting runs of GMT Scurfa's? I thought it could be a cool addition since you have the vintage Rolex aesthetic down perfectly.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Wow, silver is now sold out. That was quick!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow. That is impressive.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

larkja said:


> Wow, silver is now sold out. That was quick!!!


Good! My angst is over for now....until it gets restocked! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

larkja said:


> Wow, silver is now sold out. That was quick!!!


Glad I got mine ordered, delivery is tomorrow!


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

We need a white dial with black accents!!!


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Sturmgewehr1944 said:


> We need a white dial with black accents!!!


I wasn't sure about the blue, but it really works. Gives a little splash of color.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That silver looks good with the bracelet


Agreed it does but I changed it back to the black rubber strap. I think the silver dial pops better visually with the contrast of the black strap.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> larkja said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, silver is now sold out. That was quick!!!
> ...


Perhaps not for long...didn't Paul say he only received part of the order and only had about 20 of each watch? (and the rest of the order would arrive by the time he returned)


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I guess I am lucky to have gotten my silver ordered. Funny thing, the silver one was my first choice. I can hardly wait; I am expecting it to arrive Friday.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mike8 said:


> Agreed it does but I changed it back to the black rubber strap. I think the silver dial pops better visually with the contrast of the black strap.


As handsome as the bracelet is, the D1 just looks so darn good and purposeful on the stock rubber.

I would agree that in general light dial watches look best with a contrasting strap.


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Damn, the silver went faster than the yellow's first run yeah?


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey guys. The gloss black looks really nice in person. It's hard to photograph all of the surfaces and their light catching effects. Well done Paul and Allison and thank you! I am really enjoying it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> Hey guys. The gloss black looks really nice in person. It's hard to photograph all of the surfaces and their light catching effects. Well done Paul and Allison and thank you! I am really enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. So, bezel and watch face are glossy and the chapter ring, watch sides and crown guard are polished?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Nodrog70 said:


> Very nice. So, bezel and watch face are glossy and the chapter ring, watch sides and crown guard are polished?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is all correct. The hands are also polished.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> Hey guys. The gloss black looks really nice in person. It's hard to photograph all of the surfaces and their light catching effects. Well done Paul and Allison and thank you! I am really enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really nice 

Classic all-rounder 

Love seeing the bevel on the case edge. I hope we see that on all models going forward.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bumble bee on soft rubber today. 










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I’ve gotta say, polished crown guards seems a little off to me. The polished sides and bevel otherwise seems great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Anxiously waiting on DHL !


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I picked up a trio today and I will say the Gloss Black is exquisite all round. Looks extremely rich! The indices pop and add dimension on the gloss black dial. Polished and glossy looks very high end. Probably gonna have to wait 'till Christmas to open. Picked up the silver dial and the newly re- stocked blue with yellow hand-set for my daughter. 

The Gloss Black has brought me back around to the Dive One -- Nice decision Paul, & thank you Alison for shipping.

btw, it was the gloss black that arrived to Paul in the amount of 20, on 1st delivery...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> I picked up a trio today and I will say the Gloss Black is exquisite all round. Looks extremely rich! The indices pop and add dimension on the gloss black dial. Polished and glossy looks very high end. Probably gonna have to wait 'till Christmas to open. Picked up the silver dial and the newly re- stocked blue with yellow hand-set for my daughter.
> 
> The Gloss Black has brought me back around to the Dive One -- Nice decision Paul, & thank you Alison for shipping.
> 
> btw, it was the gloss black that arrived to Paul in the amount of 20, on 1st delivery...


Nice work RD 

Good on ya for some delayed gratification too. I hope it will be a fun wait till Christmas.

Looking forward to seeing more pics once you have it for good!


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone know of a oyster band that will work on a Scurfa? Curved end links? 20mm-18mm tappered. eBay? Amazon?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> I've gotta say, polished crown guards seems a little off to me. The polished sides and bevel otherwise seems great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing, then googled a Rolex Sub and realized they also have it. Strange I never noticed it before but now I can't unsee it


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

+ 










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

smkader said:


> I thought the same thing, then googled a Rolex Sub and realized they also have it. Strange I never noticed it before but now I can't unsee it


Might just be in pictures, but it seems slightly jarring..
As a whole the watch looks great though..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good ol' MS19.

Big fan.

His year is almost up.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Good ol' MS19.
> 
> Big fan.
> 
> His year is almost up.


I never thought I'd like it so much. 

Nothing's really untouchable for me but this one might be.....gasp!

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Jollywatcher, I am not sure if you are an excellent photographer or that watch in blue really looks incredible??? Unless my eyes are playing tricks both the photography and photos are well executed.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great...what brand strap is that?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Mike8 said:


> Looks great...what brand strap is that?


It's a Barton canvas strap. I'm a big fan and have lots of their straps. But I still ordered 3 more today coz of the current sale. I always seem to find an excuse! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Papichulo said:


> Jollywatcher, I am not sure if you are an excellent photographer or that watch in blue really looks incredible??? Unless my eyes are playing tricks both the photography and photos are well executed.


Many thanks but I just got lucky with the cloudy morning light and in my biased opinion, the blue is indeed...magnificent! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> Mike8 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great...what brand strap is that?
> ...


Thank you, there may be one in my MS19's future...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Navy blue yesterday. Nantucket blue today!










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

scillis said:


> Anyone know of a oyster band that will work on a Scurfa? Curved end links? 20mm-18mm tappered. eBay? Amazon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any ideas guys?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

scillis said:


> Any ideas guys?


i don't know if you wanted specifically a rivited oyster, but i used the strapcode oyster for the SKX023 i believe it was. which is an older, a 3 o clock crown sub-styled diver. suggested by SimpleWatchMan!

























the endlinks don't fit _perfectly_, but they fit reasonably well. one jiggles a little bit, and the other barely jiggles. but you can't feel it while on the wrist. it's also the weird entlinks with the static link that sticks out of the endlink, instead of the little section being a real link, but it's still OK. i haven't gotten the Scurfa bracelet yet (i like it), i will probably get it if i ever go for another scurfa.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> i don't know if you wanted specifically a rivited oyster, but i used the strapcode oyster for the SKX023 i believe it was. which is an older, a 3 o clock crown sub-styled diver. suggested by SimpleWatchMan!
> 
> View attachment 14666145
> 
> ...


Actually, credit should goes to someone else who suggested this StrapCode bracelet before me, sometime in Q3 2017. ;-)


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Arrived yesterday and I love it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Papichulo said:


> Arrived yesterday and I love it.
> View attachment 14666715


That looks fantastic! 

I'm weakening by the pic....

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No sunshine?

No problem.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Green Barton canvas.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa D1-500 silver


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Let’s see more of the yellow PVD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

scillis said:


> Let's see more of the yellow PVD!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here ya go!

Playing with a tri-color combo with a brown Barton silicon.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

No multi-color experimentation today.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

On the OEM bracelet









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> No multi-color experimentation today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say the stock option is hard to top


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Have to say the stock option is hard to top


Thanks but actually...this is a Barton silicon.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks but actually...this is a Barton silicon.


Hah 

Teaches me to make quick assumptions!

I see it clearly now 

You remain the strap master of scurfa.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Are there replacement inserts for the D1500?


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Just curious, anyone know why the Bell Diver 1 does NOT have the guards for the screw out crown whilst the Diver One D1-500 does have the crown guards?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I LOVE this silver dial with the blue hands


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love the combo, rubber strap is excellent too!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice daily beater









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My latest addition arrived yesterday. 

Simply sublime, Paul! 

Can't wait to get the orange...










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

I've had the yellow/silver combo now for the last couple weeks and I love this watch - quality is superb and the size is spot on.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Happy New Year All...finally ocean tested my Silver D-1 today, albeit for only about 10 seconds 😁...water temp at annual New Year's Polar Plunge about 40F...


----------



## tropis (Nov 8, 2008)

Mike8 said:


> Happy New Year All...finally ocean tested my Silver D-1 today, albeit for only for about 10 seconds 😁...water temp at annual New Year's Polar Plunge about 40F...
> 
> Watch is going "!!!"


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Holy Crap. A titanium MS20. Coming May or June.

I want a pre-order list.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B68GAV3nfPw/


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Titanium scurfa? I’m definitely in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Titanium!!!! Nice. 
Always prefer the fully index bezel of the MS editions. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s a beauty!

I think that may be my first MS. 

Checks a lot of boxes. Great all around piece of matte goodness.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

That's a super offering! I too like the fully indexed bezel of the MS series! Now I'm just the opposite re: "the matte goodness". Make it the glossy black and add a Ti bracelet and, what the heck, make it 42mm. Now that would be something indeed. 

Note: I seldom fantasize or wish to alter a tried and true product, but since it's a popular pastime here, I reluctantly will piggy back on the fantasy fancy

Regardless of my likes it will be another awesome offering from Scurfa -- 

Looking forward to more announcements for 2020

RD


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Great idea to go for titanium on this year’s MS. I’ll be waiting patiently!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

I've been looking for a MS17 or MS18 because I like the fully indexed black scurfas, but I don't know if I can wait until June for this one! It's gonna be tough


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Titanium! Nice.. Guess no bracelet then? 

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Mike8 said:


> Happy New Year All...finally ocean tested my Silver D-1 today, albeit for only about 10 seconds ...water temp at annual New Year's Polar Plunge about 40F...
> 
> View attachment 14746257


The water here on North Stradbroke island Queensland is a balmy 23°C or so. Absolutely beautiful.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## casablancawatch (Feb 6, 2009)

just got my scurfa bell diver 1, steel (not pvd) on black strap. serious instrument taking a muy macho man or woman to move that bezel...hopefully it will get easier over time. nada bit of play or movement in it, laser locked alignment on 12 straight up. otherwise the 9015 miyota is as smooth as any eta or sellita i've ever had. while the dome crystal is minimally domed, at least it has a dome, which is a nice retro feature as is the lack of crownguards, supplanted by a thick mother crown slightly recessed in the case.

looks to be the perfect diver, informed by the creator's profession of pro saturation diver, so i thank you paul for creation of a masterpiece. most comfortable dive strap as well, plus the higher number of buckle slat/holes makes it unnecessary for me to take my hole punch to it. 

from sunny socal USA i thank you for a great dive timepiece. to come out of a diving bell and kick ass on an entire diver watch industry, is very impressive.

michael


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

casablancawatch said:


> just got my scurfa bell diver 1, steel (not pvd) on black strap. serious instrument taking a muy macho man or woman to move that bezel...hopefully it will get easier over time. nada bit of play or movement in it, laser locked alignment on 12 straight up. otherwise the 9015 miyota is as smooth as any eta or sellita i've ever had. while the dome crystal is minimally domed, at least it has a dome, which is a nice retro feature as is the lack of crownguards, supplanted by a thick mother crown slightly recessed in the case.
> 
> looks to be the perfect diver, informed by the creator's profession of pro saturation diver, so i thank you paul for creation of a masterpiece. most comfortable dive strap as well, plus the higher number of buckle slat/holes makes it unnecessary for me to take my hole punch to it.
> 
> ...


Pics please !


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

My first Scurfa. Super quick delivery, great service and a fantastic watch. The domed sapphire crystal is quite something. Can't see me taking this one off...


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Any news on when the orange diver one will be available?


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

matt999 said:


> Any news on when the orange diver one will be available?


Thought I heard April ?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

matt999 said:


> Any news on when the orange diver one will be available?


I'm keen to know too.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Looks great on that blue strap.


----------



## Airlyss (Dec 30, 2019)

Really wish these were accessible in person in the US!! Look awesome for the coin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

New to me MS17! I was bummed a few years back when I didn't pick up the MS18 so glad I could grab one of these second hand. This is in the keeper group with my Tudor Black Bay 36 and Halios Seaforth.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

smkader said:


> New to me MS17! I was bummed a few years back when I didn't pick up the MS18 so glad I could grab one of these second hand. This is in the keeper group with my Tudor Black Bay 36 and Halios Seaforth.


Matching shoes ;-)








Good work Fella!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Checking in👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

We need a 2020 thread!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> We need a 2020 thread!


Done.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/scurfa-watches-2020-a-5112873.html#post50813341


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Just ordered my first Scurfa. Excited to experience one of these.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Just a data point on my recently purchased Diver One:
I've been wearing it almost exclusively since I purchased it in early December. In that time it is gained exactly 1 second. Most accurate watch I own


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

@ 3-1-1 Pics upon arrival are mandatory, Kool !


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Just received my D1-500 ND713 Blue. Absolutely amazing watch for the price point and it punches way above its weight class.
I'm truly blown away by the quality, fit and finish and it was a joy dealing with Paul. It's a keeper!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

MissoulaGriz said:


> Just received my D1-500 ND713 Blue. Absolutely amazing watch for the price point and it punches way above its weight class.
> I'm truly blown away by the quality, fit and finish and it was a joy dealing with Paul. It's a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 15030055


 I just ordered my second Scurfa (same one as yours) last week. I can hardly wait.

Congrats on the pick up.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks! You’ll love the blue, I feel like it’s the perfect shade.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks! You’ll love the blue, I feel like it’s the perfect shade.


----------

